# CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET 2012



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE APRIL 22,2012. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is*APRIL 22,2012*. mark your calenders and spread the word 
*









MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*










MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*










MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*










MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*










MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*










MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

TACOS HOMIE, MANN IM THERE LOL, 
It's always cool to ride the lo lo on the freeway...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> TACOS HOMIE, MANN IM THERE LOL,
> It's always cool to ride the lo lo on the freeway...


HAHA THANKS .. BRING SOME OTHER RIDES FROM DIEGO ALSO. THE MORE THE MARRIER


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*









MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*









MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

$1 tacos. Im there.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHO IS LATINS FINEST A NEW CLUB ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> WHO IS LATINS FINEST A NEW CLUB ?


Simon player. We just started out our own thing we are out of Moreno valley. In the inland empire.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey big troubles. You should put up the videos of the last cruise.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OK COOL STAY UP


ElProfeJose said:


> Simon player. We just started out our own thing we are out of Moreno valley. In the inland empire.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> OK COOL STAY UP


Did u go to the last cruise?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NAW I WAS AT WORK MAYBE NEXT TIME I WENT TO THE 1ST ONE THEY HAD


ElProfeJose said:


> Did u go to the last cruise?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM GOODTIMES!!!!! U NO WE WILL B THERE!!!!:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> NAW I WAS AT WORK MAYBE NEXT TIME I WENT TO THE 1ST ONE THEY HAD


Orale. Check out the videos as soon as bigtroubles posts them up.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Starting to see a lot more support now .. thanks everyone


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Starting to see a lot more support now .. thanks everyone


Post up the videos player.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Im on my phone . I'll do it wen I get on my comp


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM GOODTIMES!!!!! U NO WE WILL B THERE!!!!:wave:


:h5:


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

THATS RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTEIRS CHARGED AND LIST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

iamsam_life said:


> View attachment 399889
> View attachment 399890
> View attachment 399891
> View attachment 399892
> THATS RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTEIRS CHARGED AND LIST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE.


Wow. That's making me hungry player. They look bomb.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

.this will be a good event with all that good food


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

65ragrider said:


> .this will be a good event with all that good food


:thumbsup::yes::run:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS.
> 
> WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012
> 
> ...


BUMP BABY BUMP!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Should be a nice turnout . Getting a GOOD response from Facebook also


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Foo show!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Roll call so far. theirs a lot more clubs in the I.e .. let's get everyone out
Let's make it the biggest cruise in the I.e.




Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
And a bunch of solos ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_*hell yeahhhhhhh

*_


bigtroubles1 said:


> Roll call so far. theirs a lot more clubs in the I.e .. let's get everyone out
> Let's make it the biggest cruise in the I.e.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mannnn just seeing those tacos makes a fat boy hungry......FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Empires finest added to the roll call ... And about 10 solos


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:bowrofl: TTT. LETS GET THIS CRUIZE POPPIN.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

3 pages and 360 views in 2 days,..


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

TTT...:nicoderm:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> WAS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM GOODTIMES!!!!! U NO WE WILL B THERE!!!!:wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

appreciate all the love and support


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

cholo dj wassup pimp.. u ishould shw up at fairmount park playing some good tunes while we eat our tacos


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Turn it in to something BIG where I can slang, and i'm in homie.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ITS HARD TO SAY HOW BIG IT WILL BE. IVE HAD OVER 100 CARS BEFORE AND IVE HAD AS LITTLE AS 5 CARS. IM THINKING IT WILL BE A GOOD TURNOUT SINCE THIERS NO OTHER EVENTS GOING ON THAT DAY AND THEIRS GNNA BE FOOD.. A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE HELPING ME PROMOTE SO IT SHOULD BE A NICE TURNOUT..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* CARAVAN ROUTE

Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can a mf get a ride??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Can a mf get a ride??


HOLLA AT ME G. WE CAN WRK SOMETHING OUT ..


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> :thumbsup:


you should keep that box in GT lol


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


spam spam :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ADDED TO THE ROLL CALL ROYAL FAMILA ( POSSIBLE)


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB INVITES ALL SOLO RIDERS AND ALL CLUBS FOR THIS CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> 3 pages and 360 views in 2 days,..


WORD!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Empires finest added to the roll call ... And about 10 solos


Right on welcome.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Turn it in to something BIG where I can slang, and i'm in homie.



Keep that date open player. I think this next cruise is gonna be off the hook. The roll call list just keeps on growing and growing.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ADDED TO THE ROLL CALL ROYAL FAMILA ( POSSIBLE)


Come on Royal Familia you guys won't regret it. It's off the hook. And there is gona be tacos at fairmont park. I go with my members and my wife and 2 kids. It's fun for all of us. !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

65ragrider said:


> GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB INVITES ALL SOLO RIDERS AND ALL CLUBS FOR THIS CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN.


I was a solo rider for a long time and i always felt welcome on this cruise. It is off the hook.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night pimps and pimpettes .. TTT for the cruise . Spread the wrd . No one should be left out . Let's try for over 1oo cars . All clubs , solos , low lows , euros , bikes come and cruise into the sunset


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Page number 4. 2 days player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I was thinking it's time to update the roll call list.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:thumbsup: LET'S DO THIS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I was thinking it's time to update the roll call list.


I'LL UPDATE IT WEN I GET TA WRK ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5: TTT CANT WAIT..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

morning bump from 619


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> morning bump from 619



TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Big troubles where are videos of the last cruise. ??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Put purple rain up.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THEYRE ON THE OTHER CUISE INTO SUNSET PAGE. THE MAIN THREAD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA


STILL WAITING TO HEAR FROM GROUPE, RARECLASS, CLASSICSTYLE, LEGENDS, EMPIRE SENSATIONS, PHAROAHS, OLD SCHOOL WAYS, FIRME CLASSICS, ROLLERZ ONLY, JUS DIP N , AND A FEW MORE CLUBS I CANT RECALL AT THE MOMENT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 



bigtroubles1 said:


> Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> Westside
> Latin luxury
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

KEEP IT UP TOP..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey I think that we should post up our plaques or our logos. Just to show the support. I'll start.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

good night bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where are the plaques?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

the chupacabra stole them


ElProfeJose said:


> Where are the plaques?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good morning Erbdy .


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

havent been on here all day. getting lots of views, its looking good


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *
> CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS OVER THE MONTHS SO LETS KEEP IT GOING. WE WILL BE HAVING A TACO GUY FOR EVERYONE WHO ROLLS OUT. THE TACOS WILL B*E 1 DOLLAR FOR ALL RIDERS. TACOS WILL BE SERVED AT FAIRMONT PARK TO FEED EVERYONE AFTER THE CRUISE .
> 
> LETS DO IT BIG I.E .. LETS GET ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS OUT FOR A NICE CRUISE ON THE BLVD
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[/COLOR]









































[/SIZE]THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

WHATS UP WIT A CRUISE IN S.B!!!!! alot of cars are here we need to get them out!!!!! seen some nice cars ridin today in the S.B


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> WHATS UP WIT A CRUISE IN S.B!!!!! alot of cars are here we need to get them out!!!!! seen some nice cars ridin today in the S.B


start it up g


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

tacos sure would hit the spot


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TRUE THAT OR SOMEWHERE ELSE ....CORONA BEEN THERE DONE THAT...WHAT CITY IS NEXT THE IE IS BIG


87euro said:


> WHATS UP WIT A CRUISE IN S.B!!!!! alot of cars are here we need to get them out!!!!! seen some nice cars ridin today in the S.B


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

YUP


clever1 said:


> tacos sure would hit the spot


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> TRUE THAT OR SOMEWHERE ELSE ....CORONA BEEN THERE DONE THAT...WHAT CITY IS NEXT THE IE IS BIG


CRENSHAW HAS BEEN THE CRUISE SPOT FOR OVER 20 YEARS.. IT DNT GET OLD . MAKE IT ONE PLACE THATS NEUTRAL FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE IN THE CASA


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I AM DOWN FOR CARVAN TO CRENSHAW>>


bigtroubles1 said:


> CRENSHAW HAS BEEN THE CRUISE SPOT FOR OVER 20 YEARS.. IT DNT GET OLD . MAKE IT ONE PLACE THATS NEUTRAL FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE NEED ONE PLACE WERE WE CAN ALWAYS MEET UP.. WHITTIER BLVD NVR GOT OLD PEOPLE USE TO GO DWN THERE FOR YEARS.. ONE ESTABLISHED SPOT SO PEOPLE CAN BE COMFORTABLE WITH KNOWING THATS WERE THEY CAN ALWAYS GO AND NO THEIR WILL BE PEOPLE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> I AM DOWN FOR CARVAN TO CRENSHAW>>


WELL MY POINT IS YU SAY CORONA BEEN THERE DONE THAT BUT ITS NOT EVEN ESTABLISED AS THE " SPOT" AND THATS WHAT IM TRYING TO DO. GET IT WHERE WE HAVE A CONTIOUS CONSISTENT PLACE WERE THE I.E KNOWS THAT EVERY FOURTH SUNDAY THE CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET IS THE PLACE TO BE.. ITS IN A NUETRAL PLACE FOR EVERYONE. FROM OC TO LA TO THE I,E


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

OK I BE AT THE PARK EATING TACOS I GOT TO DRIVE TO CORONA THEN MAKE A U TURN TO ROLL TO THE PARK AGAIN


bigtroubles1 said:


> WELL MY POINT IS YU SAY CORONA BEEN THERE DONE THAT BUT ITS NOT EVEN ESTABLISED AS THE " SPOT" AND THATS WHAT IM TRYING TO DO. GET IT WHERE WE HAVE A CONTIOUS CONSISTENT PLACE WERE THE I.E KNOWS THAT EVERY FOURTH SUNDAY THE CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET IS THE PLACE TO BE.. ITS IN A NUETRAL PLACE FOR EVERYONE. FROM OC TO LA TO THE I,E


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> OK I BE AT THE PARK EATING TACOS I GOT TO DRIVE TO CORONA THEN MAKE A U TURN TO ROLL TO THE PARK AGAIN


?? I DIDNT UNDERSTAND YOUR MESSAGE G.. BUT IF U HAVE SUGGESTIONS IM ALWAYS OPEN O THEM


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

AS FAR TACOS WE WILL CRUISE FROM CORONA TO FAIRMOUNT AND EAT CHILL HANG OUT .. BASICALLY A CRUISE AND A CRUISE NIGHT IN ONE .. I GREW UP IN LA WHERE CRUISING DWN CRENSHAW AND HAVING A GOODTIME WAS THE NORM EVERY SUNDAY, NOT GOING TO SHWS EVERY WEEKEND SITTING UNDER TENTS FOR 8 HOURS ..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOING TO SHOW IS SHOWING SUPPORT TO OTHER CLUB ...I AM DOWN WITH CRUISING TO I WILL BE DRIVEING TO INDIO THIS SUNDAY FOR A TOY DRIVE 75 MILES ONE WAY ..LETS TAKE A RIDE TO INDIO SUNDAY


bigtroubles1 said:


> AS FAR TACOS WE WILL CRUISE FROM CORONA TO FAIRMOUNT AND EAT CHILL HANG OUT .. BASICALLY A CRUISE AND A CRUISE NIGHT IN ONE .. I GREW UP IN LA WHERE CRUISING DWN CRENSHAW AND HAVING A GOODTIME WAS THE NORM EVERY SUNDAY, NOT GOING TO SHWS EVERY WEEKEND SITTING UNDER TENTS FOR 8 HOURS ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> GOING TO SHOW IS SHOWING SUPPORT TO OTHER CLUB ...I AM DOWN WITH CRUISING TO I WILL BE DRIVEING TO INDIO THIS SUNDAY FOR A TOY DRIVE 75 MILES ONE WAY ..LETS TAKE A RIDE TO INDIO SUNDAY


I guess I pictured lowriding differently . I shw support to at least 20 shws this year . Same stuff different parking lot .. we Ima keep it real . Shws r boring g .. that's just me .. ima be a street rider till the end . My girl even tells me . Dang were going to another shw y dnt they go out like wen we lived in la .. that's y she didn't come last week .. we all enjoy different stuff , were all different . I'm able to shw support to all aspects of lowriding . But as for indio I'm good homie got other plans with my wife . I left her last week for a shw so ima be with her this Sunday


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> TRUE THAT OR SOMEWHERE ELSE ....CORONA BEEN THERE DONE THAT...WHAT CITY IS NEXT THE IE IS BIG


I say from S.B ride threw the city hit sonics burger in ontario!!! from their get a hop crackin at home depot.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I AM DOWN WITH THAT ONTARIO GOT A LOT OF RIDERS ALSO


87euro said:


> I say from S.B ride threw the city hit sonics burger in ontario!!! from their get a hop crackin at home depot.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm open to all comments and suggestions to make the cruising better . I.e is 99 percent shw 1 percent cruising . Looking for a little balance . Any one reading this and feel they can improve the event please post suggestions . The homie Jose came up with the taco man and I got it to happn . Feb were going to have an I.e vs la hop so that should be cool ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> I say from S.B ride threw the city hit sonics burger in ontario!!! from their get a hop crackin at home depot.


Well let's set that up g ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ontario do got a lot of riders


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP KING TONE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's not talk about it let's get it craccin GT . U KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Street or show it dont matter thats what its about!!!! period we are a club that has all aspects of this game on lock we build street show cars and all show cars we bring em and swing em any givin day of the week if need..... GT IS FULLTIME and yeah we support others and yeah we can ride and hit switches but its about getin one weekend spot and makein it pop of neutral would be ontario my boy all freeway hit the hart of ontario but i support your movement 100% just sayin.... GT UP PURPLE RAIN


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

WHAT IT DO ANDY....HOPE ALL IS WELL AND YOUR HOLIDAY WAS GOOD HOW IS BLUE-KUSH WHATS NEXT TO BE ROLLED UP SO YOU CAN BLAZE ON THESE H8RS WIT THAT 73..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TRUE I SUPPORT 2 WHAT EVER IT TAKE I AM DOWN


87euro said:


> Street or show it dont matter thats what its about!!!! period we are a club that has all aspects of this game on lock we build street show cars and all show cars we bring em and swing em any givin day of the week if need..... GT IS FULLTIME and yeah we support others and yeah we can ride and hit switches but its about getin one weekend spot and makein it pop of neutral would be ontario my boy all freeway hit the hart of ontario but i support your movement 100% just sayin.... GT UP PURPLE RAIN


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's fund that neutral spot in Ontario and get it craccin .. wen u wanna go scope out a spot


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS ALL GOOD CANT WAIT FOR SUNDAY TO SMASH ON THE 10 EAST TO INDIO YOU KNOW HOW I RIDE ON THE FREEWAYS


87euro said:


> WHAT IT DO ANDY....HOPE ALL IS WELL AND YOUR HOLIDAY WAS GOOD HOW IS BLUE-KUSH WHATS NEXT TO BE ROLLED UP SO YOU CAN BLAZE ON THESE H8RS WIT THAT 73..


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

taco man good move on dat one!! 909 does have alot of show cars but if we open a weekly spot you will trip on how many cars you see..from all over to..but i fill you we need to be ridin!! thats why we roll spokes to push out andy is a real true rider he roll the seven3 like a benzo bobby rider me rider when i get my chrome back lol ruben rider your a rider joe does his part Ez rider jorge rider just need that solid spot to call are blvd GT IE IN THA SPOT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yessir our chpter are some true street riders . But exactly Wat u said we need that spot we can call our blvd were we all can say that's the spot to go to every Sunday and it will crack


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

I hear vago bringin the regal out for indio?? and jojo wit the 65 aka purple rain  i hope to see able and the Lux out their reppin!!!! Two shows in the IE going down sunday to...bobby might roll if MONA-LI$A Was ready she would be out letin every no GT hits the switch++++++


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Let's fund that neutral spot in Ontario and get it craccin .. wen u wanna go scope out a spot


We both off monday so we can ride out my boy and do this put it in motion and find something undiscoved and blow it up!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DONT FORGET ABOUT MY BOY VAGO BUSTING OUT THIS WEEKEND WITH THE REGAL WITH ME AT THE SHOW IN INDIO ALSO JORGE IS A RIDER BUT HE HAS A SHOP TO RUN JOJO IS NEXT IN LINE ALSO ABELS LS IS ALMOST OUT


87euro said:


> taco man good move on dat one!! 909 does have alot of show cars but if we open a weekly spot you will trip on how many cars you see..from all over to..but i fill you we need to be ridin!! thats why we roll spokes to push out andy is a real true rider he roll the seven3 like a benzo bobby rider me rider when i get my chrome back lol ruben rider your a rider joe does his part Ez rider jorge rider just need that solid spot to call are blvd GT IE IN THA SPOT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT FOR this tread hope alot of clubs make it to the next cruise!!!!into!!!the!!!Sunset!!!!!!!!!! GT up


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GT IE ALL RIDERS AND ALL THAT DONT BELEAVE WILL SEE AND KNOW WHEN WE IN DA SPOT FRONT ENDS GO UP AND CORNERS GET BENT ON 3WHEELS AND LOOK GOOD DOIN IT!!! Lunch is over GT UP GOODTIMERS<~~~BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fashw let's go Monday ..GT I.e coming out strong for the next year . Our whole chpter will be plaqued up
Thanks for the suggestions homies . Good luc in indio Andy , jojo and vago .


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Fashw let's go Monday ..GT I.e coming out strong for the next year . Our whole chpter will be plaqued up
> Thanks for the suggestions homies . Good luc in indio Andy , jojo and vago .


THANKS G


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I'm open to all comments and suggestions to make the cruising better . I.e is 99 percent shw 1 percent cruising . Looking for a little balance . Any one reading this and feel they can improve the event please post suggestions . The homie Jose came up with the taco man and I got it to happn . Feb were going to have an I.e vs la hop so that should be cool ..


TTT. Who doesn't like tacos. Besides. I don't wanna wait for everyone at the park. I wanna cruise too. Lol. So after the cruise we go to the park sat wut up to everyone and me and my family go have dinner after that. So i thought it was cool to chill there a little longer if we had some food.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT...TO MY GOODTIMES FAMLIY....and TO THE REST OF THE LOWRIDING FAM !! _


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldslow85 said:


> _TTT...TO MY GOODTIMES FAMLIY....and TO THE REST OF THE LOWRIDING FAM !! _


Buenos días carnal. Its show time.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise n grind


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Groupe cc added to roll call


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Groupe cc added to roll call


TTT for the roll call.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

YESSIR HOPEFULLY THEY ALL SHOW UP..:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SIC WIT IT CC ADDED TO THE ROLL CALL.. ITS GETTING BIG YALL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> SIC WIT IT CC ADDED TO THE ROLL CALL.. ITS GETTING BIG YALL


Like it should in the BIG IE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

E ST CRUIZERS added to the roll call


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

UPDATED ROLL CALL
*Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
ABOUT 10 SOLOS*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

87euro said:


> Street or show it dont matter thats what its about!!!! period we are a club that has all aspects of this game on lock we build street show cars and all show cars we bring em and swing em any givin day of the week if need..... GT IS FULLTIME and yeah we support others and yeah we can ride and hit switches but *its about getin one weekend spot and makein it pop of neutral would be ontario my boy all freeway hit the hart of ontario but i support your movement 100%* just sayin.... GT UP PURPLE RAIN


I agree with finding a neutral ground. Ontario is a good spot because the 10 & 60 fwys do run through the heart of the city. I remember when ONTARIO CLASSICS had there cruise there a few months back. They had a really good turnout. Everyone met up @ the Weinerschnitzel on Euclid & Francis. Theres a big parking lot there. Once it was time to roll out, everyone caravaned to the sonics burgers in the Ontario Mills, from there they went to the King Taco parking lot on Mountain & D st, and from there people met up again at the starting point @ Weinerschnitzel and then called it a day. Idk why they stopped having that cruise. But it would be cool to see it happen there again. Just my 2 cents. Whether it happens there or anywhere in the IE its all good. Its cool to see all of you doing it big for the lowrider community. Much respects. Keep doing what you guys are doing, ITS ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER & BETTER IN THE I.E. STARTING 2012. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> I agree with finding a neutral ground. Ontario is a good spot because the 10 & 60 fwys do run through the heart of the city. I remember when ONTARIO CLASSICS had there cruise there a few months back. They had a really good turnout. Everyone met up @ the Weinerschnitzel on Euclid & Francis. Theres a big parking lot there. Once it was time to roll out, everyone caravaned to the sonics burgers in the Ontario Mills, from there they went to the King Taco parking lot on Mountain & D st, and from there people met up again at the starting point @ Weinerschnitzel and then called it a day. Idk why they stopped having that cruise. But it would be cool to see it happen there again. Just my 2 cents. Whether it happens there or anywhere in the IE its all good. Its cool to see all of you doing it big for the lowrider community. Much respects. Keep doing what you guys are doing, ITS ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER & BETTER IN THE I.E. STARTING 2012. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



FORSURE G , IM GOING TO HAVE TO CORDINATE SOMETHING AND SEE IF WE CAN GET IT CRACCIN..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for GT and the cruise into the sunset.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good night bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night g . Wats craccin manana


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Well the pomona swap meet. And not sure what else. My homie wants to go. But you know pimping. I'll come home with a new lolo. Soooo i better not. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I really feel that the IE can blow this event up!!!!!!!!!!!!! In a positive way too............so let's do it big boys and girlz........


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*oh hell yeah. If the cruise is in Ontario?! I'm there!. If not, for sure i'll be there to ride and show some support!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *oh hell yeah. If the cruise is in Ontario?! I'm there!. If not, for sure i'll be there to ride and show some support!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


It's from corona park to fairmont park player. It's gonna be off the hook. And tacos waiting for everyone at fairmont park. Off the hook !!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:lets ride......


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *oh hell yeah. If the cruise is in Ontario?! I'm there!. If not, for sure i'll be there to ride and show some support!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


I dnt want to cnfuse people g ...the cruise is corona park to fairmount park . 12pm meet up 1pm rollout.

A few people suggested we move the cruise to Ontario because its more neutrally located . So I listen to Wat the people say and I'm going to look for a spot in Ontario , BUT THE CRUISE INTO SUNSET WILL STILL GO ON IN CORONA ON JAN 8TH


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Mid day bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> :nicoderm:lets ride......



latins finest is getting ready for the holidays and the new year as well...........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ORALE LETS DO THIS THING


ElProfeJose said:


> latins finest is getting ready for the holidays and the new year as well...........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT spot.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT.. GT UP !! _


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where are the plaques or the logos. Or t shirts for that matter


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Plaques are in wndows and t shirts are on our backs lol.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ORALE LETS DO THIS THING


Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.:drama:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ThNks for the bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP.:drama:



you know Miklo you are all right....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those ribs look good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lol, ur al right lil mija


ElProfeJose said:


> you know Miklo you are all right....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Those ribs look good


u like ribs??
we had some for thanks giving............BANGGGGING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

36 degrees bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

35 deg. Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Now it's 30. WTF!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

brr it got to 19 degrees last night in yucaipa


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

That's fucken cold it got to 30tell in Ontario and we almost froze


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Shit at least u guys dnt have to rake leaves . I raked for two hours just to see my grass


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol. Yeah my grass is frozen


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

you guys act like you got snow on the grow..MAN UP..lol jp it is cold out there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Burned my motor today . Lame


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Burned my motor today . Lame


Gotta get it fixed and keep it pushin !!! GT UP !!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> you guys act like you got snow on the grow..MAN UP..lol jp it is cold out there


We have frost


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Burned my motor today . Lame


Hoppos player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> you guys act like you got snow on the grow..MAN UP..lol jp it is cold out there


Shit. My fountain was frozen solid player. I don't think the fish made it thru the night.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hoppos player.


I'm cool on them g . I have my connections ..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jose u going to tge I.e.l.a meeting next tues ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think so player. What time ?


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waddap people..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 
WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012
WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA
TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP
**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM
**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *











































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

but i need my ones..lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 404490
> but i need my ones..lol



:rofl: GTTA STEAL THIS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

JAN 08 2012 . LETS START THE NEW YEAR OFF WITH A BANG. CAN I GET 100 PLUS CARS OUT IN CORONA PARK.. ???


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

maybe the last cruise in corona because people wanna ride out in ontario .. so im tryna get this cruise to be bigger than all the other cruises weve had.. looking for 100 plus cars .. ???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> maybe the last cruise in corona because people wanna ride out in ontario .. so im tryna get this cruise to be bigger than all the other cruises weve had.. looking for 100 plus cars .. ???


TTT. I'll be there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I will be recording and posting on YouTube.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Top of the morning. !!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TIME TO GET THIS DAY STARTED


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lets help latins finest locate that bike . everyone keep a look out on craigslist, ebay and any shows


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lets help latins finest locate that bike . everyone keep a look out on craigslist, ebay and any shows


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TAPOUT BIKE HAS BEEN FOUND . WE FOUND IT LATE LAST NIGHT. HAS A FEW SCRATCHES BUT MINOR. ALSO FOUND THE OTHER STUFF THAT WAS TAKEN ND OTHER VICTOMS BELONGINGS THAT ALSO GOT HIT BY THE SAME PPL IN THE AREA.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The bike has been found and most of the stolen goods too. Good day for the entire Latins Finest Family.............

I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone for all the support on here....That just goes to show how united the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY can be. As the spokes person for Latins Finest Thank you guys from all of us!!!!!!!!!! TTT for brother hood and Unity!!!!!!!!!









mr.widow-maker said:


> TAPOUT BIKE HAS BEEN FOUND . WE FOUND IT LATE LAST NIGHT. HAS A FEW SCRATCHES BUT MINOR. ALSO FOUND THE OTHER STUFF THAT WAS TAKEN ND OTHER VICTOMS BELONGINGS THAT ALSO GOT HIT BY THE SAME PPL IN THE AREA.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS OVER THE MONTHS SO LETS KEEP IT GOING. WE WILL BE HAVING A TACO GUY FOR EVERYONE WHO ROLLS OUT. THE TACOS WILL B*E 1 DOLLAR FOR ALL RIDERS. TACOS WILL BE SERVED AT FAIRMONT PARK TO FEED EVERYONE AFTER THE CRUISE .
LETS DO IT BIG I.E .. LETS GET ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS OUT FOR A NICE CRUISE ON THE BLVD
WHEN---SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012
WHERE--CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA
TIME----12:OO PM MEET UP 

ROLLOUT 1:00 PM











































THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The madrugada bump.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yea ima want two asada two buche and one carnitas


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah yea its on


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Yea ima want two asada two buche and one carnitas


ahhh thats it , i think u can eat more than that ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> bump


waddap :wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sup boys


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Sup boys


WADDAP G :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

the ski is up.homie


bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap :wave:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap :wave:


what up did you fix your car


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WADDAP G :wave:


Chilling homie. Just waiting for the holidays and cruise into the sunset. Man. I hope i get what i want for christmas not what i deserve.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> what up did you fix your car


IT WAS JUST NOIDS . JUST GTTA GO BUY SOME


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Chilling homie. Just waiting for the holidays and cruise into the sunset. Man. I hope i get what i want for christmas not what i deserve.


I WANT A BEAMER FOR CHRISTMAS:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I WANT A BEAMER FOR CHRISTMAS:nicoderm:


Lol!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats up homeis. Just wanting to bump up to the topppp


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's cold bump


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

WE CAN WAIT FOR THE CRUISE












BOMB ASS TACOS AND BAD ASS RIDES


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good,. Makin me hungry


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise n rain


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

rain bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

where is everyone today:ugh:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TELL ME ABOUT IT . ONLY TWO BUMPS . FACEBOOK GETTING LOTS OF LOVE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> where is everyone today:ugh:


Staying Out of the rain players.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT . ONLY TWO BUMPS . FACEBOOK GETTING LOTS OF LOVE


Player we are with you at heart. Lol.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night bump ...


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Let it bump...TTT !!:boink:_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the right before i go to bed bump!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Joseph u sent your car to get chromed??


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey Joseph u sent your car to get chromed??


Not yet still looking for someone who might have Chrome parts already . I dnt wanna be out of service for a month . If I can't find any by Jan then ima take it ..if I take it now I can't cruise into the sunset haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CUZ U KOW HOW WE DO IT ON THERE.


bigtroubles1 said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT . ONLY TWO BUMPS . FACEBOOK GETTING LOTS OF LOVE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Not yet still looking for someone who might have Chrome parts already . I dnt wanna be out of service for a month . If I can't find any by Jan then ima take it ..if I take it now I can't cruise into the sunset haha


Word!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

what type of oil is in your pumps


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> what type of oil is in your pumps


sae 30 non detergent


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *







CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *





CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
> professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

tothetop


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the support .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT dayummmm. Ginaaaahh. STRONG!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> what type of oil is in your pumps


20w 50


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> 20w 50


20w :nono:.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS OVER THE MONTHS SO LETS KEEP IT GOING. WE WILL BE HAVING A TACO GUY FOR EVERYONE WHO ROLLS OUT. THE TACOS WILL B*E 1 DOLLAR FOR ALL RIDERS. TACOS WILL BE SERVED AT FAIRMONT PARK TO FEED EVERYONE AFTER THE CRUISE .

LETS DO IT BIG I.E .. LETS GET ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS OUT FOR A NICE CRUISE ON THE BLVD
WHEN---SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE--CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME----12:OO PM MEET UP 

ROLLOUT 1:00 PM





















































THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

y not??? 




bigtroubles1 said:


> 20w :nono:.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> y not???


sae 30 is thicker and cleaner


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> sae 30 is thicker and cleaner


not to mention it wont eat up seals because its detergent free


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *
> CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS OVER THE MONTHS SO LETS KEEP IT GOING. WE WILL BE HAVING A TACO GUY FOR EVERYONE WHO ROLLS OUT. THE TACOS WILL B*E 1 DOLLAR FOR ALL RIDERS. TACOS WkILL BE SERVED AT FAIRMONT PARK TO FEED EVERYONE AFTER THE CRUISE .
> 
> LETS DO IT BIG I.E .. LETS GET ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS OUT FOR A NICE CRUISE ON THE BLVD
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT
IELA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning everyone .. WOULD LIKE TO THANK IELA FOR THEIR SUPPORT ALSO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

14 pages strong and still turning .. ..I.E has major plans for the new year ... cant wait to see it all take place.. GOOD to see all clubs unite and get to know each other ..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 407618
> bump


Looks GOOD .


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


lo nuestro said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> 14 pages strong and still turning .. ..I.E has major plans for the new year ... cant wait to see it all take place.. GOOD to see all clubs unite and get to know each other ..


You know Thats how we do it.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 407618
> bump


Nice!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey player we need a new flyer. So i can post all over.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

And the cholo dj selling his CDs.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Buenos Dias. It's time for a bump.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:rimshot:TTT 4 THE HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> :rimshot:TTT 4 THE HOMIE!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP G


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Buenos Dias. It's time for a bump.


RISE N GRIND ..


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT...GT UP !!

_


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

oldslow85 said:


> _TTT...GT UP !!
> 
> _


It's gonna be big g ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mrmc1959 said:


> TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


Thanks fo the bump . Let's keep cruising alive in the I.e


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Got a few more clubs added to roll call


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. TTT FOR BIGTROUBLES ND GOOD TIMES CC.LATINS FINEST CC GUNNA BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:GOING TO DINNER BUT FRIST NEED TO BUMP THIS TTT!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cruz into the sunset


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:GOING TO DINNER BUT FRIST NEED TO BUMP THIS TTT!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


THANK U SIR. NJOY THAT DINNER


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Cruz into the sunset


YESSIR SPORTY.. SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR THOSE TACOS


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

*TTT FOR THE CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.* 

I HEAR THERES ALOT OF CLUBS THAT ARE SUPPORTING THIS EVENT. HOWS THE ROLL CALL LOOKING SO FAR?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> *TTT FOR THE CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.*
> 
> I HEAR THERES ALOT OF CLUBS THAT ARE SUPPORTING THIS EVENT. HOWS THE ROLL CALL LOOKING SO FAR?


its pretty deep g.. ill update it right now


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
ABOUT 15 SOLOS*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

STILL GOT ABOUT TEN CLUBS I NEED TO HEAR FROM .. ALSO GNNA PROMOTE IT AT THE IELA PICNIC .. ASKING EVERYONE TO SPREAD THE WRD.. INVITE CLUBS AND SOLOS.. TRYNA GO OUT WITH A BANG IN CORONA SINCE THIS WILL BE THE LAST CRUISE IN CORONA 
*WE HAVE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE , WE HAVE A TACO MAN AND POSSIBLY A DJ .. LETS KEEP CRUSING ALIVE IN THE I.E*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

its gunna be a good turn out


bigtroubles1 said:


> STILL GOT ABOUT TEN CLUBS I NEED TO HEAR FROM .. ALSO GNNA PROMOTE IT AT THE IELA PICNIC .. ASKING EVERYONE TO SPREAD THE WRD.. INVITE CLUBS AND SOLOS.. TRYNA GO OUT WITH A BANG IN CORONA SINCE THIS WILL BE THE LAST CRUISE IN CORONA
> *WE HAVE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE , WE HAVE A TACO MAN AND POSSIBLY A DJ .. LETS KEEP CRUSING ALIVE IN THE I.E*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> Westside
> Latin luxury
> ...


Thats alot of clubs. There will be easily a minimum of 100 cars there that day.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Can't wait for this cruise. !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night bump . Thanks for all the support .. doing it big for 2012


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just checking I'n for the morning bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise n and grind


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any solo riders wanna check I'n to the cruise???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Any solo riders wanna check I'n to the cruise???


all on facebook


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

where on facebook?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> where on facebook?



UNDER THE IE ALLIANCE GROUPE, YOU SHOULD ADD THEM .. AND ITS UNDER EVENTS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FROM THE HOMIE SKIM









Originally Posted by *Skim*  
hey big homie i want to give you your props. for as long as i can remember you have been pushing people to cruise and be out there enjoying the lifestyle. just giving a little respect where its due.

THANKS SKIM . I LOVE CRUISING AND JUST TRYING TO BRING IT TO THE I.E.. ITS TAKING THEM SOME TIME TO CATCH ON BUT THEY WILL EVENTUALLY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

fri bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up we all getting ready for the sunset or is the sunset getting ready for us?????


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> whats up we all getting ready for the sunset or is the sunset getting ready for us?????


im getting ready for chrome lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

chrome or go home


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats why i stay home. Lol. Right on player. Your car is gonna look sick.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats up guys. Looking for a bump? Got one.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thats why i stay home. Lol. Right on player. Your car is gonna look sick.


LOL THANKS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Whats up guys. Looking for a bump? Got one.


BUMP BUMP.. I GAVE U 2


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Whata up you guys feel the rain??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WADDAP CRUISERS


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WADDAP CRUISERS


whats good G


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up players!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Doing it big in the BIG IE !!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

had a good day bump


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> _*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012
> THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
> TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

BUMP BABY BUMP!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> FROM THE HOMIE SKIM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. To cruise into the sunset. !!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Just spent three hours n rancho looking at Christmas lights . Good night bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Just spent three hours n rancho looking at Christmas lights . Good night bump


Lol!!!! Better you than me. Lol!!! Good night bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

latins finest IS GUNNA BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good monday morning bump. !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

g-morning


ElProfeJose said:


> Good monday morning bump. !!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Just spent three hours n rancho looking at Christmas lights . Good night bump


post sum pix so i don't gotta lose 3 hours...lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MY PHONE DIED SO NO PIX HAHA .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

18 pages 
Replies: 348
Views: 2,921.TTT THIS GUNNA BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump I'n the middle of the day.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 



bigtroubles1 said:


> *Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> Westside
> Latin luxury
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good company. 
Good food 
And great music!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Can't forget empire sensations


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I heard Im getting my chrome hinges by next week, time to put the hood on and Cruise into the sunset in 2012!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thats what I'm talking about player!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> I heard Im getting my chrome hinges by next week, time to put the hood on and Cruise into the sunset in 2012!


That's Wat I'm talking bout g ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EVERYBODY THAT VOTES FOR BIG TROUBLES TO GET OFF HIS HAPPY GO LUCKY AND UPDATE THE ROLL CALL SAY IIIIII


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

IIIIIIIIIII


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

add baldy latino to the roll call 16 solos....

and sensations and many more to confirm.....
and $1 tacos and a real dj... not gonna use purple rain player


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT .


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!! 4THE HOMIES:boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NICE COCHINO!!!!!




Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 409894
> TTT!!!!!!! 4THE HOMIES:boink:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINEST C.C.\B.C. ALLDAY EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ALL DAY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm feeling all the cochinos. Big troubles u need help dog. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. To the top.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS , THANKS T**O LATINS FINEST CC

*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD












*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt.this is gunna be off the hook.


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Come down and bring the whole family. It's gonna be real nice. It's a parkland there is gonna be a jumper too!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE BUMPS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LATIN BOMBAS ADDED TO ROLL CALL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 410514


Lol. What's up Terry


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. What's up Terry


nothing much whats good with you


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

gewd night bump.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Zek going ta bed early lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Zek going ta bed early lol


Don't let him fool you.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> nothing much whats good with you


Chilling play boy. Just bumping this thang.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CHEESE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CHEESE


Nacho


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT .. ABOUT 3 WEEKS AWAY AND COUNTING


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Gentle men


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Gentle men


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.CANT WAIT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumpp


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

stylistics added to rol call


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 15 SOLOS*


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 411041
> 
> bump[/QUOTE ]What it do Terry ! TTT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_ BIG BUMP :boink:_


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

18 clubs and 16 solos ..lets get out there and recruit more.. looking for 100 cars


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
**CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD

*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 411041
> 
> bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




bigtroubles1 said:


> *WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
> *CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
> 12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
> **CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

YAWN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHOS MISSING?????

*



bigtroubles1 said:


> *Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> Westside
> Latin luxury
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_SAP BUTTON:

*QUIEN FALTA???? 

*_


bigtroubles1 said:


> *Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> Westside
> Latin luxury
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

sick side hd,ol skool wayz hd nd barstow,cali style,hood life,jus dipn,royal fantasies,ondioes,dukes.family affairs,groupe ie,kinforke,viejitoes.nd a few more


ElProfeJose said:


> *WHOS MISSING?????
> 
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> sick side hd,ol skool wayz hd nd barstow,cali style,hood life,jus dipn,royal fantasies,ondioes,dukes.family affairs,groupe ie,kinforke,viejitoes.nd a few more


u forgot classicstyle, rareclasss, legends, but they prolly wnt go ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

big troubles come on player lets get the roll call dialed in...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I got your letter in the mail today.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> sick side hd,ol skool wayz hd nd barstow,cali style,hood life,jus dipn,royal fantasies,ondioes,dukes.family affairs,*groupe* ie,kinforke,viejitoes.nd a few more


already n roll call


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> big troubles come on player lets get the roll call dialed in...


what u see is whos confirmed with me


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

right on mike...


djmikethecholodj said:


> I got your letter in the mail today.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *sick side hd,ol skool wayz hd nd barstow,cali style,hood life,jus dipn,royal fantasies,ondioes,dukes.family affairs,ie,kinforke,viejitoes.nd a *few more


none of these clubs said they were going


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

miklo get them to confirm on lay it low



bigtroubles1 said:


> what u see is whos confirmed with me


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> miklo get them to confirm on lay it low


they already have


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tomorrow im feeling a bump every half hour?? anyone feel that??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS**
*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THOSE WERE THE ''FEW MORE'' PPL CUZ I DNT GOT ALL THE CC DWN IN MY MEMORY YET


bigtroubles1 said:


> u forgot classicstyle, rareclasss, legends, but they prolly wnt go ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

8 am bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> 8 am bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE THERE......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. HOMIES THANKS


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE THERE......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ROLL CALL: ONE MORE ADDED.TTT
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD. KINGS OC 
ABOUT 16 SOLOS
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys will have a goodtime at this event. TTT 



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE THERE......


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> You guys will have a goodtime at this event. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to be busy I'n 8 minutes so here is the 830 bump. 


ElProfeJose said:


> *WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
> *CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
> 12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
> *CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HEY HOMIE U NEED TO ADD BLVD RIDERS OC ON THAT LIST


ElProfeJose said:


> I'm going to be busy I'n 8 minutes so here is the 830 bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

4 min Early But Here is The 9 am bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY HOMIE U NEED TO ADD BLVD RIDERS OC ON THAT LIST


Simon. Im not on my comp player. iPhone player iPhone.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> HEY HOMIE U NEED TO ADD BLVD RIDERS OC ON THAT LIST


THERES A "BLVD RIDERS" HERE IN O.C. TOO? :dunno:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

FUCK THIS SERVER! :finger:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

9:30 late bump just adding BLVD KINGS to the roll call

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
ABOUT 16 SOLOS**
*​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KEEP IT ON THE TOP PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I know right???



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FUCK THIS SERVER! :finger:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

top of the mormning to you sir.




tdaddysd said:


> TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Accrding to zeks Facebook events he has more clubs going but I dunno Wat clubs they are from . Zek update roll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol. Zeek should have a face book roll call. 



bigtroubles1 said:


> Accrding to zeks Facebook events he has more clubs going but I dunno Wat clubs they are from . Zek update roll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1030 bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

11 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

4 minutes shy of bump time.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

I GOT THE 11:30 BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats what I'm talking about player !! 




tdaddysd said:


> I GOT THE 11:30 BUMP


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump it then dump it!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT 12


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Repost the flyer and roll call for new comers


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not the only one that's felt the noon bump. Good. For a minute i though i was gonna spend the night I'n deboes piggoen coop.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Repost the flyer and roll call for new comers


Let get out from under this car player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Noon. And a half bump. 

WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD

ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
ABOUT 16 SOLOS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 411246


Lol !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Better late than never.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

130 bump??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dont go anywhere near the moval mall.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Who got the pm shift.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*3pm bump






*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sleepy


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Dont go anywhere near the moval mall.


Just stay home its crazy everywhere


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

YOU NEED SOME COOFEE PLAYER..





bigtroubles1 said:


> Sleepy


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

530 bump I was working on my crown vic


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*8pm bump*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO SUNSET ( IF IM MISSING ANYONE ADD THEM
ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

907 bump!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks old memories


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not on the website g . Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. To all merry Christmas from the Latins finest family.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

to the top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1:20 am BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol. Simon. Bump all day player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Xmas eve 644 bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

8:02 bumpp


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*almost xmas bump*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Goodmorning gentle men. You guys ready for this ??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cali style added to roll call


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for Cali Style And the roll call. !!! 





bigtroubles1 said:


> Cali style added to roll call


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Merry Christmas Bump...._:boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT Its 1030.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. What's up players.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WESTSIDE THE BESTSIDE IN THIS BITCH!! TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*GhettoVet will be in tha house... Solo ridin from tha 661
*:boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> WESTSIDE THE BESTSIDE IN THIS BITCH!! TTT


That's what I'm talking about. The more the better


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bear said:


> *GhettoVet will be in tha house... Solo ridin from tha 661
> *:boink:


Bigg props to the 661 !!! TTT. Soloriders are welcome!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> WESTSIDE THE BESTSIDE IN THIS BITCH!! TTT


my boy temps


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Gettin big


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Conferming some high desert clubs.ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP FAM.. GT I.E TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Conferming some high desert clubs.ttt


HANDLE IT LIL HOMIE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Man this is gonna be off the hook.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS






*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good night Xmas bump.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt one more week


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good mornig hope u all had a good Xmas eve.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt one more week


You loose Ur calendas Miklo?? Two More sesos player


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt 2 More week


2 MORE WEEKS FOO . JAN 8, 2012 FIXED


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 MORE WEEKS FOLKS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HOODLIFE CC ADDED TO ROLL CALL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dam that list got bigger


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

If every club brought 5 cars nd the solo riders counted. A total of 136 rides will be on the blvd.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

U said it. Zeek. !!! To the top!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Some clubs bringing less than 5 some ate bringing more than 5 and wen that day comes ,some wnt even show up . No matter Wat let's cruise and have GOODTIMES


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Word!!!! 
But hopefully every one shows. 





bigtroubles1 said:


> Some clubs bringing less than 5 some ate bringing more than 5 and wen that day comes ,some wnt even show up . No matter Wat let's cruise and have GOODTIMES


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


Ke onda Joe. Hope you guys had a merry christmas


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

yes we did thank u say was up to all the fam!!!see u guys soon out there :thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Ke onda Joe. Hope you guys had a merry christmas


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya saves. 


Latin Luxury said:


> yes we did thank u say was up to all the fam!!!see u guys soon out there :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lake shw bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Man I took the day off today and where's all the love. Come on peeps show sum love.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Page 28 bump!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


tdaddysd said:


> bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to the top*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

12 days


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wheres erbdy at, this is no time to slacc off. its 12 days away


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> *WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
> *CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
> 12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
> *CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lake shw n 30


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Lake shw n 30


is it still a show if they lose:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> is it still a show if they lose:roflmao:


Yes . I'm a real fan . They line up Sux this year .


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll call updated 12/28/2011

Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS I.E.
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS
if I missed anyone let me know


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD








Roll call updated 12/28/2011

Goodtimes
Latins finest
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS I.E.
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS
if I missed anyone let me know*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD










Roll call updated 12/28/2011

Goodtimes
Latins finest
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS I.E.
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS
if I missed anyone let me know*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt.cant wait.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Bump Bump Bump.....__ January 8th is around the corner ! GT UP !!_


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


oldslow85 said:


> _Bump Bump Bump.....__ January 8th is around the corner ! GT UP !!_


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning cruisers


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Roll call updated 12/28/2011
> 
> Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> ...


U FIXED IT FOR ME . THANK U SIR .. TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Waddap terry


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Waddap terry


whats good homie


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> whats good homie


same ol shit , different toilet ..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys miss me. ??? Joseph you know I tots ur back player.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Waddap g


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOOD NIGHT BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where's the morning bump??? Found it. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning playas


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOOD NIGHT BUMP


what are you delivering papers or something? why you up so early:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> what are you delivering papers or something? why you up so early:roflmao:


Hey player he's a freak like me. That Fu goes to sleep at the time that people wake up. Then he wakes up like a couple of hours later. Lol!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey player he's a freak like me. That Fu goes to sleep at the time that people wake up. Then he wakes up like a couple of hours later. Lol!!!


Lol


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for showing love vero GT IE TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mann I'm so ready for this cruise!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night bump


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

TTT HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up homies. You guys ready to put it down


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

come on peps we almost there stop slackin TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Starting next week we Gtta keep it on top .. its 9 days away.. its gnna be big


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> come on peps we almost there stop slackin TTT


True!!!!


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> thanks for showing love vero GT IE TTT


No doubt!  Im looking forward to it! Going to be off the hook dude! GT IE TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*






*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Next sun Jan 8 . Forecast shows a nice 70 degrees


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I better have my Chrome .. ima be pissed if I can't cruise in my low low . I'll be there . Lolo or no Lolo ill be there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I better have my Chrome .. ima be pissed if I can't cruise in my low low . I'll be there . Lolo or no Lolo ill be there


Playboy..........Im rooting for you to have your chrome. If you don't. That means I won't be the only one with out juice!!!!!! Lol.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the bump G TIMER


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*BUMP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump. As I'm cleaning. The spokes on the crown vic. Lol. Jk.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

wake that azz up bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> wake that azz up bump


4 sure.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 picnics going dwn tomorrow :wow:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Yup!!!! See You guys at one of Them.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

were gnna be at both lol.. LONG ASS DAY


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> were gnna be at both lol.. LONG ASS DAY


I feel you play boy.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Well. Latins finest family will be there next week.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt.see u all soon.cant wait


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

8 days


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

starting monday gtta keep it on top and start posting it to remind people


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Happpy new year I.e


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy new years


bigtroubles1 said:


> Happpy new year I.e


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

AFTERNOON BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WADDAP EVERYONE NEXT SUNDAY IS THE CRUISE .. LETS GET EVERYONE OUT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WADDAP EVERYONE NEXT SUNDAY IS THE CRUISE .. LETS GET EVERYONE OUT


Man today was a good day. Looking forward to cruising into the sunset!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ima flood the pages tomorrow . Prolly get another violation lol


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

about time you guys showed up!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

U had to hold it dwn for us


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SHOWTIME CC ADDED TO ROLL CALL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*NEXT SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET .
JAN 8 , 2012 :...............12PM MEET UP ........1PM ROLL OUT
WE HAVE A JUMPER , DJ AND TACO MAN AFTER THE CRUISE .....




*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

OVER 27 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL. THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE ON JAN 8 , 2012


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FOOTAGE BY CHINGON THE MAGAZINE


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Roll call updated Jan 2, 2012 

Goodtimes I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Roll call updated Jan 2, 2012
> 
> Goodtimes I.E
> GOODTIMES .E.L.A
> ...


we gonna have alot of people out there:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

KEEP IT ON TOP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is gonna be a goodtime.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Ima flood the pages tomorrow . Prolly get another violation lol


U and your violations. Crack me up doggie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> about time you guys showed up!!!!:roflmao:


What's ip Terry. How was new years?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt cant wait. Homie


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's ip Terry. How was new years?


it suxed! i was sick


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WUZZZZZ UP B-TROUBLES DAMN BRO I HOPE THE TACO MAN IS READY & HAS THE MEAT DOWN PACK!!! A WHOLE LOT TACOS!!HUMMMM C U SUNDAY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> WUZZZZZ UP B-TROUBLES DAMN BRO I HOPE THE TACO MAN IS READY & HAS THE MEAT DOWN PACK!!! A WHOLE LOT TACOS!!HUMMMM C U SUNDAY!!:thumbsup:


i hope so too. ima be inline first lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top


thanks for the bump sporty


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*keep it on top homies keep it on top!!!!!*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Still on top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Evening bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen, it's gonna happen, and you can't stop it.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna happen, it's gonna happen, and you can't stop it.


True dat


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> it suxed! i was sick


Man. That does suck!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top


You guys ready to roll???? We are. Lol!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i hope so too. ima be inline first lol


Yeah what ever!! Whatch player. You never seen a fat boy run as fast as me.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I took off my right side front . Gnna do left side tomorrow and install . I can't get steering off ..any suggestions


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I took off my right side front . Gnna do left side tomorrow and install . I can't get steering off ..any suggestions


Call a poffesional player. Lol. Naa player I never broke down my car like that. Just the a arms and some other stuff like the drive shaft but that's all.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm doing GOOD for never doing it . Its a pain but the only way ta learn . I did my interior on my own also . Now my own front end .. ima be a pro lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey I feel a one hour bump coming tomorrow. You boys ready?? Zeek Terry. Day day? Sporty??? And the rest of us. We need to make this a great event. I could picture this event to be just as nice as Whittier was back in the day. Only it's in the day time. All it takes is people like us to all take actions. Don't talk about it. Be about it!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can do every hour ..27 clubs on roll call . If every club averages 3 cars plus solos we will be at 100 cars easily


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is the place to be on Jan 8. .. nothing else going on that day . So it should be 2 miles of cars lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I can do every hour ..27 clubs on roll call . If every club averages 3 cars plus solos we will be at 100 cars easily


True. But i know that every club is gonna coke thru strong. And represent the IE. And therefore the taro guy better have some helpers and alot of food cause it's gonna be like 400+ people and if half of them eat like me. Man the taco guy is gonna be busy player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I'm doing GOOD for never doing it . Its a pain but the only way ta learn . I did my interior on my own also . Now my own front end .. ima be a pro lol


Thats true player. Take some pics if you can.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> This is the place to be on Jan 8. .. nothing else going on that day . So it should be 2 miles of cars lol


I feel you player. I can already smell the tacos and hear the music!!! TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good. Night bump!!!! TTT cruise into the sunset. !!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LATINS FINEST is getting a lot of exposure on the flyer also


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LATINS FINEST is getting a lot of exposure on the flyer also


For sure !! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow how we roll.playa


ElProfeJose said:


> For sure !! TTT.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

9 bump u


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

11 oclock bump..


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll be rolling out there with a couple MANIACOS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the support maniacos


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I can do every hour ..27 clubs on roll call . If every club averages 3 cars plus solos we will be at 100 cars easily


is there a 100 spots at the park? i just need to know where in line i need to be..lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CC/BC READY TO ROLL.ARE U


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> is there a 100 spots at the park? i just need to know where in line i need to be..lol


ya theirs a lot ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

my jewelry is here =)


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dam homie hook me yup


bigtroubles1 said:


> my jewelry is here =)


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ITS GOING DWN THIS SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012 ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's make it a great day out there!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*

*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*

**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**

BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

fitted hats... i'll be there..lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

5 DAYS AWAY :wow:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ITS GOING DWN THIS SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012 ..


Hahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TAHAHAHA CNT WAIT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for cruising into the sunset!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttmft


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

5 days left o yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> my jewelry is here =)


Dyuuuum. Your chrome guy is quick player!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Dyuuuum. Your chrome guy is quick player!!!!


Chrome or go home .


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

What's up fellas..been gone for a minute..but back...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> What's up fellas..been gone for a minute..but back...


Yes I noticed . Welcome bac


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood for a bump!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*

*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*

**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**

BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> *THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
> 12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
> CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
> 
> ...



that kid freaks me out homie..lol


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:boink:*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *TTT:boink:*


thanks for the bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> that kid freaks me out homie..lol


hes getting his boogie on


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HAHAHAH THATS BIG TROUBLES WEN HE WAS A KID.LOL JKJK


bigtroubles1 said:


> hes getting his boogie on


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttttttttt


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_BUMP BUMP.._:boink: GT UP !!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttttttttttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waddap sporty , thanks for the bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

oldslow85 said:


> _BUMP BUMP.._:boink: GT UP !!


:wave:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*cruise into the sunset roll call.
this sunday jan 8, 2012

**GOODTIMES I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
GOODTIMES CONVERTIBLES
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
MANIACOS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know *​


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

HELL YA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORSE.TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. That's love Righ there. I can't believe that every one of you guys are gonna attend this event. That's what's up!!! Huge ups to the inland empire !!!!! 




bigtroubles1 said:


> *cruise into the sunset roll call.
> this sunday jan 8, 2012
> 
> *Goodtimes I.E
> ...


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

I will make this ching ding for sure.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Look at the nice winter weather just for us!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Little windy. But nice day. I'm sure..... TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chrome or go home bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top homies


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

gewd morning everyone


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

3 MORE DAYS ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Big troubles counting the hours. You getting any sleep player??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cali Fresh Radio said:


> I will make this ching ding for sure.


thanks for the support


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*cruise into the sunset roll call.
this sunday jan 8, 2012









**GOODTIMES I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
GOODTIMES CONVERTIBLES
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
MANIACOS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know *​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the tizzzop


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up players!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*funny,thats how i get my boogie on*:rofl:


bigtroubles1 said:


> *cruise into the sunset roll call.
> this sunday jan 8, 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waadaap folks


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Jus wondering is this an ongoing cruz every month??:dunno:*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Bear said:


> *Jus wondering is this an ongoing cruz every month??:dunno:*


 SIMON!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> *Jus wondering is this an ongoing cruz every month??:dunno:*


Ya . Next month were gnna cruise Ontario


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> *Jus wondering is this an ongoing cruz every month??:dunno:*


Ya . Next month were gnna cruise Ontario


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunday almost here


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 MO DAYS


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupppppp!!! im ready:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

The place to be this Sunday . Got RIDERS from coachella , san Diego , la , oc, and of course the I.E , SHOWING SUPPORT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

TTt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*2 more days people lets step your game up!!!






*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ya not too many bumps today:burn:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for goodtimes cruz


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT FOR GOOD TIMES. LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB REPPIN TO THE FULLEST


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Man. Everybody is excited!!! Hey is the chignon magazine gonna post up some pictures here on the forum???? Whats up


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Ya . Next month were gnna cruise Ontario


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CATIME- 1200PMROLLOUT- 1:00PMFOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS[/SIZE][/COLOR]







*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 417460


LOL WE WANNA CRUISE FOOT HILL BLVD NEXT MONTH FROM ONTARIO ALL THE WAY DWN


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:*koo... yeah sorry bro, dont think the Lacc will be able to make it to this one :tears: Ill bthere in spirit:angel:*


bigtroubles1 said:


> Ya . Next month were gnna cruise Ontario


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> :thumbsup:*koo... yeah sorry bro, dont think the Lacc will be able to make it to this one :tears: Ill bthere in spirit:angel:*


NO WORRIES HOMIE. WE KNOW THINGS COME UP.. PLUS U WERE COMING FROM FAR..


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:* sux but yeah, mos def will bthere next month even if I gotta trailor queen out there LoL (no offense)*


bigtroubles1 said:


> NO WORRIES HOMIE. WE KNOW THINGS COME UP.. PLUS U WERE COMING FROM FAR..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT SEE U ALL ON SUNDAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> :h5:* sux but yeah, mos def will bthere next month even if I gotta trailor queen out there LoL (no offense)*


NO TRAILERS ALLOWED ONLY CRUISERS LOL JK .. I DUNNO IF NEXT MONTH WILL AS BIG AS THIS ONE.. NEXT MONTH WERE GNNA TRY TO GET AN AFTER HOP GOING


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT SEE U ALL ON SUNDAY !!!!!!!!



YUP CANT WAIT G


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Show the love.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

36 more hours


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn troubles you straight counting that shit down huh


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 417460


Hahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LOL WE WANNA CRUISE FOOT HILL BLVD NEXT MONTH FROM ONTARIO ALL THE WAY DWN


Route 66 that's tight


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Route 66 that's tight


Route 66 TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats up. Only one day left. I wonder if this Is gonna be one of the biggest events in the IE. TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Tomorrow is a great day


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

28 more hours to go


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

EZUP62 said:


> damn troubles you straight counting that shit down huh


Not really a count dwn . I was at wrk , noticed it was 12am . 36 hours left lol ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Route 66 that's tight


Ya . U dwn


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW . 12PM MEET UP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

24 1/2 more hours


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG ITS COMING.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

40 PAGES
Replies: 783
Views: 6,902.....TTT ITS GOIN TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE WILL HIT 7150 VIEWS BY TODAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS SEE WAT WE CAN DO


bigtroubles1 said:


> WE WILL HIT 7150 VIEWS BY TODAY


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CAN WE GET A FEW PEOPLE TO COPY AND PASTE ON THE THREADS. THANKS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TOMORROW )SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

HOW MANY HOURS LEFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

21 hours


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

count down timer

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...=&day=08&year=2012&hour=12&min=00&sec=&p0=137


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

20 hrs.grrrrrrr lesss gooooo.lol\


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

top


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*hurrry fool blow your load*


mr.widow-maker said:


> OMG ITS COMING.
> View attachment 417626


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*17 MO HOURS








*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:rofl:


66 buick said:


> *hurrry fool blow your load*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW .. THIS IS THE PALCE TO BE TOMORROW IN THE I.E .. ANY QUESTIONS// DIRECTIONS// ANYTHING HIT ME UP


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Tomorrow .. Tomorrow .. Tomorrow .. _:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I BE OUT THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT TO GT IE ON THE CRUISE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the support Andy and bobbys world


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

13 HOURS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Please support the vendors also .the cruise is free but we will have food vendors . Dollar tacos , hot dogs ..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

i got my ones ready homeboy


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

GEETING ALL THE GOODIES READY TO SERVE UP THOSE BOMB ASS TACOS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest car club will be in the house. Full support!!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Lady Luck coming from Pendleton...:thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Anyone heading up from the San Diego area hit me up, so I can roll up with, if not I'll still be on the hwy...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt cant wait


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

6 1/2 HRS TO GO LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> 6 1/2 HRS TO GO LETS DO THIS :thumbsup:


READY TO THE FULLEST


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

todays the day lets have fun and be safe!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAA BOYYYYY . TODAY IS THE DAY ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Anyone heading up from the San Diego area hit me up, so I can roll up with, if not I'll still be on the hwy...


SAN JACINTO .


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wish it wasn't so windy but none the less should be lots of fun ..ready


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

clever1 said:


> Wish it wasn't so windy but none the less should be lots of fun ..ready


I haven't been outside . Is it Windy ?hopefully that dnt scare no riders away . A little nvr hurt anyone ..


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

The wind can blow the dust off my car lol..is there a car wash near the park...


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea it's dyin down from the night..but that did give me some concern over if the show would stilll go on maybe it was just a lol more windy off lasierra or Simenon but wind rain I still be rolllllin


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> The wind can blow the dust off my car lol..is there a car wash near the park...


I think so on 6th ..


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sumthing


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

clever1 said:


> Yea it's dyin down from the night..but that did give me some concern over if the show would stilll go on maybe it was just a lol more windy off lasierra or Simenon but wind rain I still be rolllllin


Lol some tru rider shit ...


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

leaving " S D " in a few,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

1 blck 66 said:


> leaving " S D " in a few,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Kandy kutty is coming from SD also gee ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Topic is hot right now .. I like


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Topic is hot right now .. I like


Hot like the Tacos..haha


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's keep on top ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Hot like the Tacos..haha


If the wind dnt blow the shells of the grill lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *3 MO HOURs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TODAY)SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *3 MO HOURs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TODAY)SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Lets put this back on top...TTT


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

*WE WILL BE SERVING ASADA, AL PASTOR, CHORIZO AND POLLO. RISE AND SHINE GENTELETS DO THIS*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

DAMM I WISH MY CAR WAS PUT BACK TOGEATHER WIT THIS WIND SINGLE PUMPS SHOULD BE ON BUMPER LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GT TTT


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

hope the taco guy has helpers lol he's going to need it...


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

IS THIS CRUZ ONLY FOR IE CLUBS?


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> IS THIS CRUZ ONLY FOR IE CLUBS?


ALL CLUBS AND RIDERS WELCOME!!!!!!! (Past the word) met you guys and big tymerz at kinfoke show you guys are good people TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> The wind can blow the dust off my car lol..is there a car wash near the park...


there is one on 6th street just past main st going west left hand side, a few blocks from the park


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> IS THIS CRUZ ONLY FOR IE CLUBS?


OPEN TO ALL CLUBS . WE GOT RIDERS FROM LA , SAN DIEGO , OC , ALL COMING TO CRUISE TODAY ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IMA ROLLING N AN HOUR ..


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Dont forget the cameras:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS TIME LET ROLL OUT THERE!!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Avoid the 215 .. its stopped


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Gt so cal on there way almost there coming from the antelope valley to support


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dammnnn big Ass turnout


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest representing !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks to EVERYONE WHO CAME . OVER 100 CARS , BIKES ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Thanks to EVERYONE WHO CAME . OVER 100 CARS , BIKES ..


TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ID LIKE TO THANKS LATINS FINEST FOR THE JUMPER, LATIN LUXURY FOR THE COUPLE OF VENDORS, ABUELITOS TACOS FOR FEEDING EVERYONE AND ALSO THE HOT DOG VENDOR.. MOST IMPORTANTLY ALL THE CLUBS. I WISH I COULD REMEMBER EVERY CLUB BUT THEIR WERE SO MANY. THANKS TO THE LA AND OC CLUBS AND OF COURSE MY I.E RIDERS ..AND A BIG SHOUT OUT TO MY GOOD TIME FAMILY WHO CAME THRU FROM SO CAL, SGV AND CONVERTIBLE CHAPTERS AND THE FAMILY CLOSEST TO ME MY I.E FAM.. LETS KEEP CRUISING ALIVE


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

TTT. GOOD EVENT AND NICE TURNOUT. GOOD FOOD, MUSIC AND VENDORS OUT THERE.
ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WAS CRUISING INTO THE SUNSET... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CANT FORGET ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS, HOPEFULLY THEY HAVE SOME GOOD PICS FOR US


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RAY-DAWG said:


> TTT. GOOD EVENT AND NICE TURNOUT. ISLANDERS CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup:


THANKS G ..


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Maniacos c.c. Had a good time


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

clara62 said:


> Maniacos c.c. Had a good time


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT G ...


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ID LIKE TO THANKS LATINS FINEST FOR THE JUMPER, LATIN LUXURY FOR THE COUPLE OF VENDORS, ABUELITOS TACOS FOR FEEDING EVERYONE AND ALSO THE HOT DOG VENDOR.. MOST IMPORTANTLY ALL THE CLUBS. I WISH I COULD REMEMBER EVERY CLUB BUT THEIR WERE SO MANY. THANKS TO THE LA AND OC CLUBS AND OF COURSE MY I.E RIDERS ..AND A BIG SHOUT OUT TO MY GOOD TIME FAMILY WHO CAME THRU FROM SO CAL, SGV AND CONVERTIBLE CHAPTERS AND THE FAMILY CLOSEST TO ME MY I.E FAM.. LETS KEEP CRUISING ALIVE


. Glad it worked gt up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

jorge63 said:


> . Glad it worked gt up


THANKS GT UP


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

This took me back to whitter blvd in the early 90s it was a good cruz thank you.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> This took me back to whitter blvd in the early 90s it was a good cruz thank you.


NO PROBLEM HOMIE, THANKS FOR COMING OUT..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dayymmmm


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Dayymmmm


YA G.. IT WAS GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)


bigtroubles1
ElProfeJose+
SOLOWS C.C SGV
clara62
Latin Luxury


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Some of the pics I took!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

This took me back to whitter blvd in the early 90s it was a good cruz thank you.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I missed out on all kinds of fun!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> This took me back to whitter blvd in the early 90s it was a good cruz thank you.


 Yeah man I remember those days! You guys have some clean bad ass rides man!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I missed out on all kinds of fun!!!


 Yeah it was cool Jose! Next time, get another one together, LOL!!! Hopefully my dang chrome comes in soon!!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Yeah man I remember those days! You guys have some clean bad ass rides man!


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Yeah it was cool Jose! Next time, get another one together, LOL!!! *Hopefully my dang chrome comes in soon*!!!!


GET MINE TOMORROW


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GET MINE TOMORROW


LUCKY!!!!! Ive been waiting for my chrome for a month now!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> LUCKY!!!!! Ive been waiting for my chrome for a month now!


2 WEEKS FOR ME.. WHOS DOING IT ??


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. SORRY WE MISSED IT. WE HAD A LOT OF PERSONAL THINGS TO TAKE CARE OF TODAY. WE WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG UPS TO THE IE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigrayman said:


> LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. SORRY WE MISSED IT. WE HAD A LOT OF PERSONAL THINGS TO TAKE CARE OF TODAY. WE WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG UPS TO THE IE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


NO WORRIES HOMIE. WE UNDERSTAND..


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> 2 WEEKS FOR ME.. WHOS DOING IT ??


Thats cool, mine are from a homie of a homie in the OC., dont really know the shops name I know its in Santa Ana though.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Thats cool, mine are from a homie of a homie in the OC., dont really know the shops name I know its in Santa Ana though.


I HAVE AN IDEA. WELL COOL .. HOPE IT COMES SOON PIMP .. U DOING FULL UNDIES


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige Car Club had a great time


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

prestige said:


> Prestige Car Club had a great time


THANKS FOR COMING OUT G...


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

post more pics


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Anytime brother


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

jorge63 said:


> post more pics


HOPEFULLY SOMEONE GOT GOOD ONES. WE HAD SOME PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHERS THERE. AND I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE HAD VIDEO.. MY PHONE DIED ..


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Classic Style enjoyed the large turn-out, thanks Good Times!uffin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

nanos70mc said:


> Classic Style enjoyed the large turn-out, thanks Good Times!uffin:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I HAVE AN IDEA. WELL COOL .. HOPE IT COMES SOON PIMP .. U DOING FULL UNDIES


Not doing the undies yet, chrome hood hinges, chrome wheel mouldings and some small engine parts.


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TRADITION IE/ HURLEY HOGS. had a great time..


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

stylistics I.E. had a real good time :thumbsup:


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup: EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME THIS IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT ALL US LOWRIDER'S GETTING TOGETHER & HAVEING A GOOD ASS TIME GOOD JOB GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB MUCH LOVE FROM ALL THE MEMBER'S FROM EMPIRE'S FINEST CC *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST HAD A GOOD TIME.CNT WAIT TILL THE NXT ONE.TTT FOR GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GET MINE TOMORROW


Hey player whats that saying you say. Chrome and stay home ?


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

*DAMN I GUESS I UNDER ESTIMATED THE I E, CUZ YOU ALL CAME OUT IN FULL FORCE AND WE RAN OUT OF MEAT AND HAD PEOPLE WAITING BUT STILL STAYED LOYAL TO US AND WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK GOODTIME CC, LATINS FINEST CC AND ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS EVENT AND TRUST ME NEXT TIME WE WILL COME CORRECT FOR EVERY ONE . HAD A HELL OF A TIME. THANKS TO CHOLO FOR THE SHOUT OUT. HELL OF A TURN OUT...
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> stylistics I.E. had a real good time :thumbsup:


*****. I had to work today but I know you guys had a good time out there. !!!!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I told you player the IE rolls deep. And we eat right. 



iamsam_life said:


> *DAMN I GUESS I UNDER ESTIMATED THE I E, CUZ YOU ALL CAME OUT IN FULL FORCE AND WE RAN OUT OF MEAT AND HAD PEOPLE WAITING BUT STILL STAYED LOYAL TO US AND WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK GOODTIME CC, LATINS FINEST CC AND ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS EVENT AND TRUST ME NEXT TIME WE WILL COME CORRECT FOR EVERY ONE . HAD A HELL OF A TIME. THANKS TO CHOLO FOR THE SHOUT OUT. HELL OF A TURN OUT...
> *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

YU KOW HOW WE ROLL NOW


iamsam_life said:


> *DAMN I GUESS I UNDER ESTIMATED THE I E, CUZ YOU ALL CAME OUT IN FULL FORCE AND WE RAN OUT OF MEAT AND HAD PEOPLE WAITING BUT STILL STAYED LOYAL TO US AND WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK GOODTIME CC, LATINS FINEST CC AND ALL WHO CAME OUT IN SUPPORT. THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS EVENT AND TRUST ME NEXT TIME WE WILL COME CORRECT FOR EVERY ONE . HAD A HELL OF A TIME. THANKS TO CHOLO FOR THE SHOUT OUT. HELL OF A TURN OUT...
> *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where r the pictures. ..........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PG 43 ND IMA POST SOME IN A BIT


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

:thumbsup::bowrofl: CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WAS A SUCCESS


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Keep the pics coming! TTT


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Videos?


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

REALLY GOOD TURN OUT I HAD A GOOD TYME OUT THERE CAN'T WAIT FOR THA NEXT ONE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*big troubles nice turnout!!!! latins finest in da house*:thumbsup:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: It was all good out there. First one I got to hit up, so my question is when is the next one?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

GOOD FUCKING TURN-OUT!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

PICS ANY ONE?????????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS IS ALL I GOT FROM ALL THE HOMIES THAT WENT TO THIS GREAT EVENT...............TTT FOR GOODTIMES AND FOR MY *FAMILY LATINS FINEST*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THATS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GREAT TIME @THIS EVENT TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Short put a video on Facebook


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for having us...great time at the park!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cruz into the sunset was an unforgettable event Ontario classics had a good time it was good seeing clubs from all areas rolling in the e beautiful turn out


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

When's the next one?? Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

sup homie u came to the event.


baldylatino said:


> When's the next one?? Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks to all clubs and solo riders for supporting GOOD TIMES I.E on this event:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> When's the next one?? Ttt


we are doing it ones a month


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

65ragrider said:


> we are doing it ones a month


Right on bro! Same cruise, same spot?


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ID LIKE TO THANKS LATINS FINEST FOR THE JUMPER, LATIN LUXURY FOR THE COUPLE OF VENDORS, ABUELITOS TACOS FOR FEEDING EVERYONE AND ALSO THE HOT DOG VENDOR.. MOST IMPORTANTLY ALL THE CLUBS. I WISH I COULD REMEMBER EVERY CLUB BUT THEIR WERE SO MANY. THANKS TO THE LA AND OC CLUBS AND OF COURSE MY I.E RIDERS ..AND A BIG SHOUT OUT TO MY GOOD TIME FAMILY WHO CAME THRU FROM SO CAL, SGV AND CONVERTIBLE CHAPTERS AND THE FAMILY CLOSEST TO ME MY I.E FAM.. LETS KEEP CRUISING ALIVE


 It really was an AMAZING turnout!!! We have lots of pics and video that we need to put up.. we will get to it asap... And if anyone can kinda guide us thru the video posting it would be appreciated lol... GT UP!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

This was a great event. Great weather, great turnout, and great cruise. I cant wait for the next cruise into the sunset in the IE. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks 2 cholo d.j.4 the kids dance off & the great music !!! thanks again 4 that generator 4 the the jumper!!!:rimshot:latins finest c.c.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

a short dog if u can post the video on layitlow!!! thanks all keep my eye out :wow:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD JOB FELLAS...LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Right on bro! Same cruise, same spot?


were thinking about ontario. but corona was such a success i dnt wanna move it.. if anyone has suggestions lemme know


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> thanks 2 cholo d.j.4 the kids dance off & the great music !!! thanks again 4 that generator 4 the the jumper!!!:rimshot:latins finest c.c.


lol gtta love the dance contest


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> were thinking about ontario. but corona was such a success i dnt wanna move it.. if anyone has suggestions lemme know


keep it in corona homie i always lol forward to cruising into the sunset a month two months in advance wen the flyers hit layitlow...let's keep it close to the streets we cruise on the daily..but that's just my opinion


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> This was a great event. Great weather, great turnout, and great cruise. I cant wait for the next cruise into the sunset in the IE. :thumbsup:


thanks for coming out g ..


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Look


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

clever1 said:


> keep it in corona homie i always lol forward to cruising into the sunset a month two months in advance wen the flyers hit layitlow...let's keep it close to the streets we cruise on the daily..but that's just my opinion


one vote for corona


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I think corona is a good spot, close to oc, la, ie, just my opinion, but either way is cool with me!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

jojo67 said:


> GOOD JOB FELLAS...LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT!!! :thumbsup:


it was great jo jo ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> I think corona is a good spot, close to oc, la, ie, just my opinion, but either way is cool with me!


2 votes for corona


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ladyoldslow85 said:


> It really was an AMAZING turnout!!! We have lots of pics and video that we need to put up.. we will get to it asap... And if anyone can kinda guide us thru the video posting it would be appreciated lol... GT UP!!!


where the vids chica. put them on u tube and i can post them


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

supreme82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC HAD A GREAT TIME.


cruising is contagious


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> REALLY GOOD TURN OUT I HAD A GOOD TYME OUT THERE CAN'T WAIT FOR THA NEXT ONE


once a month.. we will have a date for everyone next week .. gtta make sure we dnt schedule the same day as anyone else


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

L-BOOGIE said:


> :thumbsup: It was all good out there. First one I got to hit up, so my question is when is the next one?


thanks for the support dedication


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 418432
> GOOD FUCKING TURN-OUT!!!


thanks for tha support


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

dammmn chrome is shining








[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GREAT TIME @THIS EVENT TTT :thumbsup:*


thanks for the support


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

clever1 said:


> keep it in corona homie i always lol forward to cruising into the sunset a month two months in advance wen the flyers hit layitlow...let's keep it close to the streets we cruise on the daily..but that's just my opinion


a nice cutty too i drove it.haha


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> a nice cutty too i drove it.haha


u were driving clevers cut ??


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> u were driving clevers cut ??


yeah just for a day hes a cool dude...i just primered it.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> yeah just for a day hes a cool dude...i just primered it.


ya he is cool. talked to him at the last event he came too


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


bigtroubles1 said:


> dammmn chrome is shining


[/QUOTE]


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lol gtta love the dance contest


I love doing it. Looking forward to the next one if I am not booked. I also want to thank everyone that donated to the jug for "Johnny" from Redemption CC who's mom passed away saturday morning.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

it hasent even been wipped since jan1 2012 nd still iz shining


bigtroubles1 said:


> dammmn chrome is shining


[/QUOTE]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i see groupe riv. and i.e made it out:thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

It was a good turnout guys, I enjoyed it. Definitely bigger than the last one, almost made it home without any problems haha, but its all good, be back on the streets soon...may have to sit the next cruise out...See you at the next next one...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> It was a good turnout guys, I enjoyed it. Definitely bigger than the last one, almost made it home without any problems haha, but its all good, be back on the streets soon...may have to sit the next cruise out...See you at the next next one...


what happened pimp


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i see groupe riv. and i.e made it out:thumbsup:


think they had some riders from s.d also. everyone came strong


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I love doing it. Looking forward to the next one if I am not booked. I also want to thank everyone that donated to the jug for "Johnny" from Redemption CC who's mom passed away saturday morning.


thanks for coming thru...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Post pics so that everyone can see what they missed.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Post pics so that everyone can see what they missed.


my chica has the whole dance contest on her phone.. i gtta have her upload it..


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> what happened pimp


idk, speed dropped on hwy, wouldn't shift..fluids good, hope nothing major...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> idk, speed dropped on hwy, wouldn't shift..fluids good, hope nothing major...


but u made it home safe??? does it run ok now or is is it still slow ??


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

so whens the next one G?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*this will be the topic to look for any new pics, updates and new cruise into the sunset dates and locations.. i wanna keep it on one topic get the post up high and the views *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> so whens the next one G?


i should know by tomorrow .. just gtta schedule it on day when no one has no other shows so we can get full support


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> but u made it home safe??? does it run ok now or is is it still slow ??


yea it happened 5 miles from base..dont know havent had time to check it out..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> yea it happened 5 miles from base..dont know havent had time to check it out..


he 

i see i see. well glad u made it homie..


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I took pics of the cruise and some video. But I left my camera with Dirk Digler so he can upload them but hes having some trouble uploading them onto layitlow. Hope he figures out whats causing the problem.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't rub it in player.


djmikethecholodj said:


> Post pics so that everyone can see what they missed.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope every one else made it home safe.


kandy-kutty87 said:


> yea it happened 5 miles from base..dont know havent had time to check it out..


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> 2 votes for corona


KEEP IT IN CORONA I.STAY N OC ITS CLOSE FOR ME


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> one vote for corona


 KEEP IT IN CORONA!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> thanks for tha support


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

sounds like corona is gnna be the place to be .


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> sounds like corona is gnna be the place to be .









RIGHT ON!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> sounds like corona is gnna be the place to be .


Try it out in Ontario atleast one time, and if that doesnt get a good turnout then keep doing it in Corona. Just my opinion.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NXT ONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's just do it big when we do it?!?!???? Hey so other than goodtimes and Latins finest Stylistics family affair empires finest and some solo riders who else was all there.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Let's just do it big when we do it?!?!???? Hey so other than goodtimes and Latins finest Stylistics family affair empires finest and some solo riders who else was all there.


Too many to list . Everyone from everywhere


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS I.E.
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C.
EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
majestics
prestigious
manicos
nd many more


ElProfeJose said:


> Let's just do it big when we do it?!?!???? Hey so other than goodtimes and Latins finest Stylistics family affair empires finest and some solo riders who else was all there.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> Westside
> Latin luxury
> ...


Majestics , klique , showtime , los Angeles , Jus dip n , islanders, dedication , and more . I'm tryna think


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

hmmmmm


bigtroubles1 said:


> Majestics , klique , showtime , los Angeles , Jus dip n , islanders, dedication , and more . I'm tryna think


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:thanks bro ill trade u for that clean 64 hahahaha lol


13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 418992
> View attachment 418993
> View attachment 418994


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> hmmmmm


Chingon the magazine.!!!!
Dj cholo!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Or the cholo Dj


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> ITS TIME LET ROLL OUT THERE!!!!!
> View attachment 417927


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> it hasent even been wipped since jan1 2012 nd still iz shining


[/QUOTE]

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*EMPIRES FINEST ALWAYS DOES IT BIG:guns:*


ElProfeJose said:


> Let's just do it big when we do it?!?!???? Hey so other than goodtimes and Latins finest Stylistics family affair empires finest and some solo riders who else was all there.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66 buick said:


> *EMPIRES FINEST ALWAYS DOES IT BIG:guns:*


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


66 buick said:


> *EMPIRES FINEST ALWAYS DOES IT BIG:guns:*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

photos and videos coming up soon from our last cruise


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 418991
> RIGHT ON!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


Ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Contagious CC was there.:wave:






My vote is for Corona.:thumbsup:


----------



## QuezadaFam (Sep 28, 2011)

keep it in corona ... went to the last 2 n had fun both times ..lemme know when the next one is


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT.LOOKS LIKE CORONA IS WINNING.LATINS FINEST BC


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> where the vids chica. put them on u tube and i can post them


 Ok, I will try and do them tonight if Bobby doesnt when I get off school... If not tomorrow morning... Ill keep you posted... We have lots of pics but we need to go through them still see what good ones make the cut! I took so many trying to get all the cars as they were rolling into the park some didnt come out too good... but we have alot!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT FOR THIS GREAT EVENT:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

cant forget contagious and empires finest.. it was so many clubs supporting. thanks for the support .. ive been trying to load video and you tube is gving me some problems


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*do to popular demand the cruise will remain in corona.. we are planning the* *next cruise for feb.. i know hoppos is having an event feb 12 so we will see what other dates are open.. *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dam utube 
:guns:
:machinegun: :sprint: .lol


bigtroubles1 said:


> cant forget contagious and empires finest.. it was so many clubs supporting. thanks for the support .. ive been trying to load video and you tube is gving me some problems


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*thinking of making the next cruise for feb 19th . is this date open ? any other clubs have anything going that day ?? *
we wanna get as much support possible , so if no one has nothing going on the 19th of feb we will plan on that date.. ill wait a couple days to make sure the date is open


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


bigtroubles1 said:


> *thinking of making the next cruise for feb 19th . is this date open ? any other clubs have anything going that day ?? *
> we wanna get as much support possible , so if no one has nothing going on the 19th of feb we will plan on that date.. ill wait a couple days to make sure the date is open


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a lot of pics but for some reason its not letting me upload the pics. 
im doing it the rite way and nothing comes up when the uploading bar is finished! 
*FUSTRATED*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> i have a lot of pics but for some reason its not letting me upload the pics.
> im doing it the rite way and nothing comes up when the uploading bar is finished!
> *FUSTRATED*


Use Photobucket


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> i have a lot of pics but for some reason its not letting me upload the pics.
> im doing it the rite way and nothing comes up when the uploading bar is finished!
> *FUSTRATED*


Use Photobucket


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IT'S OFFICIAL . NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH . FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Same place , same time . Will be Wrking on vendors and activities . Anyone interested in a hop ? Pm me .. let's do it big.. keep cruising alive ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 





bigtroubles1 said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL . NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH . FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Same place , same time . Will be Wrking on vendors and activities . Anyone interested in a hop ? Pm me .. let's do it big.. keep cruising alive ..


A hop!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't make me quit my jizz ob.


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


>


Nice video truch!!!!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*haha it was carlos that recorded:biggrin:*!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:thanks bro ill trade u for that clean 64 hahahaha lol


ONLY IF YOU THROUGH IN THAT LIL GREEN RANFLITA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

GOOD TURN OUT G :thumbsup:


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

*THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THAT SHOWED UP AND ANY THAT WE MISSED! TTT*


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

*THANKS CONTINUED....*


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT ONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

WE WERE ROLLING DEEP!!


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

*ROLLING IN.....*


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice pictures! Great cruise! Can't wait for feb 19th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the pics dirk and vero .. I hope its bigger Feb 19th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RareClass said:


> GOOD TURN OUT G :thumbsup:


Ya it was . Hopefully next time we will se RARECLASS


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Thanks for the pics dirk and vero .. I hope its bigger Feb 19th


 YOU OWE ME JOESEPH!!!JK.. LOL .. I have been on here for 2 hours, since I got up to make lunch and send my GOODTIMER to work lol posting them up and still not done lmao...


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics .. I have videos . I'll try to put them up again today


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Nice pics .. I have videos . I'll try to put them up again today


... we have the video but Bobby wants to put music on it... So we will work on that and upload it as soon as its done.... We are trying to figure out how to do that.. lol


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

There are most of them... The video is a work in progress lol but as soon as we get it done I will post it up as well..... You guys kept me hella busy trying to get all of you rolling into the park.. lol... But it was worth it!!! Looking forward to the next one...


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

SORRY I MISSED SOME...


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

.....






.....


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

any pics of the Blue Harley from the GT so cal chapter


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i see u eye balling that caddie "big troubles" you know you want it.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

jorge63 said:


> any pics of the Blue Harley from the GT so cal chapter


*is it this one?







*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Thanks for the pics dirk and vero .. I hope its bigger Feb 19th


*no problem big dawg, my bro took the pics and i just uploaded them! :thumbsup: can't wait.*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 419954
> i see u eye balling that caddie "big troubles" you know you want it.


Lol .. funny shit


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

DIRK DIGLER said:


> *is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GT TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FLYER FOR NEW DATE WILL BE OUT SUNDAY


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> FLYER FOR NEW DATE WILL BE OUT SUNDAY


Right on!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC READY FOR THE NEXT CRUISE. THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIES


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

* Feb 19 b the shit last cruz was poppin:thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. This was a great event. I hope the next one is just as good if not better.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Wow. This was a great event. I hope the next one is just as good if not better.


what's up jose, r u gonna b able to make it to this? I know u just got a new jale and all.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> what's up jose, r u gonna b able to make it to this? I know u just got a new jale and all.


Man Richard I got this new jale and they expect me to work every weekend. I'm gonna put in my request but you know that it's gonna be hard. I can't believe I didnt make it to the last one. It's just least. Lol. I almost didn't tale the jale too. Lol!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

U get ur chrome yet player. And what up with ur trunk?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Feb 19th!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:tears:*dam looks like i missed a hell-uva cruz its koo, Ill mos def be @the Feb cruz :thumbsup: alotta nice ridez & I see some of tha GT homies from the 661 roll'd through :h5: *


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone have any videos of the three wheel Latins finest lux sport and fleetwood??


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> U get ur chrome yet player. And what up with ur trunk?


No chrome yet.... Waiting still, might be another few weeks.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FEB 19TH . FLYER COMING SOON .. ALREADY GOT TACO GUY AND DJ BOOKED. JUST WAITING ON SOME HOPPERS TO HIT ME UP.. WADDAP IE CAN WE GET THIS HOP LINED UPP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR SOME ACTIVITES .. .. TUG OF WAR, 50 50 RAFFLE , FOOTBALL ARE JUST A FEW SUGGESTIONS IVE GOTTEN... LETS GET IT POPPIN .. CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET TTT


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> NEED SUGGESTIONS FOR SOME ACTIVITES .. .. TUG OF WAR, 50 50 RAFFLE , FOOTBALL ARE JUST A FEW SUGGESTIONS IVE GOTTEN... LETS GET IT POPPIN .. CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET TTT


A hop interesting sounds koo get the crowd excited MOVIN DOIN IT ! TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

clever1 said:


> A hop interesting sounds koo get the crowd excited MOVIN DOIN IT ! TTT


im waiting for people to hit me up. DO WE NOT HAVE HOPPERS IN THA I.E


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone wanna particpate in a hop for the after cruise .. pm me.. just a friendly hop.. make the cruise exciting


----------



## QuezadaFam (Sep 28, 2011)

when will the next one be? i wanna go to every one hah...ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

QuezadaFam said:


> when will the next one be? i wanna go to every one hah...ttt


feb 19th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WADAP IE... WE GOT SOME LA HOPPERS THAT WANNA BATTLE .. WASSUP .. *


----------



## [email protected]FBC (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


bigtroubles1 said:


> *WADAP IE... WE GOT SOME LA HOPPERS THAT WANNA BATTLE .. WASSUP .. *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

dang la on facebook calling ie out .. fucc it we will just cruise lol .. we aint ready for the hop game yet


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

Bear said:


> :tears:*dam looks like i missed a hell-uva cruz its koo, Ill mos def be @the Feb cruz :thumbsup: alotta nice ridez & I see some of tha GT homies from the 661 roll'd through :h5: *


Yup the 661 Gt rolled out there>>:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Gonna try and put my hood on today and try and get my ride finished by feb 19th!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Gonna try and put my hood on today and try and get my ride finished by feb 19th!


Dayymmmm that's what im saying. TTT Richard.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning all clubs and solos


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

here is the flyer . i made it quicc so its not too fancy , but u get the point


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

hay all they want to do is hop......... and if they lose, they shoot the place up just as they did at majestic hop :guns::fool2::machinegun::loco:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

66 buick said:


> hay all they want to do is hop......... and if they lose, they shoot the place up just as they did at majestic hop :guns::fool2::machinegun::loco:


the shooting wasnt anyone from the the lowriding community g.. just a bystander watching the hop..


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> dang la on facebook calling ie out .. fucc it we will just cruise lol .. we aint ready for the hop game yet


dammm that was hard lol..i gota build a hopper


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

clever1 said:


> dammm that was hard lol..i gota build a hopper


THEY WANT A FRIENDLY HOP.. JUST AVERAGE CARS


----------



## clever1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt cant wait


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

zek u put the wrong ADDRESS on facebook homie..


----------



## QuezadaFam (Sep 28, 2011)

ill be at the next one n every one after that as well


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

QuezadaFam said:


> ill be at the next one n every one after that as well


thanks for he support. were trying to make it exciting for everyone with activities and stuff.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> zek u put the wrong date on facebook homie..


I told you that fool needs a calendar.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

here is the flyer . i made it quicc so its not too fancy , but u get the point


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[/COLOR][/SIZE]







[/COLOR][/SIZE]







[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:* mos def will bthere this time!! *


bigtroubles1 said:


> here is the flyer . i made it quicc so its not too fancy , but u get the point


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE LET'S DO IT AGAIN*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT FOR CRUISE INTO SUNSET


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 


bigtroubles1 said:


> TTT FOR CRUISE INTO SUNSET


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


Finally put my chrome hinges on and the hood, I'm ready for the next cruise!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Finally put my chrome hinges on and the hood, I'm ready for the next cruise!


Looking good Richard. Hopefully u make it out to the next one. And take more pics player.....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WADDAP CRUISERS


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Looking good Richard. Hopefully u make it out to the next one. And take more pics player.....


Simon jose, ill say what's up to ur people!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Simon jose, ill say what's up to ur people!


u do upholstery


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

aye homie u trippin u better check it again. cuz last time i looked it was right. :twak:


bigtroubles1 said:


> zek u put the wrong ADDRESS on facebook homie..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

gtta get this roll call started soo .. prolly in a couple weeks.. i already have 4 clubs confirmed


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

any video from the cruise???????


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

supreme82 said:


> any video from the cruise???????


on my phone.. u tube was acting shitty .. i gtta do it tomorrow


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> on my phone.. u tube was acting shitty .. i gtta do it tomorrow


SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lats get it started homie


bigtroubles1 said:


> gtta get this roll call started soo .. prolly in a couple weeks.. i already have 4 clubs confirmed


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> on my phone.. u tube was acting shitty .. i gtta do it tomorrow


Let me guess player. Was your phones battery dead too???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good day bump. Keeping it on top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WILL TRY PLAYA.


ElProfeJose said:


> Good day bump. Keeping it on top


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> u do upholstery


My homeboy does, ill post pics of his work and he's very affordable.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DOES HE DO GLASS WORK IN HIS STUFF


baldylatino said:


> My homeboy does, ill post pics of his work and he's very affordable.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*finally got a* *video uploaded





*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

aye day day.u shoulda paused the music wen i talked


bigtroubles1 said:


> *finally got a* *video uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i dnt hear the music


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

i do its a wierd song.lol


bigtroubles1 said:


> i dnt hear the music


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> i do its a wierd song.lol


dats weird i just hear the wind blowing lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

damn so many cars and i didnt even get everyone.. i missed my own club. they were way ahead of the goup and they had like 10 cars following them.. one of the best cruises weve had .. remember the next is feb 19th


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dont play it from yur phone play it from youtu[beQUOTE=bigtroubles1;15033367]dats weird i just hear the wind blowing lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

im on the comp


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

huh. there is a back ground music u put


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *finally got a* *video uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool video. the song was a lil weird. But still a cool video. :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Good video bro!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

haha i thaught so to


BigLos said:


> cool video. the song was a lil weird. But still a cool video. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's ip homies. Just confirmed with the cholo Dj for the next cruise into the sunset. And of course brought to y'all by Latins finest cc and bc. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dayuuuuuum. Nice video. I wonder if chingon the magazine took any videos. ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> What's ip homies. Just confirmed with the cholo Dj for the next cruise into the sunset. And of course brought to y'all by Latins finest cc and bc. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I missed the last one butttttttttt. This next one I'm gonna make it TTT hope to see all my fellow lowriders soon. TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Dayuuuuuum. Nice video. I wonder if chingon the magazine took any videos. ?


I been asking that foo for video and pix and Hw just ignores me.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I been asking that foo for video and pix and Hw just ignores me.


Orale. Maybe he needs to edit them and shit like that. Hopefully soon player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

U almost done with purple?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice video hopefully i roll to this one cmin up jojo makin that cruise bigger and bigger keep it up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> U almost done with purple?


I can see the light .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nice video hopefully i roll to this one cmin up jojo makin that cruise bigger and bigger keep it up


Haha thanks ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

he jus started playa.


ElProfeJose said:


> U almost done with purple?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> he jus started playa.


hahaha thats the way to think lil homie ..ill never be finished .. just almost done with one of the many things i plan to do


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

yup yup


bigtroubles1 said:


> hahaha thats the way to think lil homie ..ill never be finished .. just almost done with one of the many things i plan to do


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I can see the light .


http://youtu.be/eur3PvMoxw8


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

something to cruise too...http://youtu.be/eur3PvMoxw8


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

hell yea. thats some get dwn music


supreme82 said:


> http://youtu.be/eur3PvMoxw8


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

supreme82 said:


> http://youtu.be/eur3PvMoxw8


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

im n the market for a new (used) jaguar , 5 series beamer or a 2001 and up yukon.. all cars must be 2001 and up .. if u see anything hit me up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I can see the light .


TTt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

sup holmes


ElProfeJose said:


> TTt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> sup holmes


On my way home.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waddap HOE SAY


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WADDAP ZEK


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap HOE SAY


What's up play boy!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up play boy!!!!


nothing watching lake show... hope ta have purp bacc up on the skreets this weeknd


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ima need that pressure washer to clean my engine // nice and GOOD


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I just noticed on all the videos for Cruise into the sunset that no one adds the word lowrider on them, if you guys do add that word so when people type in "lowrider" the videos pop up and they get more play so people out there know how it gets done!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> nothing watching lake show... hope ta have purp bacc up on the skreets this weeknd


Simon. Just got home. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ima need that pressure washer to clean my engine // nice and GOOD


Pick it up player. I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> I just noticed on all the videos for Cruise into the sunset that no one adds the word lowrider on them, if you guys do add that word so when people type in "lowrider" the videos pop up and they get more play so people out there know how it gets done!


I'll add Lowrider to mine player


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yu mean in the tags . Add lowrider ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next Cruise Will Be On Feb.19th!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Yu mean in the tags . Add lowrider ?


I think so.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Yu mean in the tags . Add lowrider ?


Simon, it'll get more play!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'll add Lowrider to mine player


Right on homie!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

How do I change the date on the thread topic to Feb 19 th . Orrr should i start a new thread with the date of the new cruise ? This topic gets over 500 hits a day


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

idk its all up to u


bigtroubles1 said:


> How do I change the date on the thread topic to Feb 19 th . Orrr should i start a new thread with the date of the new cruise ? This topic gets over 500 hits a day


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> idk its all up to u


That dnt answer how I change the date lol . That's y I ask for peoples input .


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Ask a moderator


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I GOT HIM AS A FRIEND DAY DAY.ILL ASK HIM


TEMPER909IE said:


> Ask a moderator


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

63 PAGES
Replies: 1,242
Views: 14,999
TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I GOT HIM AS A FRIEND DAY DAY.ILL ASK HIM


Ok thanks


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> That dnt answer how I change the date lol . That's y I ask for peoples input .


Make a new one and up date both. Just post pics and videos on this one.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Make a new one and up date both. Just post pics and videos on this one.


i could do that also


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HES GUNNA LOOK AT IT HOMIE.IT CAN BE DONE


bigtroubles1 said:


> i could do that also


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find good decent tires in the IE, went to pachecos in moval today but I got them milestars that no one likes.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno:


baldylatino said:


> Anyone know where I can find good decent tires in the IE, went to pachecos in moval today but I got them milestars that no one likes.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Anyone know where I can find good decent tires in the IE, went to pachecos in moval today but I got them milestars that no one likes.


ya i do .. .. its in baldwin park


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> HES GUNNA LOOK AT IT HOMIE.IT CAN BE DONE


so is he gnna change the date for us so i dnt gtta make a new one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Anyone know where I can find good decent tires in the IE, went to pachecos in moval today but I got them milestars that no one likes.


Lol. No one likes mile stars but the white walls stay white player. !!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ya i do .. .. its in baldwin park


Damn, kinda far from the ie homie! Do they ship? Id b willing to keep a few in the garage! What's the shops name? Thx big dog!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. No one likes mile stars but the white walls stay white player. !!!


Orale!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Orale!


I got a spot here in moval. Hit me up player. I forgot the name


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

naw homie look for yur self. i think it looks good wat u think


bigtroubles1 said:


> so is he gnna change the date for us so i dnt gtta make a new one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> naw homie look for yur self. i think it looks good wat u think


Just update both player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I TOLD HIM THE CRUIZING INTO SUNSET POSTS ND HE DID THIS ONE IDK BOUT THE OTHER


ElProfeJose said:


> Just update both player


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh shit thanks g . It says Feb 19 lol.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Anyone know where I can find good decent tires in the IE, went to pachecos in moval today but I got them milestars that no one likes.


 I know of a place in moval and another in riverside the one in Riverside you have to order them and he will have them. ill get you the name of places


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

OF COARSE PLAYA. WE GOTTA STAY ON TOP OF THE GAME


bigtroubles1 said:


> Oh shit thanks g . It says Feb 19 lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> OF COARSE PLAYA. WE GOTTA STAY ON TOP OF THE GAME


U
U guys are funny.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:facepalm:


ElProfeJose said:


> U
> U guys are funny.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> I know of a place in moval and another in riverside the one in Riverside you have to order them and he will have them. ill get you the name of places


Cool thanks doggie!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

STARTING FEB WE NEED TO PUSH THIS EVENT .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wheres everyone at ?? i think ima start a new topic ..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Ok thanks


any time


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> STARTING FEB WE NEED TO PUSH THIS EVENT .


Just a thought...I know you guys had a guy out there at the last event taking pics for a magazine or something like that. I think it was Chingon Magazine. I could be wrong. But anyways back to what I was gonna say. Why dont you guys try to get BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS LOWRIDER VIDEOS to come out and film the cruise from Corona to Rivierside and the after cruise in Riverside? That would give this event and the lowriders in the Inland Empire alot of good publicity...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> Just a thought...I know you guys had a guy out there at the last event taking pics for a magazine or something like that. I think it was Chingon Magazine. I could be wrong. But anyways back to what I was gonna say. Why dont you guys try to get BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS LOWRIDER VIDEOS to come out and film the cruise from Corona to Rivierside and the after cruise in Riverside? That would give this event and the lowriders in the Inland Empire alot of good publicity...


GOOD IDEA G, PLUS CHINGON HAS NOT PUT THE PICS OR VIDEOS UP, SO I DUNNO WHAT HE PLANS ON DOING WITH THE FOOTAGE,, BUT ILL HIT UP BIG FISH


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

we need a i.e only topic...so we can talk,help and coming events.....im going to make one...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> we need a i.e only topic...so we can talk,help and coming events.....im going to make one...


start it up pimp


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> STARTING FEB WE NEED TO PUSH THIS EVENT .



Let's start now big dog.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Aye. Wats crackin. Wen we gettin a roll call list


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Let's start now big dog.


facebook is where all the people are. if u can make the cruise an event on your facebook page and invite everyone and then they will accept, maybe, or decline.. thats what we did last time and we got a huge turnout


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Aye. Wats crackin. Wen we gettin a roll call list


we need more peopel to make the event on their facebook page and invite them like u did.. i dunno how


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOOD IDEA G, PLUS CHINGON HAS NOT PUT THE PICS OR VIDEOS UP, SO I DUNNO WHAT HE PLANS ON DOING WITH THE FOOTAGE,, BUT ILL HIT UP BIG FISH


he posted some pics a few pages back. He has his website link on those pgs so you can go see all the pics.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> he posted some pics a few pages back. He has his website link on those pgs so you can go see all the pics.


can u post the link .. so we can see ??


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> we need more peopel to make the event on their facebook page and invite them like u did.. i dunno how


whats your facebook account so i can add u doggy and stay updated


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> whats your facebook account so i can add u doggy and stay updated


dayday wright is my name on their


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> dayday wright is my name on their


dont see you


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Go on my event nd at the top right it says invite.click it nd pick yur friends that u would invite nd it will tell them.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> dont see you


k my email is [email protected]


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> k my email is [email protected]


it shows a profile with a country as the main pic, is that it?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> it shows a profile with a country as the main pic, is that it?


ya it says niger please lol.. click the pic


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ya it says niger please lol.. click the pic


hahahaha!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol.


bigtroubles1 said:


> ya it says niger please lol.. click the pic


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ya it says niger please lol.. click the pic


ok made a topic its under post your rides....just letting the i.e. lowrider alliance know..haha


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ok made a topic its under post your rides....just letting the i.e. lowrider alliance know..haha


ie already has a post your rides topic.. i thought u were making an events page lol


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ie already has a post your rides topic.. i thought u were making an events page lol


yeah but its no good like mine....


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Whats up homie, Ray from ROYAL FAMILIA c.c./ROYAL HYDRAULICS. How did your chrome come out? Looking foward to the next cruise night. Need some new batteries, buy dont worry i got the hook up on those now. Centennials 1100's and the 1000's. Oh yea.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Whats up homie, Ray from ROYAL FAMILIA c.c./ROYAL HYDRAULICS. How did your chrome come out? Looking foward to the next cruise night. Need some new batteries, buy dont worry i got the hook up on those now. Centennials 1100's and the 1000's. Oh yea.


CHROME IS LOOKING GOOD BESIDES THE TWO UPPER TRAILING ARMS, HAD TO GET THEM REDONE. THEY WILL BE DONE FRI AND ILL BE ROLLING..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOOD IDEA G, PLUS CHINGON HAS NOT PUT THE PICS OR VIDEOS UP, SO I DUNNO WHAT HE PLANS ON DOING WITH THE FOOTAGE,, BUT ILL HIT UP BIG FISH


I agree. If the chignon guy can't or won't publish the pictures let's. Move on with life.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> dayday wright is my name on their


Them right there are 20's. Yea the 13's but I keep them clean!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I agree. If the chignon guy can't or won't publish the pictures let's. Move on with life.


YUP AGREED


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Some pix 
2012 January


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1kdp5VbNi4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 424147
> bump


Lol


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

good morning 2 u all!!!!!:scrutinize:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Lol


lol..you got it


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know a good engraver in the IE?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup everyone


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Anyone know a good engraver in the IE?


naaaa


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its coming


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Its coming


The end is near!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's ip guys and gals!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

topic has been


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:run:


ElProfeJose said:


> The end is near!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump!*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Getting closer bump!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

yes gnna start pushing it real soon ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good weekend bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Dang we bumpin at all times


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Purple is put bac together bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

so now you can drive it to me house and help me???


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

thats what she said :boink: :rofl:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Its coming


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> so now you can drive it to me house and help me???


YA WE CAN COME THRU


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> thats what she said :boink: :rofl:


YOUR HAND DNT COUNT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> YOUR HAND DNT COUNT


:rofl:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Purple is put bac together bump


Let me see.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up players!!!!!! Miss yallllllll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha funny. Cuz	THATS WAT SHE SAID TO


bigtroubles1 said:


> YOUR HAND DNT COUNT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_BUMP BUMP _:boink:_ GT UP !!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

we'r taking the hopper out that day







:roflmao:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

We only hopp the FINEST.LOL


lowdude13 said:


> we'r taking the hopper out that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Waddap cruisers


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*WESTSIDE !!*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Where is the cruise to???


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> Where is the cruise o???


FAIRMONT PARK


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> FAIRMONT PARK


dang, I took my car out for a cruise yesterday and one of my wheels was wobbling the brakes are rubbing inside the rim and small bearings fell out, need to figure out what is wrong


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> dang, I took my car out for a cruise yesterday and one of my wheels was wobbling the brakes are rubbing inside the rim and small bearings fell out, need to figure out what is wrong


SOUNDS LIKE YOU NEED TO REPLACE YOUR BEARINGS. INNER AND OUTTER. NOT EXPENSIVE BUT YOULL NEED A BEARING DRIVER OR BEARING RACER. SOMETHING LIKE THAT. ORIELYS RENTS THEM
I JUST REPLACED MY PASSENGER SIDE 2 WEEKS AGO. ALSO CHECK YOUR SPINDLE TO MAKE SURE YOU DIDNT MESS IT UP


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips supreme82, ill figure it out and post pics, thanks homie!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Waddap cruisers


wadaup player how much 4 the chrome on cotton kandy!!hit me bk.:yes:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> dang, I took my car out for a cruise yesterday and one of my wheels was wobbling the brakes are rubbing inside the rim and small bearings fell out, need to figure out what is wrong


was having the same problem on my cutlass, ended up having to replace the spindle cuz it bent, its easy if you dont have to change the bearing haha, gotta be careful when doing that


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> wadaup player how much 4 the chrome on cotton kandy!!hit me bk.:yes:


Wat parts u want done ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Wat parts u want done ?


Lol. Get him started!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Arms, spindle, dust covers , calipers , drive shaft , springs , belly bars, rear ,


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!



bigtroubles1 said:


> Arms, spindle, dust covers , calipers , drive shaft , springs , belly bars, rear ,


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

danmmmmn Richard I know the feeling it sucks when you drive your whipp and then it starts acting up............but these toys are like that..........




baldylatino said:


> dang, I took my car out for a cruise yesterday and one of my wheels was wobbling the brakes are rubbing inside the rim and small bearings fell out, need to figure out what is wrong


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

this is a good night im falling asleep bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> danmmmmn Richard I know the feeling it sucks when you drive your whipp and then it starts acting up............but these toys are like that..........


I know what u mean jose, hope to get it running before cruise into the sunset.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dam it


baldylatino said:


> dang, I took my car out for a cruise yesterday and one of my wheels was wobbling the brakes are rubbing inside the rim and small bearings fell out, need to figure out what is wrong


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*27 more dayz bump!*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waddap cruisers.. so i find out weds if ill be a daddy again. my lady is 4 days late on her period .. drs appointment is on weds


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap cruisers.. so i find out weds if ill be a daddy again. my lady is 4 days late on her period .. drs appointment is on weds


Well if you are congrats.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up players. Where's the bump action


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*BUMP.........*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 426866
> *BUMP.........*


Nice!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Well if you are congrats.


were pretty sure. the HPT came back positive. ust gtta get confirmation . but ya im excited.. 2 dwn 3 ta go :rofl:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

uffin:


tdaddysd said:


> *27 more dayz bump!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> were pretty sure. the HPT came back positive. ust gtta get confirmation . but ya im excited.. 2 dwn 3 ta go :rofl:


Your a fool player. I'm glad u guys are excited. 2 down 3 to go. Mr minivan. Lol!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> uffin:


One day at a time. TTT.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> were pretty sure. the HPT came back positive. ust gtta get confirmation . but ya im excited.. 2 dwn 3 ta go :rofl:


Congrats bro! 2 is perfect for me but to each his own, congrats man!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Congrats bro! 2 is perfect for me but to each his own, congrats man!


LOL THR WIFEY WANTS 3 G...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LOL THR WIFEY WANTS 3 G...


*3 so we should be on the look out for purple rain 3 (the mini van) :roflmao:*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

where is everyone today??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i took purple out for a cruise thru berdoo


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i took purple out for a cruise thru berdoo


post pics of it dogg


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

No invites homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


tdaddysd said:


> *3 so we should be on the look out for purple rain 3 (the mini van) :roflmao:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I was at work allllll day.............



tdaddysd said:


> where is everyone today??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Headed to La Cracenta,ca bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waddap cruiser


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> post pics of it dogg


i dnt have any g


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Was yup homies


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Was yup homies


wrking on yur flyer


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[/COLOR][/SIZE]

coming soon


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[/COLOR][/SIZE]


be there or be square


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

to the topppppppppp


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....​


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> *ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CUISENIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....​


whats a cuise night :no:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

come down player and find out....lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

just caught it we arent all perfect player you know.....


bigtroubles1 said:


> whats a cuise night :no:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up players here is a couple of my videos that I took from one of the cruises into the sunset now i know how to post them up!!!!!!!!!

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Early in the morning bump. TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a beautiful day in the neighbor hood.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> It's a beautiful day in the neighbor hood.


YUPP I HEAR U IT IS A BEAUTIFUL DAYYYYYYYYYYY!! LATINS FINEST C.C.:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP.
LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. In the morning


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WAS YUP PLAYA U OFF TODAYY?


ElProfeJose said:


> Bump. In the morning


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt. Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up players.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump it up fellas.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:BUMP.TTMFT


ElProfeJose said:


> Bump it up fellas.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

come on gente lets make this next cruise a bigger and better one.........the taco guy said he is gonna bring more meat for the tacos........


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> come on gente lets make this next cruise a bigger and better one.........the taco guy said he is gonna bring more meat for the tacos........


promoting has been kinda low.. and no one is inviting friends on facebook like the last cruise.. :nosad:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> promoting has been kinda low.. and no one is inviting friends on facebook like the last cruise.. :nosad:


I know.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*dont trip crip, Ima spread tha word moccinbyrd-- Ill make a event on my page gotta get it craccin!!* :h5:


bigtroubles1 said:


> promoting has been kinda low.. and no one is inviting friends on facebook like the last cruise.. :nosad:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Dam its been a while IE 
TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> *dont trip crip, Ima spread tha word moccinbyrd-- Ill make a event on my page gotta get it craccin!!* :h5:


thats wgat everyone did last time and it was huge.. ive been telling people make an event on their page


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cmon homies, start inviting peeps on facebook! Let's get this shit better than last time!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Cmon homies, start inviting peeps on facebook! Let's get this shit better than last time!


True player. I invited all my home boys from eastlos.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I got 20 peeps goin


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I got 20 peeps goin


OH OK THANKS G


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

yup


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

When do you think the rol call should start?????


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

sup homies, jus wanted to make sure for the cruz on 02/19/12 all the info from the 1st cruise is the same except for the date right? Im making an event on FB & was just gonna cut/paste same info but with new date... :dunno:


bigtroubles1 said:


> CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE
> 
> 
> WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a new flyer


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*just created an event on my FB :h5: cant wait!! http://www.facebook.com/events/286075274789794/#!/events/286075274789794/*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bear said:


> *just created an event on my FB :h5: cant wait!! http://www.facebook.com/events/286075274789794/#!/events/286075274789794/*


Yeahhhhh. That's what I'm talkin about player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 428718


TTT Terry.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up. Where is evey one at???


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> *just created an event on my FB :h5: cant wait!! http://www.facebook.com/events/286075274789794/#!/events/286075274789794/*


thanks homie, and then have your friends invite their friends and it will be big .. thanks pimpin


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up. Where is evey one at???


wrk, home, in the streets, in jail , or a combination of all


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 428718


waddap terry.. GT UP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> wrk, home, in the streets, in jail , or a combination of all


Lol. !!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap terry.. GT UP


what up G.. still waitin on you


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> what up G.. still waitin on you


WHATS GOOD G, WHAT U NEED HELP WITH ?? U FIGURE THAT CHARGER OUT YET


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WHATS GOOD G, WHAT U NEED HELP WITH ?? U FIGURE THAT CHARGER OUT YET


nope


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump !!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> nope


smh :dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sup. GT!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*sup..LF*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup playahs.wuz gewd


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I won't miss this one. For sure 



bigtroubles1 said:


> MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
> *CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD..
> **next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm there......


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:*bump 4the night... I got a few co-workers that wanna roll out, they said they wanna chill with lowriders LoL hey the more the merrier*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice sunday morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

evening bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump coming ur way.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Was up playahs bump. GETTING GOOD RESPONCES ON FBOOK ON THE latins finest bike club PAGE. LOOKIN LIKE 40 PEEPS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up whos gonna win the 2012 super bowl?????


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> whats up whos gonna win the 2012 super bowl?????


*they both sux*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *they both sux*


Lol !! Tell it player. Tell it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP PLAYAS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

income tax coming any day now bump lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol. I know. I didn't really think about it. Hopefully I can get some feria back. !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Should be busy for me at work


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*wheres the super bowl parties at??*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *wheres the super bowl parties at??*


I think Joseph is going all out this weekend. He took a second on his house to fund the event. TTT. Thanks Joseph. Lol!!!!!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

x's 2!! :rofl:


tdaddysd said:


> *they both sux*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Practice them dance moves, everyone.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I think Joseph is going all out this weekend. He took a second on his house to fund the event. TTT. Thanks Joseph. Lol!!!!!!


calm dwn


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!!




bigtroubles1 said:


> calm dwn


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Early morning bump . It's approaching . Let's push it my fellow cruisers . Tell friends , Facebook , copy n paste . Word of mouth . Let's keep cruising alive


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Early morning bump . It's approaching . Let's push it my fellow cruisers . Tell friends , Facebook , copy n paste . Word of mouth . Let's keep cruising alive


Yeah boyyyyyy. Let's make this a great event. We need to represent in the IE!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Yeah boyyyyyy. Let's make this a great event. We need to represent in the IE!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Was yup


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
ALL FROM FACEBOOK AND ARE CONFERMED.... LETS KEEP ADDING TO THIS ROLLCALL


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tank


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ayeee. a mercedes alright. we got a lil jose kow. both got lincons,nd kow a dub.ttmft


bigtroubles1 said:


> tank


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

orale, lookin firme ese.lol


bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

supreme82 said:


> TTT


see u guys there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ayeee. a mercedes alright. we got a lil jose kow. *both got lincons*,nd kow a dub.ttmft


difference is i actually wrk on mine lol:rofl::sprint:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

dang JOSE u r getting bagged on.:roflmao:


bigtroubles1 said:


> difference is i actually wrk on mine lol:rofl::sprint:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> difference is i actually wrk on mine lol:rofl::sprint:


Play boy you mean you think u work on yours.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Non the less your Benz looks firme.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Back to the subject at hand. CRUISING INTO THE SINSET. I'm gonna make it to this one and I Promise I'll take lots of pictures and some good videos. I really hope to see you all there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Remember guys the tacos where good and the Dj is a cholo. So it should be a goodtimes!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Joseph u thinking what I'm thinking. Just call me deboe


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Back to the subject at hand. CRUISING INTO THE SINSET. I'm gonna make it to this one and I Promise I'll take lots of pictures and some good videos. I really hope to see you all there.


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP


What's up plywr is the legendary traficc gonna cruise the sunset with the BIG IE ?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Play boy you mean you think u work on yours.


I'm pretty sure it was me who took apart front end and put it bac together with of course some trial and error . Rear I did majority of wrk and just had a few g timers for man power . Oh and I took interior apart and touched it up . Ya I wrk on mine lol . Not to mention I DRIVE IT LOL ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Non the less your Benz looks firme.


THANKS G . COULDN'T PASS IT UP . I WAS N THE MARKET FOR CTS OR NEWER S CLASS AND I FOLLOWED YOUR ADVISE AND WENT WITH THE BEEFIER BENZ . MUTTER FUCCER GOTS BALLS TOO I MUST SAY


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Joseph u thinking what I'm thinking. Just call me deboe


LOL I'M TELLING U LET'S START A LUXURY DUBS .


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM HOMIE


bigtroubles1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was me who took apart front end and put it bac together with of course some trial and error . Rear I did majority of wrk and just had a few g timers for man power . Oh and I took interior apart and touched it up . Ya I wrk on mine lol . Not to mention I DRIVE IT LOL ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was me who took apart front end and put it bac together with of course some trial and error . Rear I did majority of wrk and just had a few g timers for man power . Oh and I took interior apart and touched it up . Ya I wrk on mine lol . Not to mention I DRIVE IT LOL ...


I work on my shit too Player. I just can't take all the a arms and shit off not to mention the paint I can't paint it. And well that's the reason I can't drive my shit. But now I'm driving bee player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THANKS G . COULDN'T PASS IT UP . I WAS N THE MARKET FOR CTS OR NEWER S CLASS AND I FOLLOWED YOUR ADVISE AND WENT WITH THE BEEFIER BENZ . MUTTER FUCCER GOTS BALLS TOO I MUST SAY


It's a v8 not a clean ass Malibu no offence to anyone who drives a cts. Any way yup you and your ladie will be way happier with this s class. TTT for the baller dubs. Lol.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

miklowwwww hows the roll call coming along PLAYER..........


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> It's a v8 not a clean ass Malibu no offence to anyone who drives a cts. Any way yup you and your ladie will be way happier with this s class. TTT for the baller dubs. Lol.


Lol a CTS is a clean malibu . And to think I was gnna drop 7k on one . It was a nice CTS tho from the dealer


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> miklowwwww hows the roll call coming along PLAYER..........


He's busy being a thug on Facebook


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

player im glad you called me that day......lol.......



bigtroubles1 said:


> Lol a CTS is a clean malibu . And to think I was gnna drop 7k on one . It was a nice CTS tho from the dealer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol a thug!!!!!!!!!!!foo he aint no thuggggggggg.............he probly had some thug in him but make no mistake there is nothing about miklo that says THUGGGG.......Miklo just bustting you balls player!!!!!




bigtroubles1 said:


> He's busy being a thug on Facebook


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 431664


Lol. That's right player. We ain't even cholos.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> lol a thug!!!!!!!!!!!foo he aint no thuggggggggg.............he probly had some thug in him but make no mistake there is nothing about miklo that says THUGGGG.......Miklo just bustting you balls player!!!!!


lol well accrding to his facebook he is lmao


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 431664


waddap terry


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lmao


ElProfeJose said:


> lol a thug!!!!!!!!!!!foo he aint no thuggggggggg.............he probly had some thug in him but make no mistake there is nothing about miklo that says THUGGGG.......Miklo just bustting you balls player!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

yo guys r fools


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap terry


what up G


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WATS GOOD. ITS TIME TO GO HOME WAT DO U THINK. !!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
9 SOLO RIDERS

WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT. I KOW WE HAD OVER 20 CLUBS LAST SHOW. POST THAT YU ARE COMIN SO WE CAN KEEP ADDING TO THE LIST.TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ONLY 12 CLUBS .. IT WILL BE MORE .. DNT TRIP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

5 CARS OR 500 CARS WE WILLL STILL ROLL. IVE SEEN IT WHERE ITS LIKE 6 CARS WE DNT CARE WE STILL ROLL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up everyone. I just wanted to thank everyone in advanced for suppoorting cruise into the sunset!!! I didn't make the last one. Ecause of my exasshole boss. But this time I'd like to be able to see the entire IE community out there. We have the cholo Dj comming out and I heard the tacos where the. Bomb!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

good night bump!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

its goin to be a good sucess homie


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up everyone. I just wanted to thank everyone in advanced for suppoorting cruise into the sunset!!! I didn't make the last one. Ecause of my exasshole boss. But this time I'd like to be able to see the entire IE community out there. We have the cholo Dj comming out and I heard the tacos where the. Bomb!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Buenos Dias !!!! TGIF!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


thanks for the bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD MORNING


morning young man


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


not bad


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


bigtroubles1 said:


> 5 CARS OR 500 CARS WE WILLL STILL ROLL. IVE SEEN IT WHERE ITS LIKE 6 CARS WE DNT CARE WE STILL ROLL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got confirmation that STYLISTICS IE and ONTARIO CLASSICS will be cruising into the sunset!!! 




mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Master Calendar 2012* Rev 1/23/12
*January*
_1 Sun IELA New Years Day Picnic Memorial Park Upland 9am__(done)__
8 Sun Goodtimes IE Cruise into the Sunset 2pm Corona Park to Fairmont Pk__(done)_

*February*
12 _Sun Hoppo's Grand Opening Noon to 5pm_
19_ Sun GOODTIMES Cruise into the Sunset 1pm Corona Park_
25 _Sat Latins Finest Cruise Night TBA_


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

U know Tradition IE will be there to support. Dippin like always!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING.TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING.TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumpp it yup


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey player. Add the homies from ONTARIO CLASSICS and SICKSSIDE CC from cochela valley 





mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey player. Add the homies from ONTARIO CLASSICS and SICKSSIDE CC from cochela valley


bro do u not see ontario classics on there smh..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> bro do u not see ontario classics on there smh..


sickside and o classics were one of the first on the list


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> sickside and o classics were one of the first on the list


U know I don't read player. I just glance. And it's klassick cc from cochela the homie goofy and his club are makin the drive here to cruise with us player


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> U know I don't read player. I just glance. And it's klassick cc from cochela the homie goofy and his club are makin the drive here to cruise with us player


so y did u put ontario classics


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

the homie jose is confused


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*...lol*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SICK SIDE BEEN ON THERE HOMIE. I THINK U NEED TO PAY ATTENTION TO YUR CAR SELLIN ND THAT COFFIE.LOL


ElProfeJose said:


> Hey player. Add the homies from ONTARIO CLASSICS and SICKSSIDE CC from cochela valley


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about!!!! 




mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> the homie jose is confused


Player I thought you knew this mainnnnn


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMPP.TTT FOR GT ND LFCC


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


 TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 432425
> *...lol*


LMOA THATS JOSE.. SIPPIN A GOOD ONE :facepalm::420:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!!


GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LMOA THATS JOSE.. SIPPIN A GOOD ONE :facepalm::420:


Lol. Cant be me player. I only drink corona. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GONNA BE ANOTHER GOOD TURNOUT


What you thought the BIG IE was gonna miss out on this bad ass cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CHALE!!!


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> CHALE!!!


what up bro


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

here is a video I found of the last cruise into the sunset...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WAS GOIN ON EVERYONE


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WATS GOIN ON HOMIE.TTMFT CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT AGAIN


mr.widow-maker said:


> WAS GOIN ON EVERYONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning super bowl bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lets go GIANTS.WOOP WOOP


ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning super bowl bump!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOOD morning cruisers


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

was up homie


bigtroubles1 said:


> GOOD morning cruisers


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

bumpp


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

On a mission to north Hollywood


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GT IE WILL BE HITTING THE MEAN STREETS OF SAN BERNARDINO FOR A QUICC CRUISE AROUND THE HOOD


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY O.C. CHAPTER WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump just two more weeks left


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY O.C. CHAPTER WILL BE OUT THERE


thanks for the support


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


its growing ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lil by lil.we will get there


bigtroubles1 said:


> its growing ..


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


ADD ~~RARECLASS I.E~~ TO THE LIST


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

player add the homies from Rare Class to the list!!!!!!




mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

o snap you beat me to it lol.....


RareClass said:


> ADD ~~RARECLASS I.E~~ TO THE LIST


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

List is starting to come a long really good!

Ttmft


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RareClass said:


> ADD ~~RARECLASS I.E~~ TO THE LIST


Nice ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> List is starting to come a long really good!
> 
> Ttmft


Ya it is


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup


baldylatino said:


> List is starting to come a long really good!
> 
> Ttmft


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Need help finding a matching rotor for my 70 impala, I guess it was converted to disk brakes but don't know from what car? Does anyone know what rotors people use to do the conversion?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. The ie alliance!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming fast ese..........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno:


baldylatino said:


> Need help finding a matching rotor for my 70 impala, I guess it was converted to disk brakes but don't know from what car? Does anyone know what rotors people use to do the conversion?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Need help finding a matching rotor for my 70 impala, I guess it was converted to disk brakes but don't know from what car? Does anyone know what rotors people use to do the conversion?


take it to 951 kustomz in san berdoo.. they do all that stuff. its on D st .. if u want the number ill gve it to u


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's coming fast ese..........


2 more weeks... and ill actually be able to ride in my lowlow


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> take it to 951 kustomz in san berdoo.. they do all that stuff. its on D st .. if u want the number ill gve it to u


Cool thanks bro


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Cool thanks bro


lol did u want the number ??


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah please, im gonna call them tomorrow, thanks bro.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Yeah please, im gonna call them tomorrow, thanks bro.


Vale gorro


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Yeah please, im gonna call them tomorrow, thanks bro.


909-205-2400...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump playa.ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Orale


bigtroubles1 said:


> 2 more weeks... and ill actually be able to ride in my lowlow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump!!!!


whatever bumps u have we dnt need to know about


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> whatever bumps u have we dnt need to know about


If you don't know now u know player!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lets go cruzin into the sunset:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> If you don't know now u know player!!!!


lol...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

on top .. cruise into the sunset'


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ttt


You wanna go to the junk yard with me tomorrow player ???


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...



*ill be rollin through throwin up the "W"... WESTSIDE CC *


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: will try to make it to this one in my 63


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> You wanna go to the junk yard with me tomorrow player ???


wat time ese .. i get off at 6 am


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: will try to make it to this one in my 63


nice u will have a GOOD TIME"


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> *ill be rollin through throwin up the "W"... WESTSIDE CC *


thats wassup..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*hahaha whos gnna direct* *traffic ?? i did it last time it was pretty funny . i felt like a traffc cop.. and lets try to all stic together on this one.. i know its hard to with 100 cars but the gaps at the last cruise were like 5 mins apart*:no:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> lets go cruzin into the sunset:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *hahaha whos gnna direct* *traffic ?? i did it last time it was pretty funny . i felt like a traffc cop.. and lets try to all stic together on this one.. i know its hard to with 100 cars but the gaps at the last cruise were like 5 mins apart*:no:


Hey player I was thinking g the same thing. And I just wanted to mention to every one. That lets try to stick together. And if you see me in bumble bee. The black and yellow cutty. Im probly shooting a video. And I will upload to you tube.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> wat time ese .. i get off at 6 am


It's gonna rain Wey. That sucks!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

wat about if we can get the motor cycles to stop traffic like how they do it at a funeral.ttt


bigtroubles1 said:


> *hahaha whos gnna direct* *traffic ?? i did it last time it was pretty funny . i felt like a traffc cop.. and lets try to all stic together on this one.. i know its hard to with 100 cars but the gaps at the last cruise were like 5 mins apart*:no:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

They woudlnt do that, its illegal and would attract unwanted police attention.

Ttt

I'm hoping I find a matching rotor and be crusing my impala by then, have my fingers crossed I get good news today!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> wat about if we can get the motor cycles to stop traffic like how they do it at a funeral.ttt


Lol. Just do it in your bikla player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> They woudlnt do that, its illegal and would attract unwanted police attention.
> 
> Ttt
> 
> I'm hoping I find a matching rotor and be crusing my impala by then, have Imy fingers crossed I get good news today!


hope so too player. TTT. This. Rise is gonna be of the hook.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> They woudlnt do that, its illegal and would attract unwanted police attention.
> 
> Ttt
> 
> I'm hoping I find a matching rotor and be crusing my impala by then, have my fingers crossed I get good news today!


Did u call that number


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> wat about if we can get the motor cycles to stop traffic like how they do it at a funeral.ttt


The shit youngsters say. Haha


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> It's gonna rain Wey. That sucks!!!!


Ya its gloomy out


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

to the top!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*








MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*









MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*










MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

got it player!!!!.



bigtroubles1 said:


> MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
> *CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD..
> **next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word
> *
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Tomorrow, I couldnt call them today!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh alright g ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Around how many clean rides is that so far?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

At least 1oo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt for the IE and all the riders out there!!!!!!!!




bigtroubles1 said:


> At least 1oo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

At least 100, rite on! Hopefully we get more as we get closer!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SIMON!!!!!!!



baldylatino said:


> At least 100, rite on! Hopefully we get more as we get closer!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD NIGHT BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

hey trouble when you comin through?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wen u invite me


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> ttt for the IE and all the riders out there!!!!!!!!


Stop yelling .. haha


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:rant:


bigtroubles1 said:


> Stop yelling .. haha


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Stop yelling .. haha


Lol. It's not yelling if your smiling !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :rant:


Tell emm hey


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKl6EZShaaw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hello cruisers and cruisettes


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sup im lookin at the calender nd its coming


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

wats yup terry


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost there !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

less that 2 weeks


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> less that 2 weeks


TTT.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*late night bumpidy bump,bump-bump:boink:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WATS GOIN ON BEAR. TTT THANKS FOR THE BUMP


Bear said:


> *late night bumpidy bump,bump-bump:boink:*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's keep it on top.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

So again. We are gonna be at the park. Great tunes. The cholo Dj will be there. Theres gonna be plenty of grubb this time. Plenty of parking. It's at a park and fun for the entire family. If you never been to one o these cruises. It's a great atmosphere. And not to mention fun. I'll be driving bumble bee and taking pictures. If you seem me with my phone pointed at you your probly gonna be on you tube. Hope to see a great turn out.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> wats yup terry[/QUO
> 
> *whats up*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> So again. We are gonna be at the park. Great tunes. The cholo Dj will be there. Theres gonna be plenty of grubb this time. Plenty of parking. It's at a park and fun for the entire family. If you never been to one o these cruises. It's a great atmosphere. And not to mention fun. I'll be driving bumble bee and taking pictures. *If you seem me with my phone pointed at you your probly gonna be on you tube*. Hope to see a great turn out.


lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> *late night bumpidy bump,bump-bump:boink:*


thanks for the bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> > wats yup terry[/QUO
> ...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> tdaddysd said:
> 
> 
> > hello
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> bigtroubles1 said:
> 
> 
> > *what up G.. hey when you got time to swing by?*
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

we need to turn pages. we been on page 85 for two days.. west up cruisers


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats lol wey!!!!!!!



bigtroubles1 said:


> lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

come on gangsters!!!!!! page 87 tomorrow!! TO THE TOP....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

yes we need to turn 2 pages each day ... got a busy day tomorrow .. and im im wrking 14 hours tonight.. red bull time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> yes we need to turn 2 pages each day ... got a busy day tomorrow .. and im im wrking 14 hours tonight.. red bull time


Stop by player and I'll hook u up with some banging ass coffee


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT DAY DAY------->:run:


bigtroubles1 said:


> yes we need to turn 2 pages each day ... got a busy day tomorrow .. and im im wrking 14 hours tonight.. red bull time


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> come on gangsters!!!!!! page 87 tomorrow!! TO THE TOP....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS TRY IT.PLAYA


bigtroubles1 said:


> yes we need to turn 2 pages each day ... got a busy day tomorrow .. and im im wrking 14 hours tonight.. red bull time


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP. LATINS FINEST TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW IT PLAYA


chale63 said:


> BUMP. LATINS FINEST TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

9 am bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

chale63 said:


> BUMP. LATINS FINEST TTT


What's up CHALE!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I feel a hourly bump today. What you guys think. !??????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You know Is it just me or since big troubles got tank. He don't show his face often?? JUST KIDDON PLAYER.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm searching for some 22s g ... Since its tax time people wanna raise prices lol ..


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm at L&M friction trying to find a matching rotor, still.. 2 weeks and nothing.

I'm gonna tell Paul from Classic Style CC, Jacob from Rollerz Only CC riverside and Larry from Holy Rollerz CC to join the cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I'm searching for some 22s g ... Since its tax time people wanna raise prices lol ..


Lol. Yup. Just wait till like a month or too when every one is out of tax money. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on about the cruise. Too bad for your rotors !!!!! 




baldylatino said:


> I'm at L&M friction trying to find a matching rotor, still.. 2 weeks and nothing.
> 
> I'm gonna tell Paul from Classic Style CC, Jacob from Rollerz Only CC riverside and Larry from Holy Rollerz CC to join the cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

10 am bump!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

11 bump!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Noon bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Noon and a half bumP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 nd a half bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

22 inch bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> I'm at L&M friction trying to find a matching rotor, still.. 2 weeks and nothing.
> 
> I'm gonna tell Paul from Classic Style CC, Jacob from Rollerz Only CC riverside and Larry from Holy Rollerz CC to join the cruise.


My boy at 951 will get that for u . I was up there today he said u nvr hit him up g ... Were u able to get it done


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump it one time . Have we turned two pages .. how's everyone's day


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump..........*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Twenty two Inches strong


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaam.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaam.


now jose needs ta get 24s on that beamer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> now jose needs ta get 24s on that beamer


Pass. I like mine just the way it is player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Twenty two Inches strong


Looks good player. The white looks really good.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

My day was good even though I went to work. Lol!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Wey what size are the wheeles in the back??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U got him thinkin playa.TTMFT


ElProfeJose said:


> Hey Wey what size are the wheeles in the back??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for tank!!! And big crow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U got him thinkin playa.TTMFT


lol. Not even player. That lip looks sick.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol


ElProfeJose said:


> lol. Not even player. That lip looks sick.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumped 2 pages today.TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump for tank!!! And big crow


I changed it from tank lol . It's called white girl .aka huera.lol ....
Wheels are 22x10 in back and 22x9 in front . Last not least is my headlight tint appointment sun. Then no more spending on my toys .. gotta save up for my baby on the way ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 435320


Looks GOOD


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

early moanin bump:420:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bear said:


> early moanin bump:420:


That's what up.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT TO BE FLYING THESE IN THE BACK WINDOW.TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to the top!!!!*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> CANT WAIT TO BE FLYING THESE IN THE BACK WINDOW.TTMFT
> View attachment 435462


nicccceeeee


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

morning cruises/// another day another dollar


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> morning cruises/// another day another dollar


Yeah!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Come on. Let's seek the 89th page


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Come on. Let's seek the 89th page


IM GOING FOR PAGE 90 TODAY ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> IM GOING FOR PAGE 90 TODAY ...


Sorry mr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr page 89 don't do nothing for a player.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Mr page 89 don't do nothing for a player.


:nicoderm:naaa gotta strive do more than just one page...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Orale.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

As long as we have a GOODTIME on cruising into the sunset. That's all that matters. !!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> As long as we have a GOODTIME on cruising into the sunset. That's all that matters. !!!!


yessir.. gnna be a GOOD turnout with some FINE cars...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to the the top for






*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

we made it to page 89.. now shooting for page 90 ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

we can do it.lol come on vamanos,everybody lets go u no were gunna do it so lets fuckin do it.TTT:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THIS EVENT HAS MORE REPLIES ND VIEWS THEN ANY OTHER SHOW OUT THERE.TTT FOR GOODTIMES IE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

yes lets keep it that way mr zek sir


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> yessir.. gnna be a GOOD turnout with some FINE cars...


Lol. Cool.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> yes lets keep it that way mr zek sir


Hey buddy that's Miklo for you


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

did u put your sounds in that four door


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> did u put your sounds in that four door


NAaaa. Not yet need to take out the set up for the subs and need an amp for the highs.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You have a extra amp that a player can get hooked up with ????


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> You have a extra amp that a player can get hooked up with ????


no no extra amp .. hit up dwntwn la on central


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> no no extra amp .. hit up dwntwn la on central


Simon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Page 89??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Page 89??


SHOOTING FOR PAGE 90.. TRY FOR 100 BY THE CRUISE DAY LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

LMAO


ElProfeJose said:


> Hey buddy that's Miklo for you


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

haha its kool


ElProfeJose said:


> Hey buddy that's Miklo for you


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WADDAP BLACK REGAL AND BALDY LATINO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SUDAY FEB 19TH


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> :biggrin::thumbsup:


THNAKS FOR THE BUMP R.O


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MY LINE UP FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> MY LINE UP FROM LAST YEAR


CANT FIND A PIC OF MY OTHER BOX HUGH HEFF...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CANT FIND A PIC OF MY OTHER BOX HUGH HEFF...


found one.. had this last year also


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Page 90!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

back in the day . had this thing on juice.. 7 years ago


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

had this 3 years ago


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Page 91!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

now were talking.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

91 pages strong . TTT FOR CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SUNDAY FEB 19 CORONA PARK 12PM ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> SUNDAY FEB 19 CORONA PARK 12PM ..


We will see you there. !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> We will see you there. !!!


yessir


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SUDAY FEB 19TH


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GET THOSE CARS READY CRUISERS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GET THOSE CARS READY CRUISERS


Ready.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Ready.


U SURE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> U SURE


Hope so player. I even switched my day off player. TTT. !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

watch out. ttmft


ElProfeJose said:


> Hope so player. I even switched my day off player. TTT. !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Damnnn. I think there is gonna be more clubs there than u have biklas player. 





mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:rofl:


ElProfeJose said:


> Damnnn. I think there is gonna be more clubs there than u have biklas player.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

LETS START THE DAY OFF WTH PAGE 92!!!!! TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

this looks firme


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ONLY 8 PAGES TO GO UNTIL SATURDAY NIGHT!!!!!! LETS DO THIS 


[email protected] said:


> LETS START THE DAY OFF WTH PAGE 92!!!!! TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CAR PASSED INSPECTION . FINALLY CAN ORDER MY PLAQUE ... GT TTT .... TERRY IS AN OFFICIAL MEMBER . WELCOME TERRY


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

100 PAGES BY FEB .19 . LET'S DO THIS


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CAR PASSED INSPECTION . FINALLY CAN ORDER MY PLAQUE ... GT TTT .... TERRY IS AN OFFICIAL MEMBER . WELCOME TERRY



*thanks homie! feels good to be apart of the mighty GT family.....*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CAR PASSED INSPECTION . FINALLY CAN ORDER MY PLAQUE ... GT TTT .... TERRY IS AN OFFICIAL MEMBER . WELCOME TERRY


Congrats to you and terry. Good job on your rides and your effort!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks HOSAY LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Thanks HOSAY LOL


No problem player. You guys deserve it !!! GT up!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

here is another 



amature video shot by me 
_*2011 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET*_


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

no red on the page please :guns:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> here is another a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

you always put a chip on 7 and seven happens to be red!!!!!




bigtroubles1 said:


> no red on the page please :guns:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

better??????


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

congrats homie!


bigtroubles1 said:


> CAR PASSED INSPECTION . FINALLY CAN ORDER MY PLAQUE ... GT TTT .... TERRY IS AN OFFICIAL MEMBER . WELCOME TERRY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

here is a good video 



that always puts me in a good mood...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> congrats homie!


thanks homie.. cant wait to fly my GOODTIMES plaque


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

pagina noventa y tressssssss


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5: almost time... ima start shining up the Lacc 2day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

you have no choice fuu lol...........:roflmao:



bigtroubles1 said:


> thanks homie.. cant wait to fly my GOODTIMES plaque


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

right on bear see you there you gonna bring some cats from the hd??????


Bear said:


> :h5: almost time... ima start shining up the Lacc 2day


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*thats whats up, the best trophy u can show-off *


bigtroubles1 said:


> thanks homie.. cant wait to fly my GOODTIMES plaque


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*yeah im gonna bring a few homies & their rides*


ElProfeJose said:


> right on bear see you there you gonna bring some cats from the hd??????


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*same here bro*


ElProfeJose said:


> here is a good video
> 
> 
> 
> that always puts me in a good mood...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> better??????


yessir


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> *yeah im gonna bring a few homies & their rides*


good homie, bring the whhole HD lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> you have no choice fuu lol...........:roflmao:


lemme get 130 bucks so i can order it lol . i spent all all my money on WHITE GIRL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lemme get 130 bucks so i can order it lol . i spent all all my money on WHITE GIRL


See player. That's y u should save for a rainy plaque day. Lol.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Picking up my rotor right now! I think ill be crusing my ride this weekend!

Anybody wanna help me install it???? Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> See player. That's y u should save for a rainy plaque day. Lol.



IMA PAWN ONE OF MY RIMS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Picking up my rotor right now! I think ill be crusing my ride this weekend!
> 
> Anybody wanna help me install it???? Lol


LOL WHO GOT U THE ROTORS AND HOSAY DOESNT MIND HELPING U :yes:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I got them from a company in orange county, lol

I'm having a local machanic come to my house today to install the rotor and new brakes today, I should be ready to go this week!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> no red on the page please :guns:


fuk that........


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


baldylatino said:


> I got them from a company in orange county, lol
> 
> I'm having a local machanic come to my house today to install the rotor and new brakes today, I should be ready to go this week!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> IMA PAWN ONE OF MY RIMS


Or better yet sell your car. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Picking up my rotor right now! I think ill be crusing my ride this weekend!
> 
> Anybody wanna help me install it???? Lol


You should have text me player. I'm on my way to the casino in a bit. And right on.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> fuk that........


LOL!!!!! See player this fuu tripping.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> You should have text me player. I'm on my way to the casino in a bit. And right on.


Casino??? Orale u must of got ur tax feria!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> fuk that........


fixed


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

C C C C


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Casino??? Orale u must of got ur tax feria!


LOL


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Casino??? Orale u must of got ur tax feria!


Lol. Not yet. I need too go see her this week!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> fixed


Lol....


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump..*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump..*


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> C C C C


Haaaaaa


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GT TTT ... L.F TTT .. IELA TTT .. SOLOS TTT .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


bigtroubles1 said:


> GT TTT ... L.F TTT .. IELA TTT .. SOLOS TTT .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SIMON PLAYER!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!



bigtroubles1 said:


> GT TTT ... L.F TTT .. IELA TTT .. SOLOS TTT .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night bump. Gotta wrk in the am . I thought I could get a day off but they just called me asking


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

$$$FERIA TALKS$$$


bigtroubles1 said:


> Good night bump. Gotta wrk in the am . I thought I could get a day off but they just called me asking


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN PLAYER!!!!!!


bigtroubles1 said:


> Good night bump. Gotta wrk in the am . I thought I could get a day off but they just called me asking


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats going down happy valentines day bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Page 95.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

5 more pages


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WATZ YUP PLAYAS. WAT DO U THINK


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sick!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I kow right


baldylatino said:


> Sick!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WATZ YUP PLAYAS. WAT DO U THINK
> View attachment 436833


I think that's a real garage.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow how i roll playa.


ElProfeJose said:


> I think that's a real garage.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I found a spindle for my ride 100 bucks.. this shit is killing my pocket, I have a mechanic that's gonna stop by to put in my new rotor, replace the spindle and add new brakes for 180, all toghether is $500, daymn..... But I just wanna ride my car and hope this doesn't happen for many years.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I should get the spindle this week.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

purple rain on sunday before the meeting


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Well I found a spindle for my ride 100 bucks.. this shit is killing my pocket, I have a mechanic that's gonna stop by to put in my new rotor, replace the spindle and add new brakes for 180, all toghether is $500, daymn..... But I just wanna ride my car and hope this doesn't happen for many years.


thats all fairly easy to do , u could save some feria ..


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking good TTMFT for cruiseing into the sunset


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump..*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump..*


FIXED


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> FIXED



*stop that!!:twak:..lol*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *stop that!!:twak:..lol*


IM JUST FIXING IT, U MAYBE COLOR BLIND HAHAHA


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> thats all fairly easy to do , u could save some feria ..


As soon as I get the spindle ima try and do it myself, if I can't then I have no choice, never done anything like that before.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> As soon as I get the spindle ima try and do it myself, if I can't then I have no choice, never done anything like that before.


ITS ALL PLUG AND PLAY , DO U HAVE THE RIGHT TOOLS ??? PICKLE FORK, CRESCENT WRENCH AND SOME SOCCETS


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

No pickle fork, can I get that at harbor freight? Wwhat is the fork for?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> No pickle fork, can I get that at harbor freight? Wwhat is the fork for?


POP out ball joint . U can use them from autozone for free . Just gtta leave a deposit


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Orale, thanks for the help and info bro! Hope to have it done and ready by Sunday!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump.*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U kow how i roll playa.


OH FUNNY I DIDN'T SEE BARBIES CORVETTE THER OR YOUR PINK JEEP.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> No pickle fork, can I get that at harbor freight? Wwhat is the fork for?


Just have ur mechanic hook you up player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump.*


Lol !!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest will be there!!!:yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Just have ur mechanic hook you up player.


That's the only way he will learn if he trys . That's how I learned . Take it apart put it together .... I think Mr Latino can do.it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lmao


ElProfeJose said:


> OH FUNNY I DIDN'T SEE BARBIES CORVETTE THER OR YOUR PINK JEEP.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ima try I actually like doing shit myself or else Ill never learn, Im picking up shit as I go, Im sure me and my pops can figure it out! The name is richard bigtroubles, Ill meet you at Fairmount homie!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ima try I actually like doing shit myself or else Ill never learn, Im picking up shit as I go, Im sure me and my pops can figure it out! The name is richard bigtroubles, Ill meet you at Fairmount homie!


lol your wifes are gonna get jelous lol!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> That's the only way he will learn if he trys . That's how I learned . Take it apart put it together .... I think Mr Latino can do.it


true player I was just busting his balls!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> FIXED


SWEET WILL WE SEE IT 4 THE CRUISE!!:dunno:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> lol your wifes are gonna get jelous lol!!


No mames wey


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol
:roflmao:


baldylatino said:


> No mames wey


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FIVE MAS DAYS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> FIVE MAS DAYS



ttt


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*cant wait... I'm in need of a stress relief :burn:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

calling it a night.........see you guys tomorrow


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump. ONLY 3 MORE PAGES


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Good Moanin Bump*:buttkick:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up. Where is everyone. The rain got you all scared?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning cruisers


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Morning cruisers


What's up player.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*whats poppin gentlmen???*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *whats poppin gentlmen???*


It's cold outside. And it's gonna rain


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

AFTERNOON BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good afternoon bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's this Sunday. !!! TTT. Better charge bee


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hello cruisers


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *whats poppin gentlmen???*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up players


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is the flyer ??


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

POSSIBLE CHANCE OF RAIN. IS IT STILL GUNNA HAPPEN DAY DAY!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE
LATIN LUXURY CC
9 SOLO RIDERS
FRANK THE HAT GUY WILL BE THERE
CHOLO DJ
TACO MAN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> POSSIBLE CHANCE OF RAIN. IS IT STILL GUNNA HAPPEN DAY DAY!!!!!


Shut the eff up player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking good 


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im jus sayin wat i see on tv


ElProfeJose said:


> Shut the eff up player


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> POSSIBLE CHANCE OF RAIN. IS IT STILL GUNNA HAPPEN DAY DAY!!!!!


YA IT WILL HAPPEN FOO. IF IT RAINS IN THE MORNING IT WILL CLEAR BY AFTERNOON


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LINEUP IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 437476
> *bump...*


THIS WILL BE IN MY WNDOW SOON.. IMA ORDER MY PLAQUE FRIDAY


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I JUST JOINED A MERCEDES BENZ FORUMN AND WILL BE ATTENDING MY FIRST BENZ SHOW MARCH 17TH LOL .. OH WATCH OUT NOW





Rollnnn said:


>


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a nice little trophy for the dance contest winner...get ready kids.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

nice , thanks cholo


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

we have lots of vendors going


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump for the cholo dj


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I JUST JOINED A MERCEDES BENZ FORUMN AND WILL BE ATTENDING MY FIRST BENZ SHOW MARCH 17TH LOL .. OH WATCH OUT NOW


Cool bro!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol your a fuuuu




bigtroubles1 said:


> I JUST JOINED A MERCEDES BENZ FORUMN AND WILL BE ATTENDING MY FIRST BENZ SHOW MARCH 17TH LOL .. OH WATCH OUT NOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ke onda homie??????



baldylatino said:


> Cool bro!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up Mike!!!!!! See you guys real soon.........TTT



djmikethecholodj said:


> Got a nice little trophy for the dance contest winner...get ready kids.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Got my spindle gonna try n put it on tomorrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

orale I need to put the system in bee I been working these last few days all day and some vato wants to come see the 68 gmc tomorrow so?? aver como me va?



baldylatino said:


> Got my spindle gonna try n put it on tomorrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I know its gonna be cold on sunday so I hope the taco vato brings champurrado


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I feel just like a Pheme.....it aint even close to holloween


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

every 20 seconds got me peeping out my windowwwwww


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

where is bigtipper, I mean Bigspendder, o I mean BIG BAller, or is it BIG TRAVIESO???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hosay u must be bored.. posting un related videos on the cruise thread


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

this sunday 












ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE
LATIN LUXURY CC
DEVOTIONS CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
PHARAOHS CC
15 SOLO RIDERS
*LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS 
MUSIC / DANCE CONTEST WITH TROPHY
RAFFLE FOR DIFFERENT ITEMS( SPONSORED BY SICCMADE CUSTOMS)
*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:im just going to chill with no ride haha.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> hosay u must be bored.. posting un related videos on the cruise thread


i would of did the same....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> :drama:im just going to chill with no ride haha.


 ILL LET U RENT A LOWLOW LOL


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ILL LET U RENT A LOWLOW LOL


haha...ill be in a red smart car with 13s killing the streets...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol dnt kill yurself n a smart car


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> hosay u must be bored.. posting un related videos on the cruise thread


Lol. How u know.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i would of did the same....


Simon player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> haha...ill be in a red smart car with 13s killing the streets...


Right on player. Even if it's a dumb car on 15's. But u keep them clean. Come thru player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Lol dnt kill yurself n a smart car


Is purple ready??


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*sunday!*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Is purple ready??


Y wouldn't it be ready o_0


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttripple didgets


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Its windy like a mafucka!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Its windy like a mafucka!!!!


dude the feeway succed. the 91 was backed up for like 10 miles and the 55 was fucced. people cant drive for shit in any weather ..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Be safe out there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


CAN U BUMP ANOTHER COLOR. I REALLY NOT FEELING THAT RED


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CAN U BUMP ANOTHER COLOR. I REALLY NOT FEELING THAT RED[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> *whats your deal with red???*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> bigtroubles1 said:
> 
> 
> > CAN U BUMP ANOTHER COLOR. I REALLY NOT FEELING THAT RED[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> tdaddysd said:
> 
> 
> > JUST DNT LIKE IT
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> bigtroubles1 said:
> 
> 
> > *not good enough...lol*
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> tdaddysd said:
> 
> 
> > U HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF COLORS TO CHOOSE FROM YOUNG MAN
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> bigtroubles1 said:
> 
> 
> > I like purple like my drink.
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

tdaddysd said:


> bigtroubles1 said:
> 
> 
> > *not good enough...lol*
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> tdaddysd said:
> 
> 
> > how about Blue... nice color...:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*i like red whats the problem?*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*ttt for this sunday . it will be a GOOD day *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ROLL CALL..
GOOD TIMES CC
GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
LATINS FINEST CC
SICK SIDE HD CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
VIEJITOS VALLE DE COACHELLA
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SHOWTIME CC
LO NUESTRO IE,LA,AV
FIRME OLDIES CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
FAMILY AFFAIRS CC
STYLISTICS IE CC
TRADITION CC
KLASSICK CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC O.C
RARE CLASS IE CC
WESTSIDE CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE
LATIN LUXURY CC
DEVOTIONS CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC
PHARAOHS CC
15 SOLO RIDERS
*LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS 
MUSIC / DANCE CONTEST WITH TROPHY
RAFFLE FOR DIFFERENT ITEMS( SPONSORED BY SICCMADE CUSTOMS)
*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

COURTESY OF "SICCMADE CUSTOMS" COACHELLA,CA WE GOT GOOD STUFF TO RAFFLE... I GOT A PAIR OF 12" CYLINDERS,1/4 PLATE REAR ARCH PRE CUTS FOR G-BODYS(REINFORCEMANTS) ,LOWER MOLDED AND REINFORCED ARMS FOR A 90'S LINCOLN TOWNCAR,WHITE EAGLE WHEEL CHIPS 2 SETS,1 SET OF RED EAGLE WHEEL CHIPS, TRUUCHA DVD'S AND ROLLIN DVD'S,SCREWDRIVER SETS,IMPACT TOOLS,CRAFTSMAN 18 VLT CORDLESS DRILL, 6 SOLENOIDS,BILLET HOPPING HANDLE PREWIRED WITH SWITCH AND CORD, BLUE LOWRIDER BICYCLE HAND GRIPS,TWISTED SISSY BAR,LOWRIDER T-SHIRTS,ADDING MORE STUFF TOMMORROW WITH PICS...TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*nice we got a raffle going now*


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

GROUPE isnt going?:wow: who am i going to talk to:run:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *nice we got a raffle going now*


I could use the stuff for the 90's Lincoln. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about. 


ABEL760 said:


> COURTESY OF "SICCMADE CUSTOMS" COACHELLA,CA WE GOT GOOD STUFF TO RAFFLE... I GOT A PAIR OF 12" CYLINDERS,1/4 PLATE REAR ARCH PRE CUTS FOR G-BODYS(REINFORCEMANTS) ,LOWER MOLDED AND REINFORCED ARMS FOR A 90'S LINCOLN TOWNCAR,WHITE EAGLE WHEEL CHIPS 2 SETS,1 SET OF RED EAGLE WHEEL CHIPS, TRUUCHA DVD'S AND ROLLIN DVD'S,SCREWDRIVER SETS,IMPACT TOOLS,CRAFTSMAN 18 VLT CORDLESS DRILL, 6 SOLENOIDS,BILLET HOPPING HANDLE PREWIRED WITH SWITCH AND CORD, BLUE LOWRIDER BICYCLE HAND GRIPS,TWISTED SISSY BAR,LOWRIDER T-SHIRTS,ADDING MORE STUFF TOMMORROW WITH PICS...TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Idk playa


tdaddysd said:


> *i like red whats the problem?*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey big troubles can u make me one of these if i shoot the pics


bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


bigtroubles1 said:


> ROLL CALL..
> GOOD TIMES CC
> GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> LATINS FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Got my spindle put in and new brakes, now I need to find a rotor hub grease cap and a washer to make sure it doesn't happen again, gonna try pepboys today and hopefully have my car ready by Sunday!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*off to have my surgery you guy have fun sunday peace out!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *off to have my surgery you guy have fun sunday peace out!!!*


Good luck terry. And see you at the LATINS finest cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Got my spindle put in and new brakes, now I need to find a rotor hub grease cap and a washer to make sure it doesn't happen again, gonna try pepboys today and hopefully have my car ready by Sunday!


Yeahhhh boyyyyy. A toda madre!!!!! Dude I haven't had a day this week that I te home early. I work today and I hope I can come joke early today. I have to do some stuff to bee.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Orale, yeah we'll hook up whenevr u have time next week so we can fix my sound system!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:dunno: *I dont know if Ill still be able to make it... Had a family emergency last nite... everything is koo now but Im jus stressed the fucc out, maybe I do this cruise to help calm me down & bring my spirits up*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> :dunno: *I dont know if Ill still be able to make it... Had a family emergency last nite... everything is koo now but Im jus stressed the fucc out, maybe I do this cruise to help calm me down & bring my spirits up*


good people, good food, and a nice cruise.. it will bring them high as the sky


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> good people, good food, and a nice cruise.. it will bring them high as the sky


Word


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *i like red whats the problem?*


What about purple


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Orale, yeah we'll hook up whenevr u have time next week so we can fix my sound system!


Simon Wey. Hook a player up.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I know it's a short notice for the Benicia cruise but if you guys can donate anything to ****** family I'll have a jar at the Dj booth at cruise into the sunset.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *BUMP!!!*


Wassssup terry. Hope ur surgery went well


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I know it's a short notice for the Benicia cruise but if you guys can donate anything to ****** family I'll have a jar at the Dj booth at cruise into the sunset.


For sure bro, ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> For sure bro, ttt


Thanks player. This cat is my boy player. He just lost his pops. And I bet it fucken blows.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*happy birthday trouble!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *happy birthday trouble!!*


Lol. Where's the red player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tomorrow!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Where's the red player.



*it's his birthday i'll be back in red tomorrow..lol... maybe sooner!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *it's his birthday i'll be back in red tomorrow..lol... maybe sooner!*


happy burfff day to you player.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lol thanks


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *it's his birthday i'll be back in red tomorrow..lol... maybe sooner!*


:roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> :roflmao:


Birth day boy!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy bday playa playa


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

chargin up the batteries.. ready for the streets tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> chargin up the batteries.. ready for the streets tomorrow:thumbsup:


That's what I'm talking about. !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT tomorrow. .....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*25 clubs on roll call !!!!
going down tomorrow!!!!

lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! 









[/COLOR][/SIZE]*
*

*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*25 clubs on roll call !!!!
going down tomorrow!!!!

lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! 









[/COLOR][/SIZE]*
*

*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mañana.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:run:


ElProfeJose said:


> Mañana.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :run:


Don't trip.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I just wanted to tell everybody out there. If you see me holding my phone in front of me. I'm probly recording and its probly gonna end up on you tube.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

See you guys all up there. I will be driving my wife's cutty bumble bee.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i think its going to rain tomorrow...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i think its going to rain tomorrow...


thats weird it shows sunny 

http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/graph/92882?begHour=10&begDay=50#hhView


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

5hrs to go. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

nahhh player is nice and sunny just a little cold bring your hoddies out and you will be straight....



shoresmokesalot760 said:


> i think its going to rain tomorrow...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUENOS DIAS............EL TROUBLES ESTA BORRACHO.........


mr.widow-maker said:


> 5hrs to go. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: todays the big day


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See everyone in a couple of hours.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

cool day for a stroll on the harleyuffin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP . SEE EVERYONE SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's going down.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

on our way. will be videoing the cruize as u guys roll in


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt was there at the park, took off to eat some tacos


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

excellent turnout. once again thanks to ALL the clubs that came


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i tryed to get a pic of all the club plaques . i missed kinfoke , empires finest, family affair, and o class plaques 

and 21 out of 25 clubs showed up. thanks for the support everyone


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT THANKS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP.. THANKS TO THE CHOLO DJ FOR BUMPIN THAT GOOD OLD SCHOOL MUSIC....:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*GREAT TURNOUT !!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ABEL760 said:


> TTT THANKS TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP.. THANKS TO THE CHOLO DJ FOR BUMPIN THAT GOOD OLD SCHOOL MUSIC....:thumbsup:


Word.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I gotta be honest, good turn out again. Although I can not beleive the bullshit that Uniques Cc did. How do you show up to an event that ain't even yours and just say "Fuck everyone" we are going to take 2 live bandas and just blast it all day long. That noise blocked all announcements, the promotion of the raffles, the announcing the kids' dance contest, that is why there were only 8 kids in the contest, and everything else that i was paid to do. This was a cruise in Lowrider cars, not horses. I have never seen such a display of disrespect from a club like this. What a shame. And don't no one say I am putting you on blast, you put yourself on blast. Wish I coulda got a dollar for all of the complaints.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST HAD A GOOD ASS TIME.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Well, I gotta be honest, good turn out again. Although I can not beleive the bullshit that Uniques Cc did. How do you show up to an event that ain't even yours and just say "Fuck everyone" we are going to take 2 live bandas and just blast it all day long. That noise blocked all announcements, the promotion of the raffles, the announcing the kids' dance contest, that is why there were only 8 kids in the contest, and everything else that i was paid to do. This was a cruise in Lowrider cars, not horses. I have never seen such a display of disrespect from a club like this. What a shame. And don't no one say I am putting you on blast, you put yourself on blast. Wish I coulda got a dollar for all of the complaints.



:thumbsdown:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Well, I gotta be honest, good turn out again. Although I can not beleive the bullshit that Uniques Cc did. How do you show up to an event that ain't even yours and just say "Fuck everyone" we are going to take 2 live bandas and just blast it all day long. That noise blocked all announcements, the promotion of the raffles, the announcing the kids' dance contest, that is why there were only 8 kids in the contest, and everything else that i was paid to do. This was a cruise in Lowrider cars, not horses. I have never seen such a display of disrespect from a club like this. What a shame. And don't no one say I am putting you on blast, you put yourself on blast. Wish I coulda got a dollar for all of the complaints.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


bigtroubles1 said:


> i tryed to get a pic of all the club plaques . i missed kinfoke , empires finest, family affair, and o class plaques
> 
> and 21 out of 25 clubs showed up. thanks for the support everyone


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

should have video of the event by tomarrow posted nd OF COARSE PURPLE RAIN2 3 WHEELING INTO THE PARK.TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

When is the next date? How bout March 3rd? 3 weeks from now?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I TOOK SOME VIDEOS OF THIS BAD ASS CRUISE!!!!!! ENJOY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE IF THE VIDEO ISNT ALL BAD ASS ITS CAUSE I RECORD USING MY IPHONE....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

AND ANOTHER ONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> When is the next date? How bout March 3rd? 3 weeks from now?


NOT SURE YET MIKE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> NOT SURE YET MIKE



Lemme know.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Well, I gotta be honest, good turn out again. Although I can not beleive the bullshit that Uniques Cc did. How do you show up to an event that ain't even yours and just say "Fuck everyone" we are going to take 2 live bandas and just blast it all day long. That noise blocked all announcements, the promotion of the raffles, the announcing the kids' dance contest, that is why there were only 8 kids in the contest, and everything else that i was paid to do. This was a cruise in Lowrider cars, not horses. I have never seen such a display of disrespect from a club like this. What a shame. And don't no one say I am putting you on blast, you put yourself on blast. Wish I coulda got a dollar for all of the complaints.


I don't see no one elso complaining but you.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE FOR ALL OF YOU THAT COULDNT MAKE IT....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

U KNOW IT.......



djmikethecholodj said:


> Lemme know.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice vids


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ALL I WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS..........IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE AND WE HAD A GOOD TIME, THANK YOU ALL THAT DONATED IN THE BOX FOR MY HOMEBOY ***** FROM STYLISTICS HIS DAD PASSED LAST WEEK.... AND YOU KNOW THIS EVENT WOULD NOT BE AS GOOD WITH OUT ALL OF YOU THERE....TTT FOR ALL OF YOU THAT CAME THRU AND ESPECIALLY TO ALL *THE SOLO RIDERS*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 14 guests)

Hello everyone . Another great success


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya bro . Gtta shw love to the solos . They came deep


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I THINK NEXT TIME IM GONNA HIRE SOMEONE TO VIDEO TAPE ME DRIVING BEE AND IM GONNA SWING THAT LITTLE MOTHER FUCKER...............LOL..................



bigtroubles1 said:


> Nice vids


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TRUE PLAYER.......IM THINKING OF MOVING THE SPOT????




bigtroubles1 said:


> There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 14 guests)
> 
> Hello everyone . Another great success


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FEEL FREE TO COMENT ALL THE MEMBERS AND GUESTS SIGN IN......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

YUP THEY CAME DEEP AND I KNOW THAT SOMETIMES IT COULD BE INTIMIDATING.....THANKS ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS.............
*I ALSO WANTED TO ASK WHO CAME FROM THE LONGEST DISTANCE????????

*


bigtroubles1 said:


> Ya bro . Gtta shw love to the solos . They came deep


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UNIQUES said:


> I don't see no one elso complaining but you.



Car Clubs to keep the peace will remain quiet. I'm not from a club, so I can speak my mind. But like I said, if I had a dollar for every complaint that came my way........


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Well, I gotta be honest, good turn out again. Although I can not beleive the bullshit that Uniques Cc did. How do you show up to an event that ain't even yours and just say "Fuck everyone" we are going to take 2 live bandas and just blast it all day long. That noise blocked all announcements, the promotion of the raffles, the announcing the kids' dance contest, that is why there were only 8 kids in the contest, and everything else that i was paid to do. This was a cruise in Lowrider cars, not horses. I have never seen such a display of disrespect from a club like this. What a shame. And don't no one say I am putting you on blast, you put yourself on blast. Wish I coulda got a dollar for all of the complaints.


DONT KNOW WHO THOSE TRUCKS WITH TRAILERS BELONG TO BUT THEY BLOCKED 10-15 PARKING SPACES!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


>











aww im the homie with the hoodie...got put me on blast...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Car Clubs to keep the peace will remain quiet. I'm not from a club, so I can speak my mind. But like I said, if I had a dollar for every complaint that came my way........


IM NOT GONNA SAY ANY NAMES BUT I GOT MORE THAN A HAND FUL OF COMPLAINTS ABOUT THE COMPETITION WITH THE BANDAS AND NOT TO MENTION ALL THE DRINKING..........
:nono:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> DONT KNOW WHO THOSE TRUCKS WITH TRAILERS BELONG TO BUT THEY BLOCKED 10-15 PARKING SPACES!!! :thumbsdown:



take a guess homie, take one guess.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> DONT KNOW WHO THOSE TRUCKS WITH TRAILERS BELONG TO BUT THEY BLOCKED 10-15 PARKING SPACES!!! :thumbsdown:


 YUP WE HAD TO MOVE OUR CARS CAUSE WE WERE BLOCKING THE REGULAR CARS PARKED ON THE END THERE....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> DONT KNOW WHO THOSE TRUCKS WITH TRAILERS BELONG TO BUT THEY BLOCKED 10-15 PARKING SPACES!!! :thumbsdown:



Maybe those were for the horses.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WENT HERE TO SCOPE OUT THE JOINT.
CLEAN 
GOOD FOOD
GREAT SERVICE
AND LOTSSSSSSSSSS OF PARKING




ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids.23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
> FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> ALL I WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS..........IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE AND WE HAD A GOOD TIME, THANK YOU ALL THAT DONATED IN THE BOX FOR MY HOMEBOY ***** FROM STYLISTICS HIS DAD PASSED LAST WEEK.... AND YOU KNOW THIS EVENT WOULD NOT BE AS GOOD WITH OUT ALL OF YOU THERE....TTT FOR ALL OF YOU THAT CAME THRU AND ESPECIALLY TO ALL *THE SOLO RIDERS*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT can't wait to the next one.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

zek wheres the video u have


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Maybe those were for the horses.









:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> take a guess homie, take one guess.









:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Car Clubs to keep the peace will remain quiet. I'm not from a club, so I can speak my mind. But like I said, if I had a dollar for every complaint that came my way........


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> ALL I WOULD LIKE TO SAY IS..........IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE AND WE HAD A GOOD TIME, THANK YOU ALL THAT DONATED IN THE BOX FOR MY HOMEBOY ***** FROM STYLISTICS HIS DAD PASSED LAST WEEK.... AND YOU KNOW THIS EVENT WOULD NOT BE AS GOOD WITH OUT ALL OF YOU THERE....TTT FOR ALL OF YOU THAT CAME THRU AND ESPECIALLY TO ALL *THE SOLO RIDERS*!!!!!!!!!!


x68 thanx to jose & latins finest for all the help and everyone else the help me with your donations


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> zek wheres the video u have


That fuu said tomorrow player. His go phone needs an access code when the street lights come on. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 439691


That's what I'm talking about. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 439689
> :roflmao:


That's one happy ass horse.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

GOOD TURN OUT BUT I THINK SOME PEOPLE ARE FORGETING THE MEANING OF THE CRUISE WHICH IS TO ACTUALLY CRUISE NOT TO JUS MEET AT FAIRMOUNT BUT STILL IT WAS A GOOD EVENT SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree player. It was fun. Don't get me wrong Real fun!!!!! But like Half the people were already there. We waited to see at corona if there was gonna be more cars coming but they didn't show. I personally love the drive to the shows and the drive back home. I like all the switch hittin and the three wheeling too. But everyone is not like me. Or simply. Could not make it to the corona park in time 



RareClass said:


> GOOD TURN OUT BUT I THINK SOME PEOPLE ARE FORGETING THE MEANING OF THE CRUISE WHICH IS TO ACTUALLY CRUISE NOT TO JUS MEET AT FAIRMOUNT BUT STILL IT WAS A GOOD EVENT SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 439689
> :roflmao:


Se parece a los de Antonio Aguilar.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

***** 63 said:


> x68 thanx to jose & latins finest for all the help and everyone else the help me with your donations


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> x68 thanx to jose & latins finest for all the help and everyone else the help me with your donations


Your welcome carnal.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

RareClass said:


> GOOD TURN OUT BUT I THINK SOME PEOPLE ARE FORGETING THE MEANING OF THE CRUISE WHICH IS TO ACTUALLY CRUISE NOT TO JUS MEET AT FAIRMOUNT BUT STILL IT WAS A GOOD EVENT SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Se parece a los de Antonio Aguilar.


ES DE EL CHEQUE PENA!:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SOMO


ElProfeJose said:


> I agree player. It was fun. Don't get me wrong Real fun!!!!! But like Half the people were already there. We waited to see at corona if there was gonna be more cars coming but they didn't show. I personally love the drive to the shows and the drive back home. I like all the switch hittin and the three wheeling too. But everyone is not like me. Or simply. Could not make it to the corona park in time









SOMOS POCOS PERO LOCOS!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RareClass said:


> GOOD TURN OUT BUT I THINK SOME PEOPLE ARE FORGETING THE MEANING OF THE CRUISE WHICH IS TO ACTUALLY CRUISE NOT TO JUS MEET AT FAIRMOUNT BUT STILL IT WAS A GOOD EVENT SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE


well said


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

good night cruisers,, until we cruise again.. lets keep this page active... wrking on a new date, new flyer .. coming soooooon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> ES DE EL CHEQUE PENA!:biggrin:


This fuuu. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> good night cruisers,, until we cruise again.. lets keep this page active... wrking on a new date, new flyer .. coming soooooon


Call me tomorrow Wey.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

sucks i didnt make it like i wanted to again, hopefully next time


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TEMPER909IE said:


> sucks i didnt make it like i wanted to again, hopefully next time


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> ES DE EL CHEQUE PENA!:biggrin:


:roflmao:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: GOOD TURN!! TTT...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Videos are on page 105 TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm going by myself next time....


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 439689
> :roflmao:


thats some funny shit homie!!!:rofl: :rofl:& some big ass teeth:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Where's zek with the vids .. its beyond morning time


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning cruisers  ....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> I'm going by myself next time....


U were there on Sunday ?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah I talked to jose for a bit in corona but took off to get something to eat I was with the wife and kids, that's why next time I'm going solo!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

My bro said that the banda was bad ass not everyday u get live entertainment TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> I'm going by myself next time....


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> U were there on Sunday ?


Yeah fuu. I introduced you.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh the guy in the black car ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> My bro said that the banda was bad ass not everyday u get live entertainment TTT



Banda sucks!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Homie u now u grew up on that


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Oh the guy in the black car ?


Yeah, I couldn't take my impala, need an alignment and new batteries.


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Banda sucks!!!


there you go, now we know who's really the one complaning..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HAD TO GO WTH MY DAD


bigtroubles1 said:


> Where's zek with the vids .. its beyond morning time


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CRUIZE IN SUNSET 2-19-12


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL IN PART 1 0F 2


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Car Clubs to keep the peace will remain quiet. I'm not from a club, so I can speak my mind. But like I said, if I had a dollar for every complaint that came my way........


Its funny how you say speak your mind but you didn't say shit when we we're talking to you and you make it seam like your the only one that can play music at the park like if you own it...if you have any problems hit up the UNIQUES I.E president short dogg 951 259 1675


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL IN PART 2 0F 2


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PURPLE RAIN 3 WHEELS INTO THE PARK


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL IN PART 2 0F 2


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

haha that rear end is scary .. looks cray


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Banda sucks!!!


hatin ass vato!...you dont like it dont go to the next one..if you have a problem with that car club then thats what you gotta fix...not coming on here saying banda sucks!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ANYWAYS WTH ALL THAT ''BANDA'' ISSUES :nono:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GOOD TURNOUT!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

*Tierra had a good time brought the hoppers heres a couple videos*


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

homie said:


> hatin ass vato!...you dont like it dont go to the next one..if you have a problem with that car club then thats what you gotta fix...not coming on here saying banda sucks!


:werd:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Banda or DJ at Uniques cc show in Yuma?


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

lilgfunkgfunk said:


> Banda or DJ at Uniques cc show in Yuma?


how about both, how's that sound??


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

They will have a dj and a grupo norteno for all raza


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats fucken down ^^^^^^^^


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> DONT KNOW WHO THOSE TRUCKS WITH TRAILERS BELONG TO BUT THEY BLOCKED 10-15 PARKING SPACES!!! :thumbsdown:


X2 AND AS FOR SOME PEOPLE THAT CALLED US AND SPOKE THEIR MIND THEY WERENT TO THRILLED FOR THE BANDAS BECAUSE THEY INTERUPTED THE DJ ANOUNCEMENTS AND THE RAFFLES...I WOULD LIKE TO THANK NATIVE PRIDE C.C. FOR DONATING THE "HAIR DRESSINGS" ARANGEMENT AND EVERYONE FOR SUPPORTING THE EVENT...IF ANYBODY HAS QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS FEEL FREE TO CALL ME OR PM ME....THANKS ,ABEL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT



909 Bumpercheck said:


> *Tierra had a good time brought the hoppers heres a couple videos*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

homie said:


> hatin ass vato!...you dont like it dont go to the next one..if you have a problem with that car club then thats what you gotta fix...not coming on here saying banda sucks!


X714


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids.23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
> FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

i personally like banda and it being there, but if it happens again just have the banda stop for a few minutes so announcements can be made.... and then fuck it play some more people, can do what they want its a public park.... shit next time i might just take a mariachi, and a metallica cover band just so there can be something for everyone :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

EZUP62 said:


> i personally like banda and it being there, but if it happens again just have the banda stop for a few minutes so announcements can be made.... and then fuck it play some more people, can do what they want its a public park.... shit next time i might just take a mariachi, and a metallica cover band just so there can be something for everyone :roflmao: uffin:


Guess its not enuff people for hip hop .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


Try bumping your cruise night topic you guys have to get the pages up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Y is this topic about music ? Theirs a music forumn for that .. it should be about cruising . Dj does a good job and plays a variety of good music for EVERYONE to enjoy . If their would have been better communication between IELA clubs then we wouldn't have had a problem with two types of music being played at once . Some liked it some didn't . I dnt go for the music . I go to cruise . So let's squash all that BS . It's already tues and people still complaining about the music ...that was two days ago . Let it go already ..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*so whats the new date???*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Agreed bigtroubles! what's the new date? Location?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

If troubles wuznt fucc'n gay Jus dip n will.b there but fucc.him













































Jk whats ****** my car almost done


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Try bumping your cruise night topic you guys have to get the pages up


TTT....don't trip player. We got this shit. Don't get your panties in a bunch. It's cool. You don't need to stress.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Now I know y he's stressed out. The secret is out. 



86bluemcLS said:


> If troubles wuznt fucc'n gay Jus dip n will.b there but fucc.him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Y is this topic about music ? Theirs a music forumn for that .. it should be about cruising . Dj does a good job and plays a variety of good music for EVERYONE to enjoy . If their would have been better communication between IELA clubs then we wouldn't have had a problem with two types of music being played at once . Some liked it some didn't . I dnt go for the music . I go to cruise . So let's squash all that BS . It's already tues and people still complaining about the music ...that was two days ago . Let it go already ..



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

X2 TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> TTT....don't trip player. We got this shit. Don't get your panties in a bunch. It's cool. You don't need to stress.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Y is this topic about music ? Theirs a music forumn for that .. it should be about cruising . Dj does a good job and plays a variety of good music for EVERYONE to enjoy . If their would have been better communication between IELA clubs then we wouldn't have had a problem with two types of music being played at once . Some liked it some didn't . I dnt go for the music . I go to cruise . So let's squash all that BS . It's already tues and people still complaining about the music ...that was two days ago . Let it go already ..


:werd:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


bigtroubles1 said:


> Y is this topic about music ? Theirs a music forumn for that .. it should be about cruising . Dj does a good job and plays a variety of good music for EVERYONE to enjoy . If their would have been better communication between IELA clubs then we wouldn't have had a problem with two types of music being played at once . Some liked it some didn't . I dnt go for the music . I go to cruise . So let's squash all that BS . It's already tues and people still complaining about the music ...that was two days ago . Let it go already ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge..... ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..​


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

86bluemcLS said:


> If troubles wuznt fucc'n gay Jus dip n will.b there but fucc.him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha well jus dipn was there.. about 6 cars strong.. they left yur ass at the house


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT....don't trip player. We got this shit. Don't get your panties in a bunch. It's cool. You don't need to stress.


im never stressed ...your the one with the grey hairs:yessad:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *so whats the new date???*


dunno yet .. march is the traffic shw . so we might skip march because thats a big show and a lot of people re geting ready for i. if we do it in march it will be the week after the 18th .. so march 25th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

also , please people lets keep the park clean. as in lets use the trashcans and not just throw our cups and plates on the ground. city has been real kind to let us roll up there chill, have vendors and hang out without giving us problems . but if the city notices we leave the park like shit and they gtta come clean up after us im sure they will start trippin.. so at the next one , let the trashcans be our friends ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

where was sams tacos at ??? fucced up they flaked on us ....:guns:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Replies: 2,201
Views: 26,430 *WOW!!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> where was sams tacos at ??? fucced up they flaked on us ....:guns:


Good thing that the other cats came out.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> Replies: 2,201
> Views: 26,430 *WOW!!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Simon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Stick with the taco people that have shown up twice. Had it not been for them, boy there would have been alot of hungry people, me included.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well the Taco guy ain't paying no vendor fees so he needs ta lower that shit to one dollar . Not 125 .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Stick with the taco people that have shown up twice. Had it not been for them, boy there would have been alot of hungry people, me included.


Ya they are good tacos I must admit


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> also , please people lets keep the park clean. as in lets use the trashcans and not just throw our cups and plates on the ground. city has been real kind to let us roll up there chill, have vendors and hang out without giving us problems . but if the city notices we leave the park like shit and they gtta come clean up after us im sure they will start trippin.. so at the next one , let the trashcans be our friends ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Stick with the taco people that have shown up twice. Had it not been for them, boy there would have been alot of hungry people, me included.


IF WORST COMES TO WORST WE CAN ALWAYS EAT THE HORSE FROM THE BANDA


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Well the Taco guy ain't paying no vendor fees so he needs ta lower that shit to one dollar . Not 125 .


HELL YEA LOWER THEM OR THEY CAN PAY VENDORS FEE NEXT TIME IM SURE THEY CAME UP ON THIS CRUZ:guns:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

They came up on both cruises ...


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow they made bank


lowdude13 said:


> HELL YEA LOWER THEM OR THEY CAN PAY VENDORS FEE NEXT TIME IM SURE THEY CAME UP ON THIS CRUZ:guns:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

JUS CUZ ITS OVER DONT MEAN TO LET THE THREAD GO TO OTHER PAGES LETS KEEP IT TO THE TOP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

COULDENT MAKE SUNDAY. HERD IT WAS KEWL. WELL NXT ONE IMA BE THERE


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*happy Bday MR.WIDOW -MAKER
 the big 17?*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

His name is Dennis the menance


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah you should have seen his pops went all out last year for his sweet 16 It was the place to be. HAPPY BURRRF DAY DENNIS 



tdaddysd said:


> *happy Bday MR.WIDOW -MAKER
> the big 17?*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> His name is Dennis the menance


O MR WILSON??! !?!??????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lol


ElProfeJose said:


> O MR WILSON??! !?!??????


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

*GUYS MY NAME IS JOE PRESIDENT OF GOOD TIMES C.C I.E I WANT TO THANKS EVERYONE'S SUPPORT ON THIS EVENT,IT IS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER BUT LETS KEEP IT POSITIVE I DO APPRECIATE DJ CHOLO FOR HELPING US OUT IT WOULDN'T BE THE SAME WITHOUT HIM BUT IT IS AN OPEN PARK FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY THEIR OWN WAY WE JUST HAVE TO COMMUNICATE MORE TO AVOID ISSUES.AS THE TACO GUY GOES I CONTACT HIM TO COME I WILL TALK TO HIM ABOUT LOWERING THE PRICE NEXT TIME.IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS SUGGESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE COME STRAIGHT TO ME MY NUMBER'S ON MY SIGNATURE THIS IS A GOOD TIMES C.C EVENT AND PLEASE LETS KEEP THE PARK CLEAN AFTER WE LEAVE THANKS.*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Well said president!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess as long as every one has a good time well thats all that matters? ke no?? I know we had a good time here........




65ragrider said:


> *GUYS MY NAME IS JOE PRESIDENT OF GOOD TIMES C.C I.E I WANT TO THANKS EVERYONE'S SUPPORT ON THIS EVENT,IT IS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER BUT LETS KEEP IT POSITIVE I DO APPRECIATE DJ CHOLO FOR HELPING US OUT IT WOULDN'T BE THE SAME WITHOUT HIM BUT IT IS AN OPEN PARK FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY THEIR OWN WAY WE JUST HAVE TO COMMUNICATE MORE TO AVOID ISSUES.AS THE TACO GUY GOES I CONTACT HIM TO COME I WILL TALK TO HIM ABOUT LOWERING THE PRICE NEXT TIME.IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS SUGGESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE COME STRAIGHT TO ME MY NUMBER'S ON MY SIGNATURE THIS IS A GOOD TIMES C.C EVENT AND PLEASE LETS KEEP THE PARK CLEAN AFTER WE LEAVE THANKS.*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. RIGHT ON.


65ragrider said:


> *GUYS MY NAME IS JOE PRESIDENT OF GOOD TIMES C.C I.E I WANT TO THANKS EVERYONE'S SUPPORT ON THIS EVENT,IT IS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER BUT LETS KEEP IT POSITIVE I DO APPRECIATE DJ CHOLO FOR HELPING US OUT IT WOULDN'T BE THE SAME WITHOUT HIM BUT IT IS AN OPEN PARK FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY THEIR OWN WAY WE JUST HAVE TO COMMUNICATE MORE TO AVOID ISSUES.AS THE TACO GUY GOES I CONTACT HIM TO COME I WILL TALK TO HIM ABOUT LOWERING THE PRICE NEXT TIME.IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS SUGGESTIONS OR CONCERNS PLEASE COME STRAIGHT TO ME MY NUMBER'S ON MY SIGNATURE THIS IS A GOOD TIMES C.C EVENT AND PLEASE LETS KEEP THE PARK CLEAN AFTER WE LEAVE THANKS.*


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I guess as long as every one has a good time well thats all that matters? ke no?? I know we had a good time here........


THANKS GUYS LATIN FINEST C.C BIG PART OF THIS EVENT ALSO.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

65ragrider said:


> THANKS GUYS LATIN FINEST C.C BIG PART OF THIS EVENT ALSO.


Hey Joe thanks for the recognition but you know my family do this because it's what we love to do. Cruise. Not to mention we te to kick it with a bunch of friends. TTT. Let's keep this event stron and long. I started cruising the sunset with Joseph. Dayummmm. Long story.


----------



## SPDLOWLOW (Jun 11, 2010)

*Orale That sounds Firme, This sure brings back old Memories. SHOWLOWS C.C from LAS VEGAS WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*thats what lowridin is all about. family, friends, and havin FUN... lets keep it drama free people! *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *thats what lowridin is all about. family, friends, and havin FUN... lets keep it drama free people! *


Simon.


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> They will have a dj and a grupo norteno for all raza



T T T 4 the homies from UNIQUES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*






bump...*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

tdaddysd said:


> *thats what lowridin is all about. family, friends, and havin FUN... lets keep it drama free people! *


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*a.m. BUMP...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HELL YEA!! WE WILL SEE U THERE


SPDLOWLOW said:


> *Orale That sounds Firme, This sure brings back old Memories. SHOWLOWS C.C from LAS VEGAS WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wadddap cruisers


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 pm BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

230 BUMP


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

T T T


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

7;30 BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

7;40 bump.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

757 bump ..


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

8:42 PM BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE NEXT DATE WIL LBE IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS.. MARCH 11TH// HOW DOES THAT SOUND TO EVERYONE..?? ALSO ANYONE DWN TO CRUISE FOOTHILL ??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good night bump .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wat about the the 25 of march.


bigtroubles1 said:


> LOOKS LIKE NEXT DATE WIL LBE IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS.. MARCH 11TH// HOW DOES THAT SOUND TO EVERYONE..?? ALSO ANYONE DWN TO CRUISE FOOTHILL ??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LOOKS LIKE NEXT DATE WIL LBE IN ABOUT 3 WEEKS.. MARCH 11TH// HOW DOES THAT SOUND TO EVERYONE..?? ALSO ANYONE DWN TO CRUISE FOOTHILL ??



I'm down with that. March 11th is a good day. And I'm down with foothill.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*march 11th i don't think we'll get a good turn out becuase the traffic show is the next week so people well be tryin to finish up there rides i think it would be better after traffic no?*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *march 11th i don't think we'll get a good turn out becuase the traffic show is the next week so people well be tryin to finish up there rides i think it would be better after traffic no?*


That's true too.


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

MARCH 25 IS GOOD FOR ME


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *march 11th i don't think we'll get a good turn out becuase the traffic show is the next week so people well be tryin to finish up there rides i think it would be better after traffic no?*


I told Joe the same thing and he said the 25 is the week before mesa shw and people will be getting ready for that also . I think we willl get a better turnnout on the 25 becuz I dnt see too many locals going out to mesa but traffic is local , everyone is going . So the 25th might be better


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Plus we can get better feed back regarding a cruise dwn foothill.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm down for all shows......carnalitos


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I asked for some suggestions cruisers


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

afternoon check in ..


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I told Joe the same thing and he said the 25 is the week before mesa shw and people will be getting ready for that also . I think we willl get a better turnnout on the 25 becuz I dnt see too many locals going out to mesa but traffic is local , everyone is going . So the 25th might be better


x82


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WADDA DO PLAYA


bigtroubles1 said:


> afternoon check in ..


----------



## bigbear41790 (Jun 5, 2011)

25th is the kliqoe and the reflections show


----------



## bigbear41790 (Jun 5, 2011)

anytime were glad to help
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigbear41790 said:


> 25th is the kliqoe and the reflections show


well march may not be a good month for the cruise. what city is the klique reflection day


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> WADDA DO PLAYA


wdaaadp dennis the menance


----------



## bigbear41790 (Jun 5, 2011)

klique is in oc and reflectins is in covina


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigbear41790 said:


> klique is in oc and reflectins is in covina


OH OK THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP. WE DNT WANNA HAVE AN EVENT THE SAME AS ANYONE ELSE, SO WE CAN GET THE FULL SUPPORT FOR BOTH CLUBS THROWING EVENTS. WE WILL SCHEDULE ANOTHER DATE , GOOD LOOKING OUT G


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HAHAHA MY NAMES ISENT BIGBOY PLAYA U POSTED DENIS THE MENANCE ON THE WRONG PERSON :rofl:


bigtroubles1 said:


> wdaaadp dennis the menance


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Let's make foothill Blvd crack all the way to fudrukers burgers in the mills plaza or to Hooters both have a lot of parking


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


87euro said:


> Let's make foothill Blvd crack all the way to fudrukers burgers in the mills plaza or to Hooters both have a lot of parking


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lATINS FINEST C.C./B.C. T~T~T~:yes::run:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ya i think foothill would crack . its a big ass street and lots of spectators


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*APRIL 8TH NEW DATE.. SHOULDNT BE ANYTHING GOING ON THAT WEEK .. FULL SUPPORT*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey that's my font. 


bigtroubles1 said:


> *APRIL 8TH NEW DATE.. SHOULDNT BE ANYTHING GOING ON THAT WEEK .. FULL SUPPORT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Hey that's my font.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's make it happen.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


Lol. Dont roll your eyes at me player


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *APRIL 8TH NEW DATE.. SHOULDNT BE ANYTHING GOING ON THAT WEEK .. FULL SUPPORT*


Yea just EASTER is the Easter bunny gonna be hoppin ?


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_GOOD TIMES C.C TTT !!!_


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

oldslow85 said:


> Yea just EASTER is the Easter bunny gonna be hoppin ?


DAMN IS THAT EASTER LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> DAMN IS THAT EASTER LOL


Lol!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HMMMMM WHAT TA DO WHAT TA DO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

AND I SEE THE EASTER PICNIOC IS APRIL 7TH ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Dont roll your eyes at me player


:rant:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> :rant:


Haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

How about the 22nd????? What's cracking then.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> How about the 22nd????? What's cracking then.


THATS TWO MONTHS AWAY :buttkick:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

OPEN DATES ARE 11TH, 25, 15TH ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just make it the 22nd player. March is gonna Be busy for traffic. So let's jus make it for the 22nd plays. That way you could come up with a bad asssss route. Route 66 is foot hill?? Ke no.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## LATINLIFE-64- (Apr 2, 2009)

date?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

APRIL 22ND


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BRO YUR FLYER IS ON THIS PAGE 7 TIMES . WE GOT THE POINT . OLD PEOPLE I TELL YU . THEY FORGET THINGS OFTEN


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SPORTY HIT ME UP SO WE CAN CORDINATE CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET. FOOTHILL EDITION


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> BRO YUR FLYER IS ON THIS PAGE 7 TIMES . WE GOT THE POINT . OLD PEOPLE I TELL YU . THEY FORGET THINGS OFTEN


Just making sure the new generation gets it player that's all.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> SPORTY HIT ME UP SO WE CAN CORDINATE CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET. FOOTHILL EDITION


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> BRO YUR FLYER IS ON THIS PAGE 7 TIMES . WE GOT THE POINT . OLD PEOPLE I TELL YU . THEY FORGET THINGS OFTEN


Lucky number seven player. You know it!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TODAY . FEB 25.2012


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


bigtroubles1 said:


> APRIL 22ND


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I didn't spam yur topic with my flyer . Cruise into the sunset please . This topic is for ideas , suggestions, and watever to help improve cruising in the I.e


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:burn:<-----CHILL OUT PLAYBOY! 


bigtroubles1 said:


> I didn't spam yur topic with my flyer . Cruise into the sunset please . This topic is for ideas , suggestions, and watever to help improve cruising in the I.e


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's a shame la has a similar cruise and they have over 50 clubs going . Their support is strong . They even hit me up for ideas .can we get the same in the I.e ? . Both cruises have been successful but we need to continue to make it grow . We have more I.e clubs on the la cruise topic then we do on our own I.e cruise topic .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :burn:<-----
> CHILL OUT PLAYBOY!


Stop being a menance


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT I SEEN THAT. MAYBE INSTEAD OF THE PARK WE GO TO THE DRIVE IN OR SUMTIN


bigtroubles1 said:


> It's a shame la has a similar cruise and they have over 50 clubs going . Their support is strong . They even hit me up for ideas .can we get the same in the I.e ? . Both cruises have been successful but we need to continue to make it grow . We have more I.e clubs on the la cruise topic then we do on our own I.e cruise topic .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CHILL OUT DEBO


bigtroubles1 said:


> Stop being a menance


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT I SEEN THAT. MAYBE INSTEAD OF THE PARK WE GO TO THE DRIVE IN OR SUMTIN


That's y I need assistance , suggestions , ideas . Next cruise is pomona to ? Dwn FOOTHILL . Route 66


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT U GOT THE ROUTE DOWN


bigtroubles1 said:


> That's y I need assistance , suggestions , ideas . Next cruise is pomona to ? Dwn FOOTHILL . Route 66


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

No . Need sporty to hit me up .


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*what about moreno valley it don't seem like we get any clubs from there made hit that and they'll follow use back to riverside for the next one?*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *what about moreno valley it don't seem like we get any clubs from there made hit that and they'll follow use back to riverside for the next one?*


i dnt think moreno valley is going dwn on the next one.. our start point for the next one is *HOLT BLVD AND INDIAN HILL AT THE INDIAN HILL SHOPPING CENTER*, city of pomona


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

holt east bound to mountain , mountain to foothill all the way dwn. tis should bring clubs from ie and sgv and la together


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Pomona is a great spot :thumbsup: riders from all over can go cause its not a long drive


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya g . I think pomona will get a bgger response


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Weres it goin to end.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*moreno valley was just a *suggestion... *we get cars from SD and pomona is ways for them...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Weres it goin to end.


i dunno g. still wrking on details. cant throw an event together in one day lol

whatever spot it is , it will have to be kid friendly. since it is a family event


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *moreno valley was just a *suggestion... *we get cars from SD and pomona is ways for them...*


its hard to say what location will attract the most riders...i said ppomona becuase oc riders can hit the 57 to the 10. we can get la riders dwn the 10 and then of course i.e riders


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*LoL well looks like i missed out again, but had fambam issues goin on.. funny cuz the folks I invited on FB went LoL but 4sure next one Im in.... all tha way in:boink:*


----------



## desert-lowriders (Jan 22, 2012)

Pomona will be good and Maybe sometime in the near future you guys could come up to Victorville or Start up in Victorville and end up in Pomona.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

desert-lowriders said:


> Pomona will be good and Maybe sometime in the near future you guys could come up to Victorville or Start up in Victorville and end up in Pomona.


IM DWN G, I DUNNO IF SOME OF THE RIDERS CAN MAKE IT UP THAT 5000 FOOT HILL. BUT I KNOW MY *LINCOLN *WILL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bear said:


> *LoL well looks like i missed out again, but had fambam issues goin on.. funny cuz the folks I invited on FB went LoL but 4sure next one Im in.... all tha way in:boink:*


DANG BEAR THREE STRIKES YOUR OUT LOL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


:angry:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump in red.......


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> :angry:



*stop hating...lol*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *stop hating...lol*


Man you know that ain't gonna work.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TO THE TOP........ GT UP !!_


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Man you know that ain't gonna work.



*lol.. i know but it drives him crazy so its funny...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning cruisers ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ANOTHER THING THAT WILL DRIVE HIM CRAZY IS IF I START POSTING PICS OF OUR CRUIZE NIGHT ON HERE.LMFAO


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> It's a shame LA has a similar cruise and they have over 50 clubs going . Their support is strong . They even hit me up for ideas .can we get the same in the I.E? Both cruises have been successful but we need to continue to make it grow . We have more I.E clubs on the LA cruise topic then we do on our own I.E cruise topic .


Eventually the IE will get it crackin with alot of support for the IE cruise from alot of clubs form different counties. Its just gonna take time. I've talked to a few guys from the IE this past week and they all basically told me the same thing..."The "CORONA" cruise is cool but what kills it was the construction that was going on in the downtown area, all the streetlights back to back in the downtown area, noone really stayed in a caravan, and that the cruise is great for the guys that live in that city or in the Riverside-Moreno Valley area because its in there backyard" They also told me that they want to see the cruise get moved around to different cities in the IE. I like the cruise spot there but I also agree with them that it should be tried out in different cities. From the looks of it, you guys are planning one in Pomona. Sounds real good. Where ever the cruise is going to be, Im down with it ( if I can make it because I stay up in Central Cali by Fresno. So far Ive gone to 2 of the cruise into the sunset events and they were cool but I feel like its time for a lil' change up ) 
...JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

See player. That's a good idea. Let's Look for a good spot where the drive is not as crowded so everyone can cruise together. 



BigLos said:


> Eventually the IE will get it crackin with alot of support for the IE cruise from alot of clubs form different counties. Its just gonna take time. I've talked to a few guys from the IE this past week and they all basically told me the same thing..."The "CORONA" cruise is cool but what kills it was the construction that was going on in the downtown area, all the streetlights back to back in the downtown area, noone really stayed in a caravan, and that the cruise is great for the guys that live in that city or in the Riverside-Moreno Valley area because its in there backyard" They also told me that they want to see the cruise get moved around to different cities in the IE. I like the cruise spot there but I also agree with them that it should be tried out in different cities. From the looks of it, you guys are planning one in Pomona. Sounds real good. Where ever the cruise is going to be, Im down with it ( if I can make it because I stay up in Central Cali by Fresno. So far Ive gone to 2 of the cruise into the sunset events and they were cool but I feel like its time for a lil' change up )
> ...JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya well I got the start point for pomona . Just looking for an end point maybe in rancho at Victoria gardens


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

our start point for the next one is HOLT BLVD AND INDIAN HILL AT THE INDIAN HILL SHOPPING CENTER, city of pomona


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Ya well I got the start point for pomona . Just looking for an end point maybe in rancho at Victoria gardens


Victoria gardens is a no-no for lowriders. My homie got pulled over there in his cutty because his shit bounced a lil' bit over a speed bump and they thought he was hitting switches. I think if lowlows head out there, they are just putting themselves at risk for a ticket. Why not end the cruise at the park in the city of Upland on foothill and grove where the IELA held there 1st New Years picnic this year?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


BigLos said:


> Victoria gardens is a no-no for lowriders. My homie got pulled over there in his cutty because his shit bounced a lil' bit over a speed bump and they thought he was hitting switches. I think if lowlows head out there, they are just putting themselves at risk for a ticket. Why not end the cruise at the park in the city of Upland on foothill and grove where the IELA held there 1st New Years picnic this year?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> Victoria gardens is a no-no for lowriders. My homie got pulled over there in his cutty because his shit bounced a lil' bit over a speed bump and they thought he was hitting switches. I think if lowlows head out there, they are just putting themselves at risk for a ticket. Why not end the cruise at the park in the city of Upland on foothill and grove where the IELA held there 1st New Years picnic this year?


From start to finish to upland is only 7.0 miles . Total of 20 mins . Knda short cruise . At least 15 mile cruise would be nice.
.but ill keep it mind if we can't find any other end spots . Anyone know any food places , parks in rancho with big parking lots


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> From start to finish to upland is only 7.0 miles . Total of 20 mins . Knda short cruise . At least 15 mile cruise would be nice.
> .but ill keep it mind if we can't find any other end spots . Anyone know any food places , parks in rancho with big parking lots


fuck it, zig zag from start to finish. Start on Indian Hill and Holt, go up Indian Hill to Foothill, head east on Foothill, turn right and head south on Central until you get to Holt blvd, turn left headed east on Holt until you get to either Euclid or Grove and make a left and head back up to north until you get to Foothill again and the park is right there on Foothill between Euclid and Grove. So if you do this route then everyone will cruise through POMONA, MONTCLAIR, ONTARIO, AND UPLAND on the major public streets...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE WERE GETTIN OUR SELF A CRUIZE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> *fuck it, zig zag from start to finish.* Start on Indian Hill and Holt, go up Indian Hill to Foothill, head east on Foothill, turn right and head south on Central until you get to Holt blvd, turn left headed east on Holt until you get to either Euclid or Grove and make a left and head back up to north until you get to Foothill again and the park is right there on Foothill between Euclid and Grove. So if you do this route then everyone will cruise through POMONA, MONTCLAIR, ONTARIO, AND UPLAND on the major public streets...


lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOUNDS LIKE WERE GETTIN OUR SELF A CRUIZE


wrking on it


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lol


:uh: whats so funny about what I said?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

All ideas and suggestions welcomed .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


bigtroubles1 said:


> wrking on it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> All ideas and suggestions welcomed .


Here's a ideal. Let's make it like at least 15-20 miles.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I hear that the sherrifs are dicks not like pd. is anyone here a jura???


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I NEVER had an issue in my Lo Lo with popo . If u act like an Ass wen u drive ,they will fuc with u . I drive locked up , slammed , and in between and popo either stare or tell me its cool . If u look like yur up to no good they will treat u that way . I've been pulled over more n my Benz , than in my low low


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I NEVER had an issue in my Lo Lo with popo . If u act like an Ass wen u drive ,they will fuc with u . I drive locked up , slammed , and in between and popo either stare or tell me its cool . If u look like yur up to no good they will treat u that way . I've been pulled over more n my Benz , than in my low low


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


:scrutinize:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I NEVER had an issue in my Lo Lo with popo . If u act like an Ass wen u drive ,they will fuc with u . I drive locked up , slammed , and in between and popo either stare or tell me its cool . If u look like yur up to no good they will treat u that way . I've been pulled over more n my Benz , than in my low low


Im just saying what I hear player that's all.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

But I like to hit the switches.lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Im just saying what I hear player that's all.


Shit last timed I check police fucced with Erbdy cuz of our nationality .. lol ... Let's not the popo discourage us from cruising . This will be my last cruise event . I'm gonna be turning in my lowriding keys and focus saving up for my baby on the way .. hopefully my boy Jose can keep the event alive


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Shit last timed I check police fucced with Erbdy cuz of our nationality .. lol ... Let's not the popo discourage us from cruising . This will be my last cruise event . I'm gonna be turning in my lowriding keys and focus saving up for my baby on the way .. hopefully my boy Jose can keep the event alive


you gonna sell the linc?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> you gonna sell the linc?


If price is right


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Shit last timed I check police fucced with Erbdy cuz of our nationality .. lol ... Let's not the popo discourage us from cruising . This will be my last cruise event . I'm gonna be turning in my lowriding keys and focus saving up for my baby on the way .. hopefully my boy Jose can keep the event alive


*what the hell*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Shit last timed I check police fucced with Erbdy cuz of our nationality .. lol ... Let's not the popo discourage us from cruising . This will be my last cruise event . I'm gonna be turning in my lowriding keys and focus saving up for my baby on the way .. hopefully my boy Jose can keep the event alive


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM PLAYA. U WILL BE LEAVING IT IN GOOD HANDS.TTT


bigtroubles1 said:


> Shit last timed I check police fucced with Erbdy cuz of our nationality .. lol ... Let's not the popo discourage us from cruising . This will be my last cruise event . I'm gonna be turning in my lowriding keys and focus saving up for my baby on the way .. hopefully my boy Jose can keep the event alive


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I THINK ITS KUSS U USED TO MUCH RED.LOL IN YOUR QUOTES


tdaddysd said:


> *what the hell*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol its terrys fault . The red drove me crazy


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:roflmao:


bigtroubles1 said:


> Lol its terrys fault . The red drove me crazy


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Shit last timed I check police fucced with Erbdy cuz of our nationality .. lol ... Let's not the popo discourage us from cruising . This will be my last cruise event . I'm gonna be turning in my lowriding keys and focus saving up for my baby on the way .. hopefully my boy Jose can keep the event alive


Don't trip player. You know I gotssss u.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Lol its terrys fault . The red drove me crazy



*yea ok...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *yea ok...*


Lol. That's not true player. That keeps it interesting. Lol.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

WERE IS THE FLYER??????????????????????????


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Shit last timed I check police fucced with Erbdy cuz of our nationality .. lol ... Let's not the popo discourage us from cruising . This will be my last cruise event . I'm gonna be turning in my lowriding keys and focus saving up for my baby on the way .. hopefully my boy Jose can keep the event alive


ME BEING A FATHER OF 2 BOYS, I CAN UNDERSTAND, RELATE AND RESPECT BIGTROUBLES FOR WANTING TO TAKE A BREAK FROM LOWRIDING FOR A MINUTE TO FOCUS ON HIS FAM-BAM...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> ME BEING A FATHER OF 2 BOYS, I CAN UNDERSTAND, RELATE AND RESPECT BIGTROUBLES FOR WANTING TO TAKE A BREAK FROM LOWRIDING FOR A MINUTE TO FOCUS ON HIS FAM-BAM...


Right on. I hear him. It's a big step in life.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Flyer will come when theres a destination. Que no


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Flyer will come when theres a destination. Que no


yessir.. couldnt scope out one today. damn rain


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> ME BEING A FATHER OF 2 BOYS, I CAN UNDERSTAND, RELATE AND RESPECT BIGTROUBLES FOR WANTING TO TAKE A BREAK FROM LOWRIDING FOR A MINUTE TO FOCUS ON HIS FAM-BAM...


appreciate it g.. this my second one also.:boink:lol .. but i dnt think ill be able to dedicate as much time to the event or my car or my club... its my girls first. she will be needing ALOT of help ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 443089
> *bump...*


GT UP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> WERE IS THE FLYER??????????????????????????


still un started. i dnt even have photobucket anymore . so my girls bro is gnna have to make it...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> If price is right


thats cool doggy...fuck the cars, you got the best thing, your own family!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for cruising into the sunset!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today it's take your boat out on a cruise around the block day. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHERES DAY DAY!I GOT A SURPRIZE FOR HIM.TAHAHA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> WHERES DAY DAY!I GOT A SURPRIZE FOR HIM.TAHAHA


i dont wanna show u what i got for u , i might get arrested lol


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i dont wanna show u what i got for u , i might get arrested lol


hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i dont wanna show u what i got for u , i might get arrested lol


Cochinos.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lmfao.


bigtroubles1 said:


> i dont wanna show u what i got for u , i might get arrested lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

great idea...........



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

so the route is still tba............ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

i gave day day a good location to check but it was raining yesterday


ElProfeJose said:


> so the route is still tba............ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> i gave day day a good location to check but it was raining yesterday


Right on. Player. Good looking out. Fullio


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

April 22nd 2012. It's going down. The location tba


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

All I know is we are cruising. That all that matters to me.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

APRIL 22 we r cruizing


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*april ?*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


tdaddysd said:


> *april ?*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMPP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *april ?*


Yup get ready the sunset awaits us player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is everyone ??? Let's bump this thangg


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> April 22nd 2012. It's going down. The location tba


That's my b-day Carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Orale . Well we r cruizing on yur bday


dreamer1 said:


> That's my b-day Carnales


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*what happened to march???*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> That's my b-day Carnales


Lol my sister too. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *what happened to march???*


Got skipped. People aren't gonna cruise. Everyone wants to go to traffic.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*now that my car is runnin you want to skip a month*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol nobody holdin u back to cruize.


tdaddysd said:


> *now that my car is runnin you want to skip a month*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *now that my car is runnin you want to skip a month*


Lol that's funny player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:rofl:


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol that's funny player


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB will behaving a carwash on march 3 at RITCHIES KITCHEN 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. We are trying to raise enough money so we can invest in getting plaques for the kids to put on the bikes. so bring all your DIRTY RIDES OUT and get them washed yup shinging so u can be lookin fresh flyin down the road.TIMES ARE FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where's troubles???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any word on the new route???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno::dunno::dunno: :nosad::nosad::nosad: :run::run::run: :ugh::ugh::ugh:


ElProfeJose said:


> Any word on the new route???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is troubles??


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I know it's still a lot of time left for the next one but I'm sure it's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> I know it's still a lot of time left for the next one but I'm sure it's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I THINK ITS TIME FOR LATINS FINEST TO STEP IN AND GET A DESTINATION SINCE TROUBLES IS MIA. QUE NO


ElProfeJose said:


> Where is troubles??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hello cruisers


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bout time


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> hello cruisers


Where u been player.


----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

What's up big trouble. sorry we didn't make it out there we didn't flake but my grandma passed away and all bullshit aside family comes first. and if u want us back we will be at the next one.


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

iamsam_life said:


> What's up big trouble. sorry we didn't make it out there we didn't flake but my grandma passed away and all bullshit aside family comes first. and if u want us back we will be at the next one.


SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR GRANDMA BROTHER.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gmorning ev1ryone


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Gmorning ev1ryone


Good morning to all the cruisers out there. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTMFT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

iamsam_life said:


> What's up big trouble. sorry we didn't make it out there we didn't flake but my grandma passed away and all bullshit aside family comes first. and if u want us back we will be at the next one.


Srry to hear that . Communication is key .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Where u been player/
> 
> 
> > At wrk. Where u been?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:twak:


bigtroubles1 said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > Where u been player/
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > Where u been player/
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

where is all the peeps?????????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno:


ElProfeJose said:


> where is all the peeps?????????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good evening bump. TTT.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Um people arent turning pages


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We need a flyer player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been working my ass off this week. Month en d and what have you. But. Now back to my old lazzzzy ass self. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...






*


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

COME AND SUPPORT SICKSIDE c.c IS HAVING A DONATION CARWASH TOMOROW, SATURDAY MARCH 3,2012 @ LITTLE CABOOSE TACO SHOP!
2952 W. BALL RD, ANAHEIM CA 92804
CORNER OF BEACH BLVD. & BALL RD.
FROM 8AM- 4PM.
​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

And so is LATINS FINEST BC


REGALROGE.:P.K:. said:


> COME AND SUPPORT SICKSIDE c.c IS HAVING A DONATION CARWASH TOMOROW, SATURDAY MARCH 3,2012 @ LITTLE CABOOSE TACO SHOP!
> 2952 W. BALL RD, ANAHEIM CA 92804
> CORNER OF BEACH BLVD. & BALL RD.
> FROM 8AM- 4PM.
> ​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry player so is LATINS FINEST BC. here in moreno valley 


REGALROGE.:P.K:. said:


> COME AND SUPPORT SICKSIDE c.c IS HAVING A DONATION CARWASH TOMOROW, SATURDAY MARCH 3,2012 @ LITTLE CABOOSE TACO SHOP!
> 2952 W. BALL RD, ANAHEIM CA 92804
> CORNER OF BEACH BLVD. & BALL RD.
> FROM 8AM- 4PM.
> ​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Coming up.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







*BUMP...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 445061
> *BUMP...*


Ohhhhh yeahhh.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello hosay and terry


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Hello hosay and terry


What's up pimppin


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep it on toppp


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep it on top.TT 2 am BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Hello hosay and terry


*what up...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *what up...*


same ol same ol. wrk. shit, sleep , eat .. not in any particualr oder .. hahaha


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Sup terry?? Hope all is well you ready to bring the box out? Sup day day you never sent that picture """''"" GT TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

87euro said:


> Sup terry?? Hope all is well you ready to bring the box out? Sup day day you never sent that picture """''"" GT TTT















*what up homie the box is almost ready just a couple more things... i'll be *PLAQUED and rollin real soon...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave: uffin:T~T~T~


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Waddap cruisers .. how everyone


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Waddap cruisers .. how everyone



*whats up homie hows the baby thing goin???*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP!!!! HOPEFULLY MY LINCOLN WILL BE READY FOR THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *whats up homie hows the baby thing goin???*


the baby thing? i dnt know what that means.. as for my wife and her pregnancy .. its going great.. cant wait


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> the baby thing? i dnt know what that means.. as for my wife and her pregnancy .. its going great.. cant wait


Didnt know you were so formal player. How ever I was well aware that you are a ball buster. ........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. April 22. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hopefully we can get all the whittier cruisers to come down to the ie!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 446215
> View attachment 446211
> *what up homie the box is almost ready just a couple more things... i'll be *PLAQUED and rollin real soon...


Damm real nice I see your GT PUSHING HOMIE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ten twenty seven bump!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is the flyer??? And where are we gojna cruise to next??? We gonna go down foothill??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

10:30 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1033 bump!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Going down on the 22nd of April. 




bigtroubles1 said:


> MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
> *CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD..
> **next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word
> *
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

APRIL 22.TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> APRIL 22.TTT



*where???*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *where???*


Troubles said something about route 66. On foot hill.


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT homies


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump this thannnnng


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup: BUMBLE BEE IN ACTION :thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


>



:wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

THIS TOPIC IS R.I.P . NO PAGES BEING TURNED... :yessad:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS TOPIC IS R.I.P . NO PAGES BEING TURNED... :yessad:


YOU WERE THE ONE MAKEIN IT BRACK!!! WE FOUND I PLACE TO GET A CRUISE GOING IN SB COMEING SOON """""" GT TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS TOPIC IS R.I.P . NO PAGES BEING TURNED... :yessad:


YOU WERE THE ONE MAKEIN IT BRACK!!! WE FOUND A PLACE TO GET A CRUISE GOING IN SB COMEING SOON """""" GT TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> YOU WERE THE ONE MAKEIN IT* BRACK*!!! WE FOUND I PLACE TO GET A CRUISE GOING IN SB COMEING SOON """""" GT TTT


please define bracc sir


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

we need a flyer and a deffinate route player thats all................




bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS TOPIC IS R.I.P . NO PAGES BEING TURNED... :yessad:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS TOPIC IS R.I.P . NO PAGES BEING TURNED... :yessad:



*its dead buz some people are ignoring it or should i say PERSON!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wonder who????????
MAYBE THIS PERSON DONT LIKE THE COLOR RED?????



tdaddysd said:


> *its dead buz some people are ignoring it or should i say PERSON!!!*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> please define bracc sir


BRACK(-------"""" meaning you kept it on fire,, red hot,,,


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's do this. Friday morning bump.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MAN THAT COLAR IS BRACK!!! KEEP IT YUP TERRY.TTMFT


tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FOSHIZZLE


87euro said:


> BRACK(-------"""" meaning you kept it on fire,, red hot,,,


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*






BUMP...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> BRACK(-------"""" meaning you kept it on fire,, red hot,,,


OHHH CRACC.. GOTCHA !!!!U HAD A TYPO THEIR


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

STAY TRUE TO THA BLUE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> FOSHIZZLE


FIXED


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *
> View attachment 449063
> BUMP...*


FIXED


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MAN THAT COLAR IS BRACK!!! KEEP IT YUP TERRY.TTMFT


FIXED


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP FOR CRUISING INTO THE SUNSET..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ITS A BLUETIFUL DAY IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HOSAY WHEN U PUSHING THAT FLYER OUT ???


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:machinegun:*i told you about changin my shit dawg...lol :guns:*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*8 post in one day damn thats more then you've done in a month we're honored:worship: mr. purple rain...*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> :machinegun:*i told you about changin my shit dawg...lol :guns:*


fixed


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *8 post in one day damn thats more then you've done in a month we're honored:worship: mr. purple rain...*


fixed


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i gtta keep it omn top . since my homies letting it fall off


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i think the la cruise is taking over lol.. watch out now....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

fixed


bigtroubles1;15258570[COLOR=#FF0000 said:


> ]OHHH CRACC.. GOTCHA !!!!U HAD A TYPO THEIR[/COLOR]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FIXED


bigtroubles1 said:


> i think the la cruise is taking over lol.. watch out now....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LAST TIME I CHECKED THIS IS YUR LAST EVENT PLAYA


bigtroubles1 said:


> HOSAY WHEN U PUSHING THAT FLYER OUT ???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAAAAM LOOKIN GEWDD IF U DONT THINKFIXED


bigtroubles1 said:


> ITS A REDTIFUL DAY IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FIXED


bigtroubles1;15258573[COLOR=#FF0000 said:


> ][/COLOR]STAY TRUE TO THA BLUE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPIN TO DA TOPPP.TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> HOSAY WHEN U PUSHING THAT FLYER OUT ???


As soon as you make it big pimppin.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *8 post in one day damn thats more then you've done in a month we're honored:worship: mr. purple rain...*


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttmft...*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*saturday bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Will we have the honor of having DR PURPLE RAIN HERE TODAY????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Will we have the honor of having DR PURPLE RAIN HERE TODAY????



*lol... he is part-time now... *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *lol... he is part-time now... *


Ohhh. Mr I don't work weekends. Ok I see.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You know he probly stayed up until like 5 am last night playing Xbox in hinchones with some chinito from the other side of the map.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> You know he probly stayed up until like 5 am last night playing Xbox in hinchones with some chinito from the other side of the map.



*LOL...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We are going to the top!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NO BIG TROUBLES AGAIN. NDS HES COMPLAINING WE RNT FLIPPIN PAGES,LOL


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*


Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's upppppp


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*






bump...*


----------



## QuezadaFam (Sep 28, 2011)

next cruise?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning bump. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

QuezadaFam said:


> next cruise?


The next cruise is on April 22 and the location is mostlikely gonna be cruising down foot hill. We just dont know where to meet up and where to end up. That's all.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THIS IS NO LONGER A GOOD TIMES C.C EVENT WE WLL HAVE A NEW TOPIC OPEN SHORTLY FOR A NEW EVENT STILL AT FAIRMOUNT PARK.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Porque?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

65ragrider said:


> THIS IS NO LONGER A GOOD TIMES C.C EVENT WE WLL HAVE A NEW TOPIC OPEN SHORTLY FOR A NEW EVENT STILL AT FAIRMOUNT PARK.


O_0


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

The homie joes from Latins finest.will cont with the event . I have no time to continue with the cruise or cc at the moment .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Weather it's a bigtroubles event or not we are gonna keep the legacy and continue to cruise into the sunset. This is a great ever and I know everyone who comes out just comes in peace and to do what we love and that is to drive our cars that we care for and love so much.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Weather it's a bigtroubles event or not we are gonna keep the legacy and continue to cruise into the sunset. This is a great ever and I know everyone who comes out just comes in peace and to do what we love and that is to drive our cars that we care for and love so much.


Great wrds g. The cruise will always be remembered . Hopefully u and yur club can.cont the event and make it an i.e tradition


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Great wrds g. The cruise will always be remembered . Hopefully u and yur club can.cont the event and make it an i.e tradition


That could only happen if we have full support of the solos riders in the is and the ie car clubs. Because we all know that this event has a great turn out only if there is people there if not. Not so much. TTT. Let's start a vote. I'm thinking from Pomona to like Rialto or even Bloomington. CRUUSE down foothill.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

April 22. 2012. Cruise into the sunset.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> That could only happen if we have full support of the solos riders in the is and the ie car clubs. Because we all know that this event has a great turn out only if there is people there if not. Not so much. TTT. Let's start a vote. I'm thinking from Pomona to like Rialto or even Bloomington. CRUUSE down foothill.


Hit up some riders n that area to see Wats out there .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Hit up some riders n that area to see Wats out there .


Simon.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Weather it's a bigtroubles event or not we are gonna keep the legacy and continue to cruise into the sunset. This is a great ever and I know everyone who comes out just comes in peace and to do what we love and that is to drive our cars that we care for and love so much.


this was an I.E event g.. without the support of the clubs and solos, familys and everyone in between , their would be no event. cruising has been around since the beginning of time. i just tried to bring it back to the local community with some success.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*you did a good job player thats where I meet you wey.......and you know I personally love to drive my whipp there is something about cruising that mostly everybody loves...........



bigtroubles1 said:



this was an I.E event g.. without the support of the clubs and solos, familys and everyone in between , their would be no event. cruising has been around since the beginning of time. i just tried to bring it back to the local community with some success.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

where is everyone with the bumps???????????ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

right here bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up playboy????????



mr.widow-maker said:


> right here bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CHILLING AT THE HOUSE WONDERING WERE IS THE DESTINATION SPOT AT


ElProfeJose said:


> whats up playboy????????


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

its not as easy at it looks , looking for a spot to keep everyone entertained


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> *you did a good job player thats where I meet you wey.......and you know I personally love to drive my whipp there is something about cruising that mostly everybody loves...........
> 
> *


ill be back next year lol.. u ever just wanted to make sure u do things right first time.. well im n that situation right now .. i just wanna make sure when my baby cmes everything is right .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

dedicted to purple rain


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I CAN SEE.........LOL



bigtroubles1 said:


> its not as easy at it looks , looking for a spot to keep everyone entertained


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SIMON PLAYER I KNOW EXCATLY WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO ACCOMPLISH JUST REMEMBER THAT AS LONG AS YOU GIVE YOURE WIFE AND NEW BABY ALL THE LOVE YOU CAN THATS ALL THAT MATTERS YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE THE NICEST STUFF FOR THEM AS LONG AS YOU GUYS ARE HAPPY!!!!!!!!!! I SPEAK BY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE......



bigtroubles1 said:


> ill be back next year lol.. u ever just wanted to make sure u do things right first time.. well im n that situation right now .. i just wanna make sure when my baby cmes everything is right .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL I HAVE A ENGRAVED GRILL JUST LIKE THAT VATO!!!!!



bigtroubles1 said:


> dedicted to purple rain


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP PLAYER...



baldylatino said:


> Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BC READY TO CRUIZE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!



mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BC READY TO CRUIZE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow it playa throw some daytons nd a system nd we r ready.TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> That could only happen if we have full support of the solos riders in the is and the ie car clubs. Because we all know that this event has a great turn out only if there is people there if not. Not so much. TTT. Let's start a vote. I'm thinking from Pomona to like Rialto or even *Bloomington*. CRUUSE down foothill.


:thumbsup:IM DOWN WITH IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:IM DOWN WITH IT


Let's do it. I'll get with bigtroubles and let's come up with the route. TTT. Thanks for the support player and TTT for traffic.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

FOOTHILL IS A COOL STREET TO CRUISE, I DO IT ALL THE TIME FROM MY HOUSE ALL THE WAY TO POMONA AND BACK WHEN THERES NOTHING ELSE CRACKIN, ALOT OF TRAFFIC ALL THE WAY DOWN THAT ROUTE:thumbsup:


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> FOOTHILL IS A COOL STREET TO CRUISE, I DO IT ALL THE TIME FROM MY HOUSE ALL THE WAY TO POMONA AND BACK WHEN THERES NOTHING ELSE CRACKIN, ALOT OF TRAFFIC ALL THE WAY DOWN THAT ROUTE:thumbsup:


I AGREE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DONE WHERE CAN WE MEET UP I THINK WE SHOULD MEET UP IN POMONA AREA??? AND CRUISE DOWN HERE TO BLLOMINGTON AREA??? WHERE CAN WE END UP AT?????????? PM ME GIVE A PLAYER SOME IDEAS......




TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> FOOTHILL IS A COOL STREET TO CRUISE, I DO IT ALL THE TIME FROM MY HOUSE ALL THE WAY TO POMONA AND BACK WHEN THERES NOTHING ELSE CRACKIN, ALOT OF TRAFFIC ALL THE WAY DOWN THAT ROUTE:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LETS DO THIS THANGGGG PLAYER.........


JINXED32 said:


> I AGREE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> DONE WHERE CAN WE MEET UP I THINK WE SHOULD MEET UP IN POMONA AREA??? AND CRUISE DOWN HERE TO BLLOMINGTON AREA??? WHERE CAN WE END UP AT?????????? PM ME GIVE A PLAYER SOME IDEAS......


ALREADY HAVE A START POIN. ITS THE END POINT THATS HARD TO FIND . ITS HARD TO KEEP OVER 100 ADULTS AND KIDS ENTERTAINED LOL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TURNED 2 PAGES TODAY .. NICE JOB CRUISERS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOODTIMES I.E MAKING SOME MAJO MOVES FOR 2K12. A FEW NEW CARS COMING OUT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

i know a place in burduuuu by the hospital nice neighborhood..........



bigtroubles1 said:


> ALREADY HAVE A START POIN. ITS THE END POINT THATS HARD TO FIND . ITS HARD TO KEEP OVER 100 ADULTS AND KIDS ENTERTAINED LOL


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

What up troubles, Ray from ROYAL FAMMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS. If your going to cruise Foothill blvd from Pomona, you can make a left on Cedar ave. Head north which turns into Ayala dr after Baseline, and there's that park on the right hand side. Ayala park I belive. Or Juraupa park off Sierra in Fontana, oldschool place to kick back at. You don't want to go to San Bernardino cause the cops will shut it down fast.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> What up troubles, Ray from ROYAL FAMMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS. If your going to cruise Foothill blvd from Pomona, you can make a left on Cedar ave. Head north which turns into Ayala dr after Baseline, and there's that park on the right hand side. Ayala park I belive. Or Juraupa park off Sierra in Fontana, oldschool place to kick back at. You don't want to go to San Bernardino cause the cops will shut it down fast.


If your going north on cedar and u pass base line. Is the park on the right hand side ???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What if we start from upland memorial park???? Or Garvey and foothill. ????


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup that's the park. They use to gather up there on sundays a few months ago, but don't know if they still do.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Yup that's the park. They use to gather up there on sundays a few months ago, but don't know if they still do.


Right on cool. The more the better que no?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ay muy chingon con el iphone....

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

So now all we have to do is start from Garvey and foot hill. Or we can start from upland memorial park. It's closer and it's right on foothill. If we start on Garvey we will meet at a parking lot.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We can start from here there is a albertsons there. Big parking lot.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ay muy chingon con el iphone....
> 
> Ttt


Lol. U know it player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds good HOODLIFE WILL BEE THERE GOOD ROUTE 66


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

When is this to take place


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

prestige said:


> When is this to take place


April 22nd


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> So now all we have to do is start from Garvey and foot hill. Or we can start from upland memorial park. It's closer and it's right on foothill. If we start on
> 
> Garvey we will meet at a parking lot.



It's called GAREY, not garvey. Ur gnna confuse people


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> It's called GAREY, not garvey. Ur gnna confuse people


I know. Now fuu. I just saw the map lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

MR50CHEVY said:


> Sounds good HOODLIFE WILL BEE THERE GOOD ROUTE 66


HoodLife thanks for the support. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer comin soon. TTT. This event is open to all clubs big and small, close and far, and all the SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE. !!!!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> April 22nd


:yes: WILL B THERE!!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waddap cruisers.. la"s cruise is gnn be big again .. much props to l.a for starting up their on cruise into the sunset lol.well they call it drifting on a memory but its really cruise into the sunset la edition lol


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES I.E MAKING SOME MAJO MOVES FOR 2K12. A FEW NEW CARS COMING OUT


GLAD TO SEE YOU TURNING PAGES,,,,,, GT IE DONT STOP!!!!!! SETTING THE BAR WIT STANDARDS GBODYS KILLING THE STREET SHOW CLASS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap cruisers.. la"s cruise is gnn be big again .. much props to l.a for starting up their on cruise into the sunset lol.well they call it drifting on a memory but its really cruise into the sunset la edition lol


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> GLAD TO SEE YOU TURNING PAGES,,,,,, GT IE DONT STOP!!!!!! SETTING THE BAR WIT STANDARDS GBODYS KILLING THE STREET SHOW CLASS


Right on player. TTT. Gt up.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> April 22nd










HOPE U CAN MAKE IT BIGTROUBLES :thumbsup:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP FOR LF AND THIS CRUISE!!! I SEE THE MOTIVATION""""""""""""""


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT.....Keep It Pushin !_


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

87euro said:


> GLAD TO SEE YOU TURNING PAGES,,,,,, GT IE DONT STOP!!!!!! SETTING THE BAR WIT STANDARDS GBODYS KILLING THE STREET SHOW CLASS


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump player 



87euro said:


> BUMP FOR LF AND THIS CRUISE!!! I SEE THE MOTIVATION""""""""""""""


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

you know it!!!



oldslow85 said:


> _TTT.....Keep It Pushin !_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET 
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM 
*OK SO HERE IT GOES FLYER COMING SOON 
START POINT IN POMONA








WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS IS A BAD PICTURE BUT THIS IS THE ROUTE COME ON CRUISERS LETS GET THIS THING OFF THE HOOK.............


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LETS HAVE THIS ROLL CALL AGAIN 4/22/2012
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET

*GOODTIMES IE CC
HOODLIFE CC
ROYAL FAMILIA CC ???
I KNOW MY DOGS FROM STYLISITICS ARE DOWN HUH*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Reply to the roll call so I could add you.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

U know I'm there homie once we finish my ranfla, should be done by then with the interior and all working properly! Ttt mofo!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> U know I'm there homie once we finish my ranfla, should be done by then with the interior and all working properly! Ttt mofo!


Lol. Simon. Mañana Wey we finish all the stuff with it.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


What's up player.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This is not on the IELA Calender???? The IELA only works when we all work together.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SORRY AL I DIDNT GO TO THE MEETING AND NOT SURE IF THE PRES OR VP WENT TO THE MEETING I WORK JUST ABOUT EVERY TUESDAY AND BY LOOKING AT MY WORK SCHEDULE THE NEXT MEETING THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND WILL BE UNTIL JUNE 12. SO MY BAD ON THAT......




G2G_Al said:


> This is not on the IELA Calender???? The IELA only works when we all work together.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump .TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> SORRY AL I DIDNT GO TO THE MEETING AND NOT SURE IF THE PRES OR VP WENT TO THE MEETING I WORK JUST ABOUT EVERY TUESDAY AND BY LOOKING AT MY WORK SCHEDULE THE NEXT MEETING THAT I WILL BE ABLE TO ATTEND WILL BE UNTIL JUNE 12. SO MY BAD ON THAT......


Who is doing this cruise into the sunset??? Goodtime or Latin Finest???


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Man kinda makes me wonder why be in a car club in the first place.... 

Good thing I ride SOLO!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

first it was done by my friend big truobles and he is taking a leave for now and he told me to keep the tradition going so since I am from the Latins Finest family I guess its Latins finest event? how ever its open to everyone. 




G2G_Al said:


> Who is doing this cruise into the sunset??? Goodtime or Latin Finest???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

don't trip player.....its cool you know you can always roll with me no obligation I speak for my self 




baldylatino said:


> Man kinda makes me wonder why be in a car club in the first place....
> 
> Good thing I ride SOLO!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LETS HAVE THIS ROLL CALL AGAIN 4/22/2012
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET

*GOODTIMES IE CC
HOODLIFE CC
STYLISITICS IE CC 
ROYAL FAMILIA CC ???

who else???
*​


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Its all good just trying to stay organized.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Its all good just trying to stay organized.


Right on Al.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh shit theirs a new route?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

oldslow85 said:


> :thumbsup:


waddap g, hows everything going


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


waddap terry


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> Oh shit theirs a new route?


Simon player. Let's get it cracking.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap terry


*what up trouble*


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

I asked for the day off so im hooping to b thier what happened to the riverside one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> I asked for the day off so im hooping to b thier what happened to the riverside one


It same one. Just change the route player. That's all


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *what up trouble*


CHILLING AT WRK PIMPIN


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CHILLING AT WRK PIMPIN


*make that paper home boy...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> It same one. Just change the route player. That's all


LOOK AT THE HOMIE HOSAY HANDLING THE CRUISE THATS WHATS UP .. ITS LOOKING GOOD. IMA BE THERE .. ILL START A FLYER FOR U GUYS IF U WANT


LATINS FINEST CC PRESENTS CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *make that paper home boy...*


JUST TO PAY THE WHITE MAN LOL , ITS ALL RECYCLED BACK TO THE WHITE MAN


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> I asked for the day off so im hooping to b thier what happened to the riverside one


WE WANNA TRY NEW THINGS,, THE CRUISE IN CORONA WAS OK BUT THEIRS A LOT OF CONSTRUCTION OIN THAT ROUTE AND THE STREETS ARE SMALL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

raciest


bigtroubles1 said:


> JUST TO PAY THE WHITE MAN LOL , ITS ALL RECYCLED BACK TO THE WHITE MAN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> LOOK AT THE HOMIE HOSAY HANDLING THE CRUISE THATS WHATS UP .. ITS LOOKING GOOD. IMA BE THERE .. ILL START A FLYER FOR U GUYS IF U WANT
> 
> 
> LATINS FINEST CC PRESENTS CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET


You know it player .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> JUST TO PAY THE WHITE MAN LOL , ITS ALL RECYCLED BACK TO THE WHITE MAN


Tell them player.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> raciest


ZEK IS THE WHITE MAN LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ZEK IS THE WHITE MAN LOL


Yup!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> raciest


HEY MR WHITEMAN ,C AN U LOWER GAS PRICES POR FAVOR


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> HEY MR WHITEMAN ,C AN U LOWER GAS PRICES POR FAVOR


Simon!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

AHA


bigtroubles1 said:


> HEY MR WHITEMAN ,C AN U LOWER GAS PRICES POR FAVOR


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LAST TIME I CHECKED


bigtroubles1 said:


> ZEK IS THE WHITE MAN LOL


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LAST TIME I CHECKED


WHENS THE LAST TIME U CHECKED ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:werd:


bigtroubles1 said:


> WHENS THE LAST TIME U CHECKED ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HE CAN'T ANSWER THAT.......LOL



bigtroubles1 said:


> WHENS THE LAST TIME U CHECKED ?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

new flyer .. props to latins finest for taking over the cruise, starting a new route and creating the flyer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

you know it player!!!!!!!!




bigtroubles1 said:


> new flyer .. props to latins finest for taking over the cruise, starting a new route and creating the flyer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM *
START POINT IN POMONA








WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR








AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Early as a mofo bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

This is right around the corner from my spot!! Cant miss this one


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> LETS HAVE THIS ROLL CALL AGAIN 4/22/2012
> CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET
> 
> *GOODTIMES IE CC
> ...



YOU KNOW ~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING WITH OUR HOMIES FROM ~ LATINS FINEST ~


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> YOU KNOW ~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING WITH OUR HOMIES FROM ~ LATINS FINEST ~


Simon player. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> This is right around the corner from my spot!! Cant miss this one


Right on carnal. See you there. TTT.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Flyer looks good bro


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Flyer looks good bro


Thanks player. TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


WHAT'S UP MEMO,HOPEFULLY YOU AND YOUR CARNAL RUDY CAN MAKE IT OUT TO THIS CRUISE WITH US TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM ~ LATINS FINEST ~


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hw many miles is the cruise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> hw many miles is the cruise


20 miles


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice day for a cruise


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt

Hopefully jose will have some time next week and stop lagging on helping me out with my ride! Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Nice day for a cruise


I sure hope so.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt
> 
> Hopefully jose will have some time next week and stop lagging on helping me out with my ride! Lol


No shit huh. Put that fuu on blast player.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt
> 
> Hopefully jose will have some time next week and stop lagging on helping me out with my ride! Lol


*i know that feelin...lol*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *i know that feelin...lol*


Lol. put that fuu on blast!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*lol..i aint sayin no names but they know who they are...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *lol..i aint sayin no names but they know who they are...*


Lol. Simon.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *lol..i aint sayin no names but they know who they are...*


lmao what u tryna say terry.. u hit me up once about a charger and i told u change it cuz i knew it was the charger and not the batteries lol.. tryna put me on blast


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt
> 
> Hopefully jose will have some time next week and stop lagging on helping me out with my ride! Lol


what u need dawg.. i know sometime hosay can be unreliable lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Nice day for a cruise


waddap O' CLASS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wassup with zek not starting an event for the cruise on facebook// slacker


----------



## QuezadaFam (Sep 28, 2011)

when is the next ? .. pm me


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> what u need dawg.. i know sometime hosay can be unreliable lol


Need to put in new rotor bearings since mine got fucked, one of the bearings doesn't go all the way down the spindle.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lmao what u tryna say terry.. u hit me up once about a charger and i told u change it cuz i knew it was the charger and not the batteries lol.. tryna put me on blast


*once??? ok we'll say once....*


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Whats up everyone, I don't get no love for picking the ending point. Just kidding homies. ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS will be there. Got a 81 regal "CORONA CREAM" coming out the shop next week with complete molded suspension and molded rack. So count us being there. Anyone need hydraulic work done, hit me up or stop on by. 951-377-2746.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Whats up everyone, I don't get no love for picking the ending point. Just kidding homies. ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS will be there. Got a 81 regal "CORONA CREAM" coming out the shop next week with complete molded suspension and molded rack. So count us being there. Anyone need hydraulic work done, hit me up or stop on by. 951-377-2746.


:worship:*lol...*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:shh: :twak: SLACKER?????


bigtroubles1 said:


> wassup with zek not starting an event for the cruise on facebook// slacker


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


SUP THEIR SIR HOW IS THE BOX COMING ALONG SHOOT JOE A PROGRESS UP DATE ON WHAT YOU NEED TO DO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> SUP THEIR SIR HOW IS THE BOX COMING ALONG SHOOT JOE A PROGRESS UP DATE ON WHAT YOU NEED TO DO


ummm


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

87euro said:


> SUP THEIR SIR HOW IS THE BOX COMING ALONG SHOOT JOE A PROGRESS UP DATE ON WHAT YOU NEED TO DO


*what up homie the box will be on them streetz real soon...*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ummm


Ummm what GT DONT STOP


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Daymn gonna put this fool on blast in a good way, homeboy Jose from latins finest came to my pad and we got down on my ride, replaced the front bearings, replaced all spark plugs, replaced the master cylinder and the hydraulic rear cylinder, checked for leaks, fuckin this fool knows his shit, gracias big dog!

Now its time for the new interior!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTMFT LATINS FINEST CC. U KOW HOW WE ROLL


baldylatino said:


> Daymn gonna put this fool on blast in a good way, homeboy Jose from latins finest came to my pad and we got down on my ride, replaced the front bearings, replaced all spark plugs, replaced the master cylinder and the hydraulic rear cylinder, checked for leaks, fuckin this fool knows his shit, gracias big dog!
> 
> Now its time for the new interior!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Daymn gonna put this fool on blast in a good way, homeboy Jose from latins finest came to my pad and we got down on my ride, replaced the front bearings, replaced all spark plugs, replaced the master cylinder and the hydraulic rear cylinder, checked for leaks, fuckin this fool knows his shit, gracias big dog!
> 
> Now its time for the new interior!


u dnt gtta lie to kick it// how much did he pay u to say that


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

This guy


bigtroubles1 said:


> u dnt gtta lie to kick it// how much did he pay u to say that


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Calm dwn Dennis ///


----------



## auto1234 (Mar 23, 2012)

Post video if anybody have please


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> u dnt gtta lie to kick it// how much did he pay u to say that


Hahaha he didn't pay me shit just telling it like it is bro!

I dropped of my car to get the interior done, should hopefully have it by Friday!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Your car looks good g ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

auto1234 said:


> Post video if anybody have please


Theirs videos on the pages . U knda have to look for them


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Your car looks good g ..


Thanks dog, its getting there!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Thanks dog, its getting there!


Where is it going ???


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Where is it going ???


Huh?????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good afternoon cruisers


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

So what's up is this still happening on April 22nd?

Hasn't been that much activity on this thread lately.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Prolly not . Talk to Jose privately and ask him . I wnt put him on blast or anyone else . Let's just say no one sticks up for themselves . That's y I'm out of clubs and lowriding . It's drama, politics , and people try and cntrol you.FUCC THAT . I DO WTF I WANT ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IF U NOTICE , ALL IF A SUDDEN NO ONE GETS ON THE THREAD ANY MORE BECUZ THEY WERE TOLD NOT TOO . LMAO . MAKES ME LAFF .HOW CAN ANOTHER HUMAN BEING TELL U WAT U CAN AND CAN'T DO ..well unless your n jail . Haha


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

True


bigtroubles1 said:


> Prolly not . Talk to Jose privately and ask him . I wnt put him on blast or anyone else . Let's just say no one sticks up for themselves . That's y I'm out of clubs and lowriding . It's drama, politics , and people try and cntrol you.FUCC THAT . I DO WTF I WANT ...


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Prolly not . Talk to Jose privately and ask him . I wnt put him on blast or anyone else . Let's just say no one sticks up for themselves . That's y I'm out of clubs and lowriding . It's drama, politics , and people try and cntrol you.FUCC THAT . I DO WTF I WANT ...


Dayyyymmm.... That really fuckin sucks, was really looking forward to this event, fuck it, I hear u though that's why I ain't in any club cause I know I wanna do what I wanna do, when I want, no meetings, no dues, no drama, no bs!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Dayyyymmm.... That really fuckin sucks, was really looking forward to this event, fuck it, I hear u though that's why I ain't in any club cause I know I wanna do what I wanna do, when I want, no meetings, no dues, no drama, no bs!


Ya man keep it solo . If I do get bac into lowriding id roll solo . I've learned my lesson . Wait till he tells u why the event is cancelled . Your gnna be like that's BS


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

I was told friday by someone from the club throwing it that its all a hoax. I told them they need to say something cuz its gonna give a bad rep for the club.

Sucks cuz I was looking forward to this Cruise.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

81cutty'elite' said:


> I was told friday by someone from the club throwing it that its all a hoax. I told them they need to say something cuz its gonna give a bad rep for the club.
> 
> Sucks cuz I was looking forward to this Cruise.


A hoax? Wtf. Serious?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

81cutty'elite' said:


> *I was told friday by someone from the club throwing it that its all a hoax*.( not true)_* I told them they need to say something cuz its gonna give a bad rep for the club.(* i agree*)
> *_
> Sucks cuz I was looking forward to this Cruise.


i guess people cant speak the truth big dog.. this is y im out of clubs and lowriding.. and if i told the truth id have everyone calling me saying why am i talking shit, so ill just keep quiet ..i personally apologize for the way the event has turned out. i unfortunately dont have much time to continue setting up the event .. i thought by passing it on to another group of people the event would continue but it didnt turn out that way . so as for now the event is called off ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BigLos said:


> A hoax? Wtf. Serious?


thts not the case .. jose has very good intentions in continuing the cruise.. i dnt think others felt the way he did.. like i said i wnt say much .. ill let him if he chooses to , to let everyone know


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

So what happens when a solo rider decides on pushing their own cruise on any given day?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TTMFT

I'm still rollin!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> So what happens when a solo rider decides on pushing their own cruise on any given day?


i still think that everyone should meet up at the park and keep it alive. its being going on for over a year now and y make it stop..u dnt need a club to cont the cruise . hope everyone feels like u and actually rolls out on the 22nd..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


baldylatino said:


> So what happens when a solo rider decides on pushing their own cruise on any given day?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP PLAYERS. WELL. I JUST WANT TO CLEAR THINGS. UP. IT WASNT A HOX AND MY INTENTIOS WERE TO KEEP IT ALIVE AND CHANGE THE ROUTE. NOW I PERSONALLY CAN'T DO IT AT THE TIME BUT THISE OF YOU PLAYERS OUT THERE THAT KNOW ME. YOU GUYS KNOW THAT'S WHAT I LOVE TO DO. CRUISE MY WIFE'S WHIPP. LOL. BU ANY HOW. I APPOLOGIZE FOR THE CANCELATION OF THIS CRUISE I REALLY DO AND HOPEFULLY THERE IS NO HARD OR MIXED FEELING S. TTT TO ALL MY HOMIES AND MY FAMILIA. TTT.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP PLAYERS. WELL. I JUST WANT TO CLEAR THINGS. UP. IT WASNT A HOX AND MY INTENTIOS WERE TO KEEP IT ALIVE AND CHANGE THE ROUTE. NOW I PERSONALLY CAN'T DO IT AT THE TIME BUT THISE OF YOU PLAYERS OUT THERE THAT KNOW ME. YOU GUYS KNOW THAT'S WHAT I LOVE TO DO. CRUISE MY WIFE'S WHIPP. LOL. BU ANY HOW. I APPOLOGIZE FOR THE CANCELATION OF THIS CRUISE I REALLY DO AND HOPEFULLY THERE IS NO HARD OR MIXED FEELING S. TTT TO ALL MY HOMIES AND MY FAMILIA. TTT.


keep the new route and change the name .. these were nice wrds..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> keep the new route and change the name .. these were nice wrds..


You know it player.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RIP CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET:yessad:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I MUST SAY EVERYONE WILL REMEMBER THIS CRUISE TILL THE END OF TIME.. ALL THE FAMILIES, AND FRIENDS THAT CAME TOGETHER,HE PHOTOGRAPHERS, AND PEOPLES FACES WERE PRICELESS SEEING 120 CARS ROLLING DWN THE STREET. ME AND THE HOMIE EVEN MET SOME GIRLS AT THE SECOND CRUISE WE HAD WHEN I WAS N RARECLASS AND WE KICCED IT WIH THEM.. IT WAS FUN TIMES


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> RIP CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET:yessad:


Ur a fool. Player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> RIP CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET:yessad:


Ur a fool. Player


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. 

hello everyone


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

81cutty'elite' said:


> I was told friday by someone from the club throwing it that its all a hoax. I told them they need to say something cuz its gonna give a bad rep for the club.
> 
> Sucks cuz I was looking forward to this Cruise.


GOOD TIMES C.C AND LATIN FINEST C.C ARE WORKING ON PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE EVENT IN A MORE ORGANIZE AND BETTER WAY THAN BEFORE.MORE VENDORS, PARKING SPACE,KIDS GAMES, RAFFLES, 50/50, DJ AND MORE.THERE WILL BE A NEW TOPIC WITH A NEW FLYER MADE SOON TO START FRESH SUMMER IS ALMOST HERE SO LETS GET READY TO CRUISE.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Good to hear that, i was already gonna sell my car cause of this!!! JK fuck that! looking forward to the new cruise!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

65ragrider said:


> GOOD TIMES C.C AND LATIN FINEST C.C ARE WORKING ON PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE EVENT IN A MORE ORGANIZE AND BETTER WAY THAN BEFORE.MORE VENDORS, PARKING SPACE,KIDS GAMES, RAFFLES, 50/50, DJ AND MORE.THERE WILL BE A NEW TOPIC WITH A NEW FLYER MADE SOON TO START FRESH SUMMER IS ALMOST HERE SO LETS GET READY TO CRUISE.


Sounds Good!!!!! That route on Foothill was a good one


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Sounds Good!!!!! That route on Foothill was a good one


X62


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


65ragrider said:


> GOOD TIMES C.C AND LATIN FINEST C.C ARE WORKING ON PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE EVENT IN A MORE ORGANIZE AND BETTER WAY THAN BEFORE.MORE VENDORS, PARKING SPACE,KIDS GAMES, RAFFLES, 50/50, DJ AND MORE.THERE WILL BE A NEW TOPIC WITH A NEW FLYER MADE SOON TO START FRESH SUMMER IS ALMOST HERE SO LETS GET READY TO CRUISE.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

65ragrider said:


> GOOD TIMES C.C AND LATIN FINEST C.C ARE WORKING ON PUTTING TOGETHER A CRUISE EVENT IN A MORE ORGANIZE AND BETTER WAY THAN BEFORE.MORE VENDORS, PARKING SPACE,KIDS GAMES, RAFFLES, 50/50, DJ AND MORE.THERE WILL BE A NEW TOPIC WITH A NEW FLYER MADE SOON TO START FRESH SUMMER IS ALMOST HERE SO LETS GET READY TO CRUISE.


Hey I know I didn't ask for permission but I'm Gonna bump this :roflmao: GT ALLDAY !!! GOING UP !!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GT~~~~~>DONT STOP!!! BUILDING TO STANDARDS """AND ON THE BUMPER 90INCHES OR BETTER ANY GIVING DAY!!!!! RIP TO THIS TOPIC,,,, OUT WIT THE OLD IN WIT THE NEW!!!!!!!! FOOTHILL IS ALL YOURS!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Something on Highland Ave,,, IS IN THE WORKS FOR SUMMER STAY TUNED


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

So no foothill cruise?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Sounds Good!!!!! That route on Foothill was a good one


:yes:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i think hosy should just go on and continue with the foothill cruise its getting a great response from la and i.e... lets gooo hosay .. handle it g


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cruise into the sunset 2012

Cmon Hoe say! Bring it back to life homes!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :yes:


time date and place has not be set yet.we got to see how the cops will react to this on foothill but still on the works.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Sounds Good!!!!! That route on Foothill was a good one


:yes::yes: :420:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt


New flyer and thread coming soon. Players


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

No ones gonna keep the riverside one up?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> No ones gonna keep the riverside one up?


i dunno,. were tryna get jose to handle it


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> New flyer and thread coming soon. Players


 new thread ?? good times and latins finest thread or what lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ya that foothill cruise was a nice route and nuetral area for riders all over to come and cruise..


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

I liked the riverside one so close to home lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> I liked the riverside one so close to home lol


haha thats what everyone wants, some people want it in san bernardino cuz its close to home, but the popo in san bernardino dnt play no games.. then people liek corona cuz its close to home .. hahaha.. the corona people would already meet up at the destination which defeated the purpose of the " cruise"


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> new thread ?? good times and latins finest thread or what lol


Simon player. New flyer new route. And new thread. Yu know how it's done.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> ya that foothill cruise was a nice route and nuetral area for riders all over to come and cruise..


I agree player. I think that's the route we are gonna take at the end of the day


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> I agree player. I think that's the route we are gonna take at the end of the day


:thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I think big troubles is juz gay lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

86bluemcLS said:


> I think big troubles is juz gay lol


I second that. And you know no gays allowed so he keeps to him self. Lol.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon player. New flyer new route. And new thread. Yu know how it's done.


That's Wats up . Good lucc


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I agree player. I think that's the route we are gonna take at the end of the day


Yes , gve the people wat they want


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

86bluemcLS said:


> I think big troubles is juz gay lol


I thought it was our secret only . Dammmn


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I second that. And you know no gays allowed so he keeps to him self. Lol.


Hey how about u and 86 get your cars out on the street before u talk shit . I painted 2 cars , chromed 3 cars , and yall still ain't rolling Lmao


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Hey how about u and 86 get your cars out on the street before u talk shit . I painted 2 cars , chromed 3 cars , and yall still ain't rolling Lmao


All gays work fast player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> That's Wats up . Good lucc


Thanks player.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooo shit my bad troubles sorry lol I forgot everybody u never seen this message even if you read it lol


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I agree player. I think that's the route we are gonna take at the end of the day


Dats wats up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> All gays work fast player.


lmao calm dwn ese


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks player.


gtta support the lil homie :nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lmao calm dwn ese


Lol.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol.


Joses New ride!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Joses New ride!


bwahahahaha, hed prolly eat it


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Joses New ride!


LMFAO!!!!! Isn't that the ride you were looking at Player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> bwahahahaha, hed prolly eat it


Simmer down player. Cause I know u would like to take it for a ride. Anything just to sit on it. COCHINA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wheres that new flyer and thread pimpin???


----------

